#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-03
<doctormo> cjohnston: Are you around to talk?
<cjohnston> irc or skype?
<doctormo> It's probably a little late for popey or pleia2, but if either of you two are about too.
<doctormo> cjohnston: skype sounds cool, I don't get enough chances to use it, my empathy works too for video/audio.
<cjohnston> i can irc, not skype
<doctormo> okay, private message on it's way
<cjohnston> okie
<popey> doctormo: far too late / drunk to talk to anyone :)
<doctormo> popey: *hic* dubbly-dub! nigh-night
<popey> \o/
<popey> bed
<kim0> Morning folks o/
<nigelb> Morning kim0, happy new year :)
<kim0> nigelb: same to you :)
<nigelb> When does the rest of Canonical wake up? :D
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> I only know daniel is off till tomorrow (Beirut)
<nigelb> dholbach is in Beirut? O_O
<nigelb> I envy the guy so much right now :p
<kim0> hoho Yes!
<nigelb> Did he vist Cairo too? :)
<kim0> his family was planning it or something .. he told me he'd tell me soon :)
<kim0> around the world in 80 days hehe
<nigelb> o.O
<nigelb> wow
<jussi> kim0: great to see you here - hope that you werent overly affected by the blasts there on the weekend.
<kim0> shit happens :/ Life needs to go on
<dpm> good morning everyone, and happy new year! :)
<kim0> dpm: o/ hey there :)
<dpm> hey kim0, morning :)
<kim0> dpm: hope you had some great time off
<dpm> I certainly did, I was offline for most of the time
<nigelb> Morning dp:)
<nigelb> err
<nigelb> he left :/
<nigelb> aha
<nigelb> Morning dpm \o/
<dpm> hey nigelb :)
<daker> kim0, howdy ?
<nigelb> howdy dak
<nigelb> daker:
<nigelb> I fail at tab today :p
<daker> hello nigelb
<kim0> daker: hey man :)
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<duanedesign> .5
<nigelb> 1/2
<nigelb> half :p
<dpm> hey duanedesign, hey daker :)
<daker> hello dpm
<huats> morning
<daker> morning huats
<czajkowski> still holidays over here today :D
<nigelb> czajkowski: You're back in UK? :)
<czajkowski> yes
<nigelb> Monday holiday is so much fun.
 * nigelb struggling with headache. :/
<czajkowski> same in uk and ireland today it's a bank holiday as new years day was on the weekend
<czajkowski> *shrugs*
<nigelb> Lucky.
<duanedesign> nigelb: headaches suck :
<nigelb> duanedesign: True.
<duanedesign> :\
<nigelb> I can't work.  Just trying to finish of whatever boring tasks etc like replying to mail and stuff.
<duanedesign> yep, i am just stating the obvious today :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: i got my gmail/ubuntu inbox down to 0
<duanedesign> \o/
<nigelb> w00t
<czajkowski> aye I did mine yesterday
<czajkowski> down to 2 to reply to and all done :D
<nigelb> My colleague just invited us to his weddig in the most beautiful fashion
<nigelb> http://www.garyandtracey.co.cc/
<nigelb> Appropriate card for a web developer and project manager ;)
<duanedesign> czajkowski: i let my inbox get up to 4000+. Took 3 days of working on it to get to 0 :P
<duanedesign> ill never let that happen again
<czajkowski> duanedesign: nope never ever again :)
<czajkowski> duanedesign: I find tagging works really well
<nigelb> The Priority Mail was helpful when I couldn't use filters :)
<AlanBell> I never really got the hang of folders, just use full text search and let it build up
<czajkowski> I only use thunderbird for my mail
<czajkowski> only have a gmail ac for back up and well access to google cals and docs
<AlanBell> 27,760 is probably a few too many emails to have in my inbox tbh
<czajkowski> just a tad
<jcastro> wooo!
<jcastro> back to the grind!
 * duanedesign waves at jcastro 
 * kim0 waves to jcastro 
<jcastro> can we go back on holiday? :)
<kim0> hehe
 * nigelb waves to jcastro 
<jcastro> alright!
<jcastro> we just need JFo and everything will be back to normal
<jcastro> no daniel today?
<kim0> jcastro: nope Beirut
 * JFo gets his knife
<kim0> jcastro: back on Wed
<nigelb> hrm, JFo seems to be back
<JFo> yep
<JFo> wading through tons of e-mail
<jcastro> you sound disappointed nigelb
<jcastro> heh
<JFo> :)
<JFo> he was hoping to have some more time away from me :-)
<kim0> hehee
<nigelb> jcastro: lol
<nigelb> jcastro: JFo and I are having a serious facebook discussion about *ville apps ;)
<JFo> very serious
 * JFo looks for facebook regular expressions
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> It would be so cool to have that.
<JFo> one of my friends wrote a script that hid all of the quizzes in his facebook pages
 * JFo looks for it
<JFo> might be possible to modify it for the *villes
<nigelb> oh, that would be totally cool \o/
<JFo> found it
<JFo> it is javascript
<JFo> one sec
<JFo> I'll pastebin it
<nigelb> w00t
<JFo> nigelb, http://pastebin.com/fj2LhSgB
<jussi> JFo: just clicked yes :)
<nigelb> JFo: oh dear.  I pissed somone off :p
<JFo> nigelb, they will be ok
<JFo> folks are resilient like that :-)
 * czajkowski prods JFo and runs away 
<JFo> 8-O
<JFo> yay, jussi is muh friend! \O/
<jussi> :D
<JFo> whyfore you prod me czajkowski? :-(
<czajkowski> JFo: you were there and it was either prod you or stab someone :s lesser of two evils really
<czajkowski> jcastro: you about my dear
 * jussi wonders if anyone else has diaspora here that wants to be friends....
<JFo> side note: next year I am going somewhere other than my own home for the holidays
<JFo> czajkowski, thanks then :)
<jcastro> czajkowski: I am
<czajkowski> you free for a quick pm ?
<theos> hello!
<jussi> hi theos
<theos> we are having a conference about open-source. i would like to introduce around 500 students to ubuntu.can you please guide me on how to get some ubuntu cds shipped?
<czajkowski> theos: where are you based?
<theos> czajkowski, i am around new delhi, India
<jussi> theos: there is a special request link on the shipit site
<jussi> although others may be able to give you more info
<czajkowski> but I suspect 500 is lot and may not get processed but you can try, also talking to people in your area in a loco on loco.ubuntu.com may be more helpful as well
<theos> jussi, i know thanks. but i dont think they will take me seriously if i request 500 cds in that form
<jussi> theos: there is a open description part for explaining why: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/specialrequest
<czajkowski> theos: 500 is a lot to ship tbh
<nigelb> theos: isn't it cheaper to get it done locally?
<theos> well the thing is the cd cover/print with "UBUNTU" on it has a different feel
<nigelb> I'm pretty sure you can get it done locally, the printing bit
<theos> thats the main reason i want the original cds
<jussi> theos: and are you getting a pack made for each student? or are they just going to be there for people to take?
<czajkowski> heh
<nigelb> I mean India's *GOT* to be cheaper than elsewhere
<czajkowski> theos: I think there could be  a problem sending that many to india going by past expereince with customs
<theos> jussi, the cds will be distributed. 1 cd per student will be the aim
<jussi> theos: I really suggest at minimum completing the special request form.
<nigelb> czajkowski: I was getting there :)
<nigelb> theos: There is always issues with customs, but like jussi says, doesn't hurt to try.
<theos> yes i requested there. :D just in case they reject it. i wanted another option
<jussi> theos: also, when is this conference?
<theos> or if i could get the printed blank cds. we can burn them
<theos> jussi, its in feb this year
<jussi> theos: Delivery of special requests can take from twelve to sixteen weeks.
<jussi> ;)
<theos> jussi, cds take 2 weeks to reach me
<nigelb> theos: which conf is this?
<jussi> theos: thats a copy from the ubuntu website
<theos> nigelb, trying to introduce ubuntu to some college students. its new for them
 * jussi notes nigelb is somewhat local
<nigelb> heh
<doctormo> Morning all
<czajkowski> intersting thing about the new gym, it's full of army men, and by god are they fit and intimidating !
<nigelb> theos: I know folks in Delhi who might be able to help you or at least give suggestions.
<czajkowski> must show no fear on the threadmill!
<theos> not a big conf with celebs and all :D trying to introduce ubuntu to a sect of students who will never get over m$ in life :/
<czajkowski> *threadmill
<czajkowski> *treadmill
<nigelb> heh
<jussi> theos: the more info you can share, the more people can help you.
<jussi> czajkowski: bit of a fail day today? :D
<theos> jussi, hmm i dont know what to tell more :D maybe i can answer some questions if asked
 * jussi huggles czajkowski 
<czajkowski> jussi: just in from gym and I've 8 windows of pms from loco teams with issues. nest person that says the lococouncil doesnt help them needs to see my emails :)
<jussi> czajkowski: I noted a blogpost on planet that was very positive about you peoples :=)
<jcastro> czajkowski: all in favor of blaming paultag, say aye
<jcastro> aye
<czajkowski> oh there was a lot of sarcasim behind that
<theos> yeah and one more thing, cds with old versions of ubuntu will be fine too
<czajkowski> AYE!
 * jussi has about 30 or so 10.04 kubuntu CD's still
<theos> :3
<czajkowski> jussi: nobody uses Kubuntu :p bar you and darkwingduck
<theos> that reminds me i forgot to do gym today :/
<jussi> AHEM!!!
<czajkowski> jussi: oh shrup you saw the :p
 * jussi huggles poor riddell and scottk
<jussi> czajkowski: come on there are 5 of us - also shadeslayer :P
<jussi> *G*
<nigelb> jussi: yes, about 5 people use kUbuntu :p
<theos> :)
<theos> i friend uses kubuntu too
 * jussi mutes nigelb and czajkowski :P
<nigelb> oh, we're up to 6 now :p
<theos> he cant use internet on it though :/
<theos> what do they of old versions when newer versions come?
<theos> the cds i mean
<doctormo> hmm a threadmill, excellent! I have an idea.
<daker> Yay just fixed my first bug on SC bug 632770
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632770 in software-center (Ubuntu) "translator-credits missing in .pot and no button in About menu to show translator (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632770
<nigelb> *treadmill
<theos> great!!
<dpm> well done daker! :)
<daker> ;)
<jcastro> hmm only like 5 packages to update in natty this morning, certainly doesn't feel mondayish
<JFo> jcastro, it is a UK holiday... that may have helped
<jcastro> yeah
<czajkowski> no work till tomorrow :D
 * czajkowski really would love to move to Boston to live after watching The Town. Love the accent!
<theos> thanks for helping :)
<doctormo> Because sensible countries carry forward their holidays.
<doctormo> czajkowski: Yes, but could you stand coming to Ubuntu meetings with me ;-)
<czajkowski> doctormo: I've no problem at all with coming to any meeting with you doctormo
<doctormo> czajkowski: :-) thanks, you get taffy for doing the monthly report.
<doctormo> you/you'd
<doctormo> czajkowski: I've been asking ubuntu members about reporting bugs, could you spare 5 mins for me?
<czajkowski> doctormo: I'm just on a call now and then going to cook some food would in an hour or so be ok ?
<doctormo> sure, just ping me.
<czajkowski> or later on this evening I'm online for the rest of the day
<czajkowski> ok
<jussi> doctormo: Ive 5 mins if you want?
<doctormo> jussi: I will pm you
<jono> hey everyone! :-)
<kim0> jono: woohoo
<jcastro> hi2u!
<jono> heya kim0, jcastro!
<jono> welcome back :-)
<jono> kim0, about ready for our first call of 2011?
<kim0> jono: yep I am
<jcastro> it's a trap!
<kim0> hehee
<jono> kim0, one sec
<dpm> happy new year jono and jcastro!
<dpm> and to everyone else I haven't wished it too since this morning!
<jcastro> heh
<jono> heya dpm!
<doctormo> jono: Welcome back!
<nigelb> oh, jono's back
<jono> doctormo, nigelb thanks!
<jono> brb phone
<doctormo> pro-tip, disconnect phone for peace.
<doctormo> I did it over christmas and got a rewrite of inkscape's barcode modules done.
<nigelb> even more pro-tip ==> get off IRC for best efficiency.
<nigelb> ;)
<czajkowski> doctormo: am back now if you still need a hand
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36UZdRPDhtQ
<jcastro> jono: can this be our official soundtrack? ^
<czajkowski> jono: ello ello welcome back
<jono> jcastro, lol
<jono> czajkowski, howdy!
<czajkowski> jcastro: how do you find these clips!
<jcastro> someone sent it to me just now
<jcastro> usually I hate being bothered on monday mornings
<jcastro> but in this case ....
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> it's not bad to be fair
<czajkowski> jono: apologies but you've mail from me just to keep you in zee lopp
<czajkowski> *loop
<jono> czajkowski, no worries
<jcastro> kim0: man dude, your retweeting on the ubuntu cloud stuff is impressive, it's been flooding my reader all day
<czajkowski> can someone suggest kenvandine for the hall of fame please
<czajkowski> the man has a patience of a saint!
<jcastro> czajkowski: he's trained well (he's always my uds/sprint roomate)
<jcastro> jono: I can go early today if you'd like
<jono> jcastro, cool, let's go in 15 or so
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> now that daniel isn't here he can't crash skype
<czajkowski> jcastro: *grin*
<czajkowski> jcastro: I have a way of breaking gwibber and him looking rather puzzled, he feckin' rocks
<jono> jcastro, haha
<jono> jcastro, wrapping a mail and then ready
<jcastro> no worries
<jono> jcastro, all set
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> jono: argh!
<jcastro> one sec
<jcastro> forgot to plug in the stupid mic
<jcastro> "two ticks"
<jcastro> jono: oh, forgot to mention. On the DVD, "Tornado of Souls". His solo on there. It's. Man .... man.
<jcastro> did it come with a matching music CD?
<jono> jcastro, yeah, was awesome - no I just got the blue ray
<doctormo> jono: I wanted to say that I appreciated your blog post.
<czajkowski> jono: your dad has such English wit! It's rather hilarious to see the stuff he comes out with!
<jono> czajkowski, yeah he is pretty funny :)
<czajkowski> jono: where did he get you from :p
<jono> czajkowski, lol
<czajkowski> jono: ah see you get my sense of humour and know I jest :) *hugs*
<jono> :)
<doctormo> czajkowski: When/where did you get to see jono-senior?
<nisshh> doctormo, he is on twitter/identica
<pleia2> czajkowski: I can't wait to see your neckbeard!
<pleia2> :D
<czajkowski> that guy comes out with some doozies
<pleia2> hehe
<czajkowski> I cant help but laugh
<czajkowski> pleia2: plus I still find the neckbeard thingy rather amusing
<czajkowski> don't think my legs are going to talk to me for days after the gym today.
<czajkowski> :S
<doctormo> what is a neck beard?
<czajkowski> letmegooglethisforyou http://www.google.ie/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&q=neck+beard&btnG=Google+Search
<nisshh> czajkowski, ive never understood why people think going to the gym is any better than doing exercise normally
<nisshh> i mean, i dont need some silly structured workout to get me all toned
<pleia2> do people think that?
<nisshh> pleia2, not sure, thats why i assume people go to gyms :)
<nisshh> to get all 'toned' :|
<pleia2> a structured workout is silly for everyone
<nisshh> exactly
<pleia2> err, is NOT
<nisshh> lol, fail
<pleia2> I can think of 1000 excuses not to ride my bike every day (traffic due to $event, weather, etc)
<pleia2> but the gym is open every day, I can keep up with it, no excuses
<nisshh> meh
<nisshh> pleia2, i do exercise when i feel like it, ive gone for a 10km run in the rain, sun, etc
<pleia2> certainly I'd prefer it if I could be active enough without a structured regimen, but it doesn't work
<pleia2> for me
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> pleia2, but do you feel like the only way you can get/keep fit is to go to the gym?
<pleia2> I have tried other ways, I don't have the discipline
<pleia2> I wish I did, I think it's a bit of a failing on my part that I require the structure of a gym
<nisshh> ah yes
<jono> the trick to keeping fit in my limited experience is to distract your mind from the misery that is exercise
<nisshh> i guess i am motivated enough that i can do exercise when i want
<jono> that is why I try to do the elliptical trainer three times a week, but I watch netflix on it
<pleia2> I listen to podcasts and play tetris on my DS
<pleia2> foss weekly catchup time, woo
<nisshh> jono, well, something that helps me is that i am a very good runner, i won many events in long distance running when i was at school
<nisshh> and i really enjoy exercise
<nisshh> i think part of the fact that people dont like exercise is that it requires effort
<nisshh> people find putting in effort too hard
<pleia2> I have to admit that I prefer pizza and building servers to the elliptical :)
<doctormo> I think the key to doing anything is routine and enjoyment, if you don't enjoy exercise at all then make sure you work 10 miles away and force yourself to cycle.
<nisshh> doctormo, agreed
<nisshh> pleia2, hehe
<doctormo> jono, your a bit put out as your work from home and don't like exercise. I don't think the wii would help in your case.
<jono> doctormo, yeah
<doctormo> wow my grammar was bad in that. your/you're and your/you
<nisshh> jono, your not thinking of getting a wii and playing Wii Fit Plus are you?
<nisshh> that game gets you about as fit as reaching for a beer would
<jono> nisshh, hah, no my wife likes some of that
<jono> but she exercises a lot
<nisshh> ah ok
<jono> brb
<doctormo> nisshh: Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof! ;-)
<nisshh> doctormo, i have proof, my dad hurt his back playing it :)
<nisshh> doctormo, its like doing very very easy yoga stretches
<nisshh> thats about it
<nisshh> doctormo, try Wii Fit Plus for a week, then tell me if you feel any fitter :)
<doctormo> nisshh: That's funny, I thought anything that exhausted the pants out of your for an hour was a good thing.
<nisshh> heh, my dad's 51 and he can barely run 1km now
<doctormo> I've been trying Wii fit for 900 days, on and off. It's keeping me better than sitting down was.
<nisshh> true
<doctormo> nisshh: I wonder if your appreciation is shifted because of how good you are and how good your fittness must be.
<nisshh> doctormo, oh man, im not that fit, trust me :)
<nisshh> ive just started doing 10km runs after doing no exercise for nearly 2 years
<doctormo> nisshh: What's your sprint distance?
<nisshh> you mean how far can i sprint?
<doctormo> yes
<nisshh> maybe 300m
<nisshh> if i was lucky :)
<nisshh> doctormo, i guess my appreciation is a bit shifted, but remember i am only 19, so its far easier for me to get fit quickly than it is for someone who is 30/40/50
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-04
<doctormo> If I tried to run 10km, I think I'd die before I got to 5km. I could probably walk 100km though.
<nisshh> heh
<nisshh> running is easier if you know how to do it properly (breathing right, taking the right length strides, etc)
<doctormo> Ah, it's a skill no one taught me ;-)
<nisshh> and people seem to think that once you get puffed out, you should stop
<nisshh> but the wall exists
<nisshh> doctormo, yeah, i picked it up when i was young because of all the long distance running i did
<nisshh> the key is to get to the point where you fall into a rythm, everything becomes easier then and you will find you can run for ages like that
<doctormo> The human animal is good at three things: running, swimming and thinking. amazing creatures.
<nisshh> hehe
<jcastro> jono: still there?
<nigelb> Morning all.
<kim0> 'elo
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dpm> hey kim0
<kim0> dpm: Morning mate
<nigelb> hey kim0, dpm :)
<kim0> nigelb: Morning man :)
<dpm> morning nigelb!
<nigelb> Netsplits are back.  Yay.
<kim0> \o/
<huats> morning
<kim0> hey
<daker> o/
<daker> hi popey
<popey> hi
<daker> just i want to say that the link is not correct => https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA
<popey> in what way not correct?
<popey> oops
<daker> popey, http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?day=4&month=11&year=2011&hour=20&min=0&sec=0&p1=0
<popey> I see, fixed
<kim0> daker: when are you applying :)
<daker> kim0, i think it's today
<popey> daker: thank you!
<kim0> daker: what hour is it
<daker> kim0, http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?day=4&month=01&year=2011&hour=20&min=0&sec=0&p1=0|January
<kim0> 20UTC I see
<kim0> daker: best of luck man :)
<daker> kim0, thanks ツ yay
<jcastro> popey: there you are
<jcastro> I have something to show you
<popey> ya
 * popey goes a bit furtive
<jcastro> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/unity-awesome-for-cli.png
<jcastro> I discovered this last night
<jcastro> compare to a full screen terminal you have in stock ubuntu
<jcastro> you'd have another panel, AND a window decorator thing
<popey> hah
<popey> hmm, not quite
<popey> what happens if you press f11?
<jcastro> true
<jcastro> but this is just maximizing an app
<popey> hmmm
<jcastro> basically, it's like free fullscreen with every app when you maximize
<popey> you have a point
<popey> i wiped unity off my laptop, it was too painful to use :(
<popey> I'll reinstall later
<jcastro> like, if you do gedit like this (it's doubling up the widgets right now otherwise I'd show you) it's like instant writeroom
<jcastro> popey: 10.10?
<popey> I have gone back to 10.10
<popey> from 11.04
<jcastro> oh? dang, it's been pretty good for me
<jcastro> well, other than the huge breakage before xmas
 * jcastro whistles
<popey> :)
<kim0> I guess I'll give it a try with natty next week
<jcastro> popey: ok so basically I just wanted to say that maximize is now becoming fullscreen
<popey> sweet
<jcastro> popey: and the fusing of the top bits into one bar is pretty awesome
<jcastro> I was not convinced at first
<popey> I am convinced that the top only bar is a good thing, and I like the panel on the left
<popey> I am totally bought into the whole thing
<popey> it's just way to unstable for me right now
<jcastro> there are days ... heh.
<jcastro> yesterday I used jill's LTS desktop and was like "man, so this is what it's like to have a working computer"
<popey> :)
<jono> morning peeps :-)
<jcastro> popey: I am blogging it
<jcastro> it's awesome.
<popey> show more screenshots of apps full screen
<jcastro> jono will appreciate it more than you, I was expecting you to get all excited
<popey> chrome, banshee etc :)
<popey> I am jaded
<jcastro> yeah the problem is that it's hosed with with some apps
<jono> jcastro, appreciate what?
<jcastro> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/unity-awesome-for-cli.png
<jcastro> maximize something in unity
<jcastro> it gets all fused into the top thing, it's awesome
 * AlanBell updates the natty VM for some of this maximising crack
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/3mxlvq/full  Chris Kingle pressie for on my desk this morning :D
<czajkowski> see the logo
<jono> jcastro, ahhh yeah
<czajkowski> pleia2: do the CC meet tonight?
<paultag> Morning :)
<czajkowski> see twas paultag fault
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post//maximize-is-the-new-fullscreen
<jcastro> popey: jono: ^
<sense> jono: I'm currently working on a governance structure for Ubuntu NL and in the reorganised structure we will have a Community Council consisting of six members plus the Ubuntu NL Leader, and all seven people are elected by the community. However, we have troubles to determine how to determine who has the right to vote and the right of candidature.
<sense> jono: Do you have good examples for a selective body that can work to select people?
<sense> We've looked into using Ubuntu Membership as a criteria, but found it too limiting, also due to its English nature.
<kim0> would such a maximize=full-screen behaviour block notifications
<czajkowski> sense: do ye really need a council?
 * AlanBell isn't getting the fullscreen crackness :(
<AlanBell> still got the unity bar at the side
<jcastro> AlanBell: you need to turn on autohide in ccsm
<jcastro> AlanBell: it will be turned on by default soon
<AlanBell> oh
<popey> jcastro: link to tweet?
<AlanBell> oh is ccsm not going to be an instacrash option now?
<sense> czajkowski: That council is the governing body, and we need it. Our activities make us seem smaller than we really are.
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/
<jcastro> AlanBell: only click that box, anything out of the unity plugin is real sensitive right now
<jcastro> sorry, I mean http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2596623534/maximize-is-the-new-fullscreen
<jono> jcastro, cool :-)
<jcastro> ok from now on when I find something cool in unity I am going to blog it
<jono> sense, do you really need a council for a LoCo team?
<jcastro> and the haters will just have to deal
<jono> it sounds like overkill to me
<jono> jcastro, good man
<sense> jono: We need a way to govern the community with legality/authority, and it would fit into the plans we have for a foundation.
<sense> It has grown too large for informal organisation.
<jono> sense, ok
<czajkowski> sense: I really think a council is not a good idea sorry, I've seen it lead to nothing but trouble
<jono> sense, I agree with czajkowski - I think councils are overkill and there are better ways to do it
<jcastro> AlanBell: I've clarified the entry and added a link to ccsm instructions
<sense> jono: What would be a better way?
<sense> Dedicated people?
<jono> sense, well why are you struggling with size?
<jcastro> greg-g: sometimes I am glad we just do two events and drink beer. :)
<jono> sense, councils typically don't serve scale better than a single or two leaders, as council's typically require quorum to make decisions
<jono> councils mainly provide objectivity
<jono> but I think they are too heavy for LoCo teams
<jono> they are fine for large multi-sub-team communities (e.g. Ubuntu Community Council), but my hunch is that they are a bit heavy for LoCo teams
<sense> The daily leadership is not in the hands of the council, but in appointed leaders. The council is for long-term discussions. The community, being Dutch, would never accept one or two leaders without something like a council.
<jono> and also, pretty much every LoCo I have seen with a council gets wrapped up in bureaucracy
<sense> That is indeed a danger we need to watch out for.
<jono> sense, why don't dutch people like that?
<jcastro> it's the land of The Hague!
<czajkowski> heh
<sense> jono: Because we believe we are all just as good as the other person, who just happens to have become the leader. If we wouldn't have had something better to do, we could have done the same.
<sense> Everyone at least wants to have the feeling he or she is or can be heard.
<jono> sense, that seems naive to me
<jono> not everyone is a good leader
<jono> there are many good people who are not good leaders
<jono> sense, is this a cultural thing?
<sense> We never had really strong leaders here, the people didn't allow leaders to have a strong character.
<AlanBell> sense: would "focus groups" be a better term for long term discussions on particular topics?
<greg-g> jcastro: :)
<jono> sense, interesting, I never knew that
<sense> AlanBell: We had that, but that didn't work out too well, because we had no rules for membership, and because a lot of people lost interest along the way.
<AlanBell> people losing interest is a bigger problem if they are on a decision making body
<jono> sense, the problem is that given the culture that you say in .nl, a council is likely to be riddled with bureaucracy
<jono> I don't think I have ever correctly spelled "bureaucracy" without a spell-checker
<czajkowski> I've seen teams have private membership which I_really_hate_to_see!
<sense> We had private membership before.
<jcastro> really?
<sense> Which caused great unrest in the community, and vile and spite.
<jono> private membership for what?
<jcastro> Why would teams do private membership?
<sense> All discussions took place in private, so the community's interest in the LoCo itself dwindled and mistrust grew rapidly.
<jcastro> of course, a cabal is a death sentence
<sense> Because people were afraid of the reactions if discussions would be held in the open.
<czajkowski> jcastro: in some places, it's so they can meet the people first before they join, in other areas I've yet to get a straight answer. it's dying out, but very slowly
<jono> sense, private discussions are unacceptable
<jono> sense, well I recommend you continue to work with the LoCo Council and accept their recommendations
<popey> uhm
<sense> jono: That's what I said when I came in, and we have changed that now, but now the lack of any structure shows itself.
<czajkowski> turkey and Israel used to have their meetings on a private thread in their forums which lead to a lott of trouble down the road, and again had private council/managers
<popey> private discussions are totally acceptable
<jono> sense, I know it is culturally unfamiliar, but I would recommend doing with the California team did and select two or three leaders
<jono> preferably two
 * popey points to the Community Council
<jono> sense, I think you would make an excellent leaders
<czajkowski> popey: council V locoteam...
<czajkowski> popey: even the LC has private discussions.
<popey> exactly
<sense> jono: Thank you, I appreciate that. :)
<popey> I don't think a blanket phrase "private discussions are unacceptable" is accurate. It's more subtle than that, is all I'm saying.
<czajkowski> popey: are the CC meeting tonight as we've a long list of EMEA stuff
<popey> I have no idea
<czajkowski> popey: I think it's in reference to locoteams tbh..
<sense> We don't plan to have all discussions out in the open, we just changed the rule from 'always private' to 'public, unless...'.
<jcastro> popey: "we should default to public" :)
<jono> popey, I mean't in the context of NL LoCo
<popey> Yes, I know.
<sense> czajkowski: How is the Irish team organised?
<jono> sense, well it sounds like you are doing an excelent job
<czajkowski> jcastro: indeed, except when it comes to Ubuntu councils, like the CC and LC we have stuff going on there that is definately private and sensative.
<jcastro> czajkowski: sure sure, I agree
<jono> and sense, if I was in the NL team I would immediately +1 as a leader
<popey> bah
<czajkowski> sense: ebel runs it as a point of contact, we have no team leader we share tasks out to people
<popey> any team can have private discussions!
<popey> private discussions are not veboten
<jono> popey, I think you are getting wrapped up in one detail
<popey> ok
<jono> of course private discussions happen, we are talking about the general culture of a team
 * popey shuts up
<czajkowski> sense: he refuses to be called a team leader.
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> popey: right, but in the scope of a loco you don't want "the public list" and then "the secret private list where the REAL people hang out."
<czajkowski> sense: we have someone who admins the wiki, website and adds content to the LD and eveyrone just pitches in.
<sense> jono: I'm doing my best to help with leading the team, that's all. It's rewarding to see that since the community opened up more people have started to enthusiastically contribute to the LoCo.
<sense> czajkowski: So IE is an example of a very informal LoCo?
<jono> sense, you have proven yourself to be an excellent and masture contributor
<jono> mature
<jono> I think your work in conjunction with the LoCo Council will be great
<jono> and let me know if I can help
<czajkowski> sense: we'll we have a monthly meeting which is chaired, and have 3 Ubuntu hours a month, plus Quiz, and Geeknicks, we're very active, but we just don't have a leader as such, but we're approved 2 years this July hopefully.
<sense> jono: I sure will, thank you!
<jono> sense, :-)
<sense> czajkowski: I wished we would come together more often, it really helps to raise the spirit.
<czajkowski> sense: you're mpore than welcome to skype me some evening if you want to chat
<czajkowski> I'm free all evenings this week bar thursday and possibly this evening
<czajkowski> or some evneing next week or over the weekend lauraczajkowski on skype
 * AlanBell spots a private discussion
<czajkowski> I'll happily talk to the wall :)
<czajkowski> AlanBell: shrup ya pup!
 * AlanBell shuts up
<sense> AlanBell: private government matters! Do not WikiLeak!
<sense> czajkowski: Thank you for the offer, I'll consider a bit more first and then I'll see what I can ask you!
<jcastro> james_w: how do I get fully verbose logs in bzr log. Is --include-merges enough?
<jcastro> james_w: I don't want to miss a single commit in any branch ever merged
<jcastro> AlanBell: autohide is now on by default in trunk btw.
 * popey hides jcastro 
<popey> hmm, need a bigger screen
<AlanBell> jcastro: any idea when the other options in ccsm are going to be safe to tinker with?
<jcastro> AlanBell: there's some deep breakage at the moment. Next week is the platform sprint so I say 2 weeks?
<jcastro> it's also the same thing causing battery life to be horrible afaict
<AlanBell> great, I want to do some testing with the colorblindness filter on
<jcastro> AlanBell: I have found that enabling it crashes the whole thing, then I restart and whatever I checked last works
<jcastro> it's not ideal at all, heh
<AlanBell> it wouldn't stay on for me, worked in classic gnome, but then forgets the settings in Unity
<czajkowski> sense: no problem any time
 * popey tickles everyone and goes home
<czajkowski> cheeky
<pleia2> just a heads up everyone - lp polls are coming back
<pleia2> czajkowski: yes, cc meeting this afternoon
<czajkowski> pleia2: is it definately going to take place, as EMEA has a massive list again this month :s last time we finished on time for a CC meeting that never took place.
<pleia2> I don't know, we at least have to show up and see if any community members have anything to bring up with us
<pleia2> even if we don't have quorum we need to give the community that opportunity, even if it means we take it to the list
<pleia2> sorry :\
 * AlanBell suggests an EMEA meeting with an interval
<czajkowski> pleia2: tis fine it's just getting a tad frustrating for us to finish and we get it in the neck for not getting through the large list for meeting that doesnt happen. Any way the CC would consider moving :)
<pleia2> the CC meeting has been at that time slot for years, Mark doesn't want to change it
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA
<czajkowski> pleia2: aye but he also doesn't turn up...
<czajkowski> not your fault just getting a tad annoying
<pleia2> it's not about him being there, it's about the established time that Has Always Been
<czajkowski> fair enough.
<AlanBell> where did Kate Smith go?
<AlanBell> s/Smith/Stewart/
<pleia2> but I tend to agree with AlanBell, if your meeting goes over just take a break for 20 minutes to see if anything comes up with the CC
<pleia2> if not you can resume
<czajkowski> AlanBell: she wasn't on the EMEA board meeting, she was on the USA one
<czajkowski> pleia2: bit messy, but maybe
<AlanBell> ah ok
<pleia2> czajkowski: honestly if the emea board keeps bumping into other meetings it should be the one to move :(
<czajkowski> pleia2: this is the latest and earliest it can start for the members... any later and it's too late and tuesday is not a good time for anyone with other meetings in the month
<czajkowski> it's a catch 22 tbh
 * AlanBell is reminded of http://www.snopes.com/military/lighthouse.asp
<pleia2> no other days of the week work?
<czajkowski> Tues-thursday is one of the busiest times on the Ubuntu cal looking at it
<pleia2> it is a bit unfortunate that asias and emea are on the same day each month
<pleia2> if you're not available that day you have to go to americas, or wait another month
<czajkowski> do many EU folks go to Americas ?
<pleia2> not many, I don't think people know it's an option (I told one person it was last meeting when emea had to stop)
<czajkowski> Tuesday and Wednesdays are nightmare days for me in the evenings and now Thursday is turning into being one also, between conference meetings and Salsa dancing
<czajkowski> there is never an optium day for everyone I do fully see that.
<pleia2> this isn't the place to sort out your schedule with other members anyway, I understand that scheduling is hard, insisting that the CC move it's long-standing meeting just isn't the way to fix this
<pleia2> americas used to decide a meeting time each month based on schedules, it was nice when we could all finally commit to a day but certainly isn't required
<czajkowski> pleia2: oh I wasn't trying to sort out anything here, it started off asking was the CC meeting that's all. :)
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> if it's on the schedule those of us around will show up :)
<czajkowski> nods
<pleia2> and we are working on making the meetings more useful, our problem lately has been no agenda, so it's been kinda a "community can comment" thing - but I don't think most of the community knows it's a community can comment thing
<czajkowski> pleia2: nods
<czajkowski> tis grand really
<czajkowski> just wondered that's all
<czajkowski> shall go to gym after EMEA
<dpm> ok everyone, calling it a day. See you all tomorrow!
<dpm> pleia2, great work with UWN btw!
<dpm> and nhandler too
<pleia2> dpm: thanks :)
<dpm> bye!
<Pici> pleia2: Do you have a moment for a pm?
<pleia2> Pici: sure
<Technoviking> 'allo all
<Pici> Howdy
<jcastro> hahaha man
<jcastro> jono: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10316179&postcount=78
<jcastro> THEY KNOW ME
<jono> jcastro, nice!
<jcastro> I am as predictable as ... <fill in the blank>
<jcastro> it's queued up to automatically post, I'm going to let the current unity one sit on top o' planet for a little longer
<jcastro> in before the doctormo tentacles!
 * doctormo knows they're everywhere
<jono> lol
<doctormo> jono: How is your second day back?
<jono> doctormo, good thanks :-)
<jono> hows things there?
<doctormo> jono: Practicing the keyboard, all good otherwise. Got a bit of writers block over the progress indicator.
<jono> doctormo, gotcha
<jcastro> I suppose now would be a good time to get lunch
<jcastro> <--- on a taco run
<jono> jcastro, do it
<doctormo> jono: What are you working on?
<jono> doctormo, just responding to email
<doctormo> Heh, more email.
<jono> doctormo, you?
<doctormo> Writing python code.
<jono> cool :)
<jcastro> ok I was held up
<jcastro> NOW I am going for tecos
<jcastro> tacos even
<jcastro> man, what a day
<Technoviking> Unity stop making me sad
<jcastro> I will be happy when this week's upload smoothes out stuff
<jcastro> Technoviking: every once in a while I do a "unity --reset"
<jcastro> when things go south
<Technoviking> jcastro: thank will try that
<Technoviking> much better, thank you sir
<jcastro> hmm, dholbach is apparently online somewhere triaging community bugs
<nigelb> jcastro: and uploading photos
<nigelb> and facebooking
<daker> kim0, you there ?
<kim0> daker: yeah
<kim0> daker: r u on now
<daker> not yet ツ maybe in 30min or less
<pleia2> Technoviking, popey, thoughts on CC meeting in 22 minutes? nothing on the agenda again, I figure we just show up and see if anyone has anything, if not we let EMEA get back to their meeting
<popey> sure
<popey> I'm easy given I'm sat here already
<pleia2> :)
<czajkowski> popey: shouldn't tell folks how easy you are! :p
<popey> i have a laptop, telly and wine
<czajkowski> just in thedoor housemate collected me as train ran late
<pleia2> hey, I deserve some easy! it's been a rough few weeks :)
<daker> kim0, now
<czajkowski> pleia2: *HUGS*
<pleia2> hugs!
<pleia2> :)
<czajkowski> that or a bagel and peanutbutter and mug of tea
<czajkowski> take your pic
<popey> pleia2: nice work on UWN this month!
<popey> s/this/last
<czajkowski> oh we may actually finish on time,...
<pleia2> thanks :)
<popey> tick tock tick tock
<czajkowski>  and in the nick of time battery about to die
<czajkowski> clearly not my smartest move, told the motership I was going to spain, she's now cancled her english trip and coming with me to spain. so much for peace and quiet
<popey> hahaha
 * czajkowski steals popey bottle of wine 
<JFo> oooh, that reminds me that I have wine. :-)
 * JFo goes to pop open a bottle
 * czajkowski steals JFo wine 
<jcastro> Dan, get your knife
 * popey hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs popey 
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-05
<james_w> jcastro, --include-merges should be enough I think. I believe -n0 means the same thing, but is what I usually type
<jcastro> awesome, thanks
<jcastro> it turns out my discrepancy was elsewhere
<jcastro> the commit was in unity(ubuntu) not upstream
<jcastro> which confused me for a minute
<akgraner> JFo, ping-a-ling
<nigelb> omg. akgraner on irc.
<nigelb> ;)
<akgraner> nigelb, :-)  yep - I am working back into community stuff s-l-o-w-l-y!
<nigelb> :-)
<akgraner> JFo and I even recorded a test podcast yesterday... we were testing the new mics and mixing board and stuffs
<nigelb> \o/
<JFo> akgraner, pong
<akgraner> JFo can you send me the test cast from yesterday?
<akgraner> if it's too large of a file - I can just get it tomorrow afternoon
<JFo> let me see how big it is
<JFo> mp3 is 25+Mb
<JFo> wav is certainly bigger
<JFo> 63.4Gb for the wav
<JFo> akgraner, ^^
<akgraner> ahhh ok - no worries - I just realized what time it is - I won't get to it tonight anyway...
<nigelb> hehe
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> welcome back dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> thanks
<czajkowski> dholbach: WELCOME BACK
<dholbach> czajkowski, THANK YOU! :)
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
<dpm> good morning all!
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dholbach> happy new year!
<dholbach> ¿como estas?
<dpm> dholbach, frohes neues Jahr!
<dholbach> dpm, DANKE! :)
 * kim0 hugs dholbach 
<kim0> dholbach: welcome back man :)
<kim0> dpm: nigelb howdy
 * dholbach hugs kim0 back
<dpm> heya kim0!
<dholbach> kim0, how are you doing achi? how was your start into the new year?
<kim0> hey
<kim0> dholbach: hehe .. all is going good
<kim0> dholbach: I've already seen the pics .. looks like it was quite a change for you
<dholbach> kim0, you mean temperature-wise? :)
<kim0> hehe everything wise :)
<dholbach> kim0, I felt quite at home there :)
<kim0> dholbach: you can retire in the middle east I guess :)
<dholbach> kim0, I don't know - let's see about that :)
<kim0> Hawaii suits me fine though
<dholbach> there's still quite a bit of time until I retire :)
<dholbach> ok, I just upgraded to natty - let's see if the experiment is successful - brb (insha'allah)
<nigelb> hey kim0, dpm :)
<kim0> o/
<kim0> dholbach: how's the upgrade ? on unity too ?
<dholbach> kim0, yeah, unity is running, but the indicators don't work
<dholbach> and gksu seems to make the desktop unhappy
<dholbach> but for the sprint I thought I'd better upgrade and whine if something doesn't work :)
<nigelb> hehe
<kim0> yeah :) always a good strategy hehe
<dpm> hi nigelb :)
<nigelb> o/
<daker> good morning
<dholbach> hey daker
<nigelb> daker: congrats :)
<daker> thanks nigelb ツ
<daker> hi dholbach
<kim0> daker congrats man \o/ woooohooo
<daker> kim0, woo
<kim0> hehe
<daker> kim0, that was very easy
<kim0> just because you're so good :)
<daker> maybe who knows ツ
<czajkowski> daker: if only every application was that easy, unfortunately it's not
<czajkowski> yay Planet is onw readable again for me, no more text going over text if it has a link in it
<jussi> czajkowski: ooh, I hope I get the same when I update tonight
<czajkowski> shouldnt need to update
<czajkowski> they just removed a line of code so it now renders better
<designduane> hello all
<jcastro> omg, an evil doppleganger
<jcastro> do you have a goatee?
<nigelb> heh
 * JFo gets his knife
<jcastro> http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE7033SI20110104
<jcastro> popey: AlanBell: you guys are letting me down
<popey> hmm?
<nigelb> jcastro: lol
<popey> hahaha
<popey> cobblers
<nigelb> popey: hey, were you able to find freee time for video of snow pictures :)
<popey> yeah, i have loads of video, its just not very interesting to watch
<czajkowski> hmm every image or document I save to my desktop I can't open keeps giving me an error of not able to open
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach :-)
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro, kim0 just wrapping making a coffee and then ready to roll
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> I LOVE CAKE
<kim0> trying to fix my line ..
<jcastro> heh, post-holiday "I forgot which speakers are plugged in" happened to me
<nigelb> jcastro: A few months down the line, you're probably going to hug me.
<nigelb> (working on summit :p)
 * jcastro points at Daviey 
<jcastro> summit is Daviey's now, didn't you hear?
<jcastro> if you didn't, now you know, and you should tell everyone
<jcastro> >_>
<nigelb> lol
<jcastro> <_<
<nigelb> I'm working on it now :)
<nigelb> jcastro: btw, he's still on vacation?
<jcastro> probably at the pub having a pint ...
<jcastro> I mean, a schooner
<huats> jcastro, +1
<huats> :)
<jcastro> hi huats!
<nigelb> haha
<huats> (and happy new year my friend jcastro)
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro, kim0 let's roll
<jono> on mumble
<jono> let's try it
<jcastro> !
<jcastro> ok, one sec
<jono> dholbach, ready?
<Technoviking> Down to 6 Windows server in my office, replace 30 Windows server in the last 2 years with 10 different Ubuntu or RHEL server
<AlanBell> jcastro: can't see us moving to little baby aussie pints
<Technoviking> woot!
<dholbach> jono, yes
<kim0> Technoviking: woohoo :)
 * kim0 hates windows servers with a passion
<jono> dholbach, what are you doing?
<dholbach> jono, waiting for our team call to start?
<jono> dholbach, we are on mumble
<dpm> dholbach, on mumble
<Technoviking> alias still can't find a good alternative for Microsoft SharePoint
<dholbach> sorry, I must have had a disconnect when you guys started - just a sec
<jono> <jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro, kim0 let's roll
<jono>  on mumble
<jono>  let's try it
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> he's avoiding work!
<AlanBell> Technoviking: checked Alfresco?
<Technoviking> no
<Technoviking> will now:)
<nigelb> AlanBell: I was about to suggest that :)
<kim0> yeah Alfresco is about the best there is
<jcastro> dholbach: ever see http://www.openstv.org/
<dholbach> jcastro, no, no idea about any of the voting stuff
<jcastro> dholbach: check it out, it's mako approved
<dholbach> jcastro, it's weird that he never mentioned it
<jcastro> hmm, so was it him, or mini-mako?
<jcastro> greg-g: did you ever mention openstv to me?
<jcastro> dholbach: anyway, I've heard good things about it, and it's in the archive
<dholbach> ah ok
<czajkowski> mini mako ?
<JFo> sort of like a doctor evil clone but smaller
<AlanBell> is the returning launchpad voting going to be as it was before, or something awesome instead?
<JFo> :)
<czajkowski> JFo: bad bad JFo
<JFo> :-D
<jcastro> kim0: I forgot to tell you I am returning my boxee, the experiment is over. XBMC ftw.
<kim0> jcastro: Yeah I've read ur tweet!
<kim0> jcastro: surprised you didn't like it
<kim0> why is that
<jcastro> too slow and buggy. :(
<jcastro> I wanted to love it
<kim0> considering it's a xbmc fork .. how bad could they really have made it :)
<jcastro> I think that's what everyone thought
<jcastro> I got an ion box coming in around my EOD, so I guess we know what I'm doing tonight
<kim0> xbmc ftw :)
<jcastro> I set it up all centralized on my server
<jcastro> so you can pause downstairs, walk upstairs, and resume
<dholbach_> ok my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
 * dholbach_ hugs you all
<kim0> jcastro: can xbmc do that
<jcastro> but you just got here!
<jcastro> kim0: yep, I just found out about it
 * kim0 hugs dholbach_  back :)
<kim0> jcastro: link plz
<jcastro> http://lifehacker.com/5634515/how-to-synchronize-your-xbmc-media-center-across-every-room-in-the-house
<jcastro> it takes about 10 minutes to do
<jcastro> the long part is exporting and importing your library (depending how big it is)
<kim0> wow! freaking amazing
<greg-g> jcastro: not me
<nigelb> lol, so that's who you called mini mako :p
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> it's an older joke, about the beard
<jcastro> but it checks out
<greg-g> :)
<akgraner> JFo, it will be late this evening (after 5pm) before I can come by.  Half the house is here!
<JFo> ok
<jcastro> doctormo: nice work wrt. deviantart
<jcastro> hggdh: where is that unity bug IRC channel again? I lost my irc session and forgot to bookmark it
<sense> Is there a separate IRC channel for that?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> jcastro: #ayatana-bugs
<nigelb> jcastro: do you think you'd want to do something about unity at user days?
<nigelb> JFo: will you be able to give us a repeat of a kernel lesson? :)
<czajkowski> today at work when stressed out, looked at the stationary cabinet and say 6 bottles of Debian wine in it
<JFo> nigelb, dunno
<JFo> when?
<nigelb> 29th Jan
<JFo> hmmm
<JFo> let me see if I can come up with something
<nigelb> JFo: :)
<nigelb> JFo: let me or lyz know when you come to a decision :)
<JFo> k, will do
<czajkowski> jcastro: was there any responses t fosdem on internal stuff?
<JFo> may be next week at the rally before I have anything definitive
<jcastro> czajkowski: not afaik, I'll ask again in dallas
<nigelb> ah, rally's next week.
<czajkowski> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fosdem/2011
 * JFo hopes someone else in the team will do something
<czajkowski> jcastro: if you know of folks doing stuff you can ask them to update the wiki going to send a mail to a list now
 * JFo practises slacking :-)
<czajkowski> jcastro: thank you
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> czajkowski: did mvo or any of "the usual suspects" chime in?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> at least not that I know of
<czajkowski> some tweet love would be great folks please :D http://identi.ca/notice/61599926  or http://twitter.com/#!/czajkowski/status/22752295355686913  Thank you
<paultag> czajkowski: done and done
<czajkowski> paultag: thanks
<paultag> np
<jcastro> likewise
<paultag> howdy jcastro
<czajkowski> a weekend of Beer, Chocolate, and waffles and nerds :D
<paultag> jcastro: how's life in the pits^w^w MI?
<jcastro> cold
<doctormo> Thanks jcastro re deviantArt,
<czajkowski> pretty sure I sound like a walrus with these hiccups
<jono> how do I make myself the op of a chan
<jono> I own it
<jono> tsimpson, any idea? :-)
<jono> I assume so :-)
<tsimpson> jono: /msg ChanServ op #channel_name
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-06
<doctormo> jono_: You need to askubuntu ;-) or is it askfreenode?
 * nhandler prefers ask /msg chanserv help ;)
<nigelb> duanedesign: Hey, if you want a slot at user days, might want to pick a topic soon :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/CourseSuggestions
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Good Morning.
<dholbach> can somebody please sticky-fy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10322419 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10322422 ?
<jono_> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hey jono_!
<jono_> ok bed for me
<jono_> night!
<kim0> Morning
<dholbach> hey kim0
<nigelb>  Morning kim0 :)
<czajkowski> My talk for FOSDEM got accepted :D
<randa> congrats czajkowski
<czajkowski> randa: oh good morning to you ! welcome back
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski
<randa> :)
<czajkowski> randa: I sent in a special request yesterday for cds I know it's not you any more, but who can I follow up wiht ?
<randa> i can still do it for you..
<randa> czajkowski: ^^
<czajkowski> randa: ohh you rock :D
<greg-g> is it just me, or has there been a lot of discussion lately about FOSS community management/building wrt businesses
<akgraner> greg-g nope it is not just you - it's a big topic of discussion
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<jcastro> any idea what's up with the ARB?
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> no idea
<doctormo> Morning both
<nigelb> Morning doctormo
<doctormo> greg-g: I was playing with the idea of getting one of those hot community management jobs... then I realised how busy jono gets and thought better of it.
<jcastro> I would rather kill myself than deal with that
<nigelb> doctormo: Hey, did you think of user days and if you want to do something?
<jcastro> ok, suicide might be a little strong
<jcastro> maybe just eyeballing my own eyeballs out with rusted spoons
<nigelb> jcastro: btw, you want to take a session at user day?  ;)
<jcastro> link?
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/CourseSuggestions
<nigelb> pick whatever you think a new user should know :)
<jcastro> give me some time to think
<nigelb> sure :)
<nigelb> oh, I should talk to sil!
<nigelb> with that, I opened my 90th window
<greg-g> doctormo: dependson the community's needs, of course. Ubuntu is just a dang needy community ;)
<doctormo> nigelb: What do you want teaching? Graphics/wacom, bug reporting, something to do with midi or sound, or perhaps setting up printers or scanners?
<jcastro> maybe I could represent the couch potato community
<doctormo> greg-g: Worse than the creative commons community?
<nigelb> doctormo: user oriented, don't kill them ;)
<doctormo> jcastro: Have you ever been a wife to a couch potato? You'd be running in and out with drinks and chips all day.
<jcastro> or beer and pizza
<doctormo> nigelb: Making graphics in inkscape it is, fun skillz and all that jazz.
<greg-g> doctormo: hmmm, well, the CC community is a ton different than Ubuntu's. TONS less governance structure to worry about.
<nigelb> doctormo: but would 1 hour of IRC be enough for that?
<doctormo> greg-g: did you see my free culture poster? was meaning to get your feedback.
<jcastro> I take pride in never reading our governance. *shifty eyes*
<greg-g> I *think*, link?
<doctormo> jcastro: I thought our governance was JFDI?
<greg-g> jcastro: bad boy
<jcastro> doctormo: INDEED IT IS.
<doctormo> greg-g: We're on revision 11 of the text... http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/material/poster/free-culture-poster
<doctormo> nigelb: I think 1 hour will be enough to cover an introduction.
<doctormo> nigelb: What I might need is some sort of visual display... which is the problem with IRC.
<nigelb> ahhh :|
<greg-g> doctormo: I have some comments I'll give later tonight, cool?
<doctormo> greg-g: sure thing.
<greg-g> awesome :)
<nigelb> doctormo: shall I put you down for inkscape?
<doctormo> nigelb: yes please
<nigelb> doctormo: any specific timeyou want?
<doctormo> nop
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/CourseSuggestions --> updated
<nigelb> ok, any suggestions for instrucctors?
<nigelb> and/or topics
<popey> nigelb: tried asking Daviey about cloud stuff?
<nigelb> popey: No.  But would cloud stuff be interesting to new users?
<nigelb> s/new//
 * Daviey unlurks
<nigelb> OMG, Daviey !
<Daviey> OMG, nigelb !
<popey> people probably have heard of it and wonder what it can do for them?
<popey> OMG OMG!
<Daviey> popey, are you signing me up for more work?
<nigelb> Daviey: Want to a session at the user days coming up? :)
<popey> Yes.
<Daviey> popey, Grr! :P
<popey> :D
<Daviey> nigelb, date?
<popey> if I'm doing one, you can :)
<nigelb> Daviey: 29th weekend
<Daviey> heh
<popey> mine is titled "How to get other people to do your work"
<popey> :)
<nigelb> sil begged off, but I got someone on his team
<Daviey> hah
<nigelb> if he were there
<nigelb> it would be like british taking over user days :p
<Daviey> nigelb, I will provisionally say yes :)
<popey> hmm, i wonder if a "what not to do to your brand new Ubuntu install"
<popey> ..might be interesting
<popey> a crash course in how not to break your system
<nigelb> popey: It would.  Or "things that popey does on Ubuntu" including the webcam trick and others you've pulled off.
<nigelb> Daviey: great thanks, I'll add your name up
<nigelb> Daviey: preferably utc friendly time?
<Daviey> nigelb, yes - i assume you can suffle them nearer the time if needed?
<nigelb> Daviey: yep
<Daviey> groovy
<popey> remind me when it is again?
<popey> oh, you said
<popey> 29th
<nigelb> popey: 29th weekend.
<popey> this month?
<nigelb> yes
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<popey> wiki page?
 * dholbach hugs you
 * popey tickles dholbach 
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
<Pendulum> dholbach: have a good rest of your day!
<nigelb> popey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/CourseSuggestions
<dholbach> Pendulum, you too
<popey> ta
<popey> bah, stupid wiki
<popey> i keep getting 500 errors when subscribing to pages
<nigelb> #blame AlanBell
<nigelb> or rather #poke
<AlanBell> bug 661173
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661173 in ubuntu-website "wiki is slow for full text searching (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661173
<AlanBell> yay, invalid
<nigelb> popey: topic to think about --> secruity in linux
<popey> nigelb: not my bag
<nigelb> or
<nigelb> 'misconceptions about security in linux'
<popey> I am not a security nut
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> popey: top 20 things that could go wrong and how to get out of it :D
<Pendulum> nigelb: 20 is a lot of things to cover in an hour. Makes more sense to do the top 10 or 5
<nigelb> Pendulum: true true.
<nigelb> Pendulum: but its popey :p He can do 50 even :D :D
 * nigelb tickles popey
<popey> hah
<nigelb> Even 10 applications that I love and you'll love too would be good
<nigelb> http://notalwaysright.com/attempting-mouse-to-mouse-resuscitation/9433
<nigelb> jcastro: ^^
<AlanBell> popey: doing pretty much anything on the wiki right now gives me an error 500, anyone else seeing this?
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> I had to refresh a few times
<popey> yup
<jcastro> test
<AlanBell> didn't work
<jcastro> how do I change it so it works?
<jcastro> :)
<AlanBell> just reboot it and try again
<nigelb> jcastro: oooh, I got an intersting topic for you.  Maybe.
<nigelb> Unity.
<jcastro> oh dude for sure
<jcastro> put me down with DBO (Jason Smith)
<jcastro> and we'll sort something
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> jcastro: do you have a link to dbo's wiki page?
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/~jassmith is all he has afaik
<nigelb> yeah, I used that one
<jcastro> can someone mention me in the irc channel please? I am testing something, thanks!
<nigelb> jcastro:
<jcastro> awesome, thanks!
<jcastro> jono: are you planning on ustreaming next week?
<jcastro> jono: if we have the BW, we should do a ustream with the unity folks at your normal show time, that would be sweet
<jono> jcastro, I am going to try
<jono> that could be awesome
<jcastro> yes, for one reason I think
<jcastro> you have a schedule and a set audience already
<jcastro> which would mean more participation
<czajkowski> hmm
<jcastro> jono: also, in case you missed it, neil was out sick today so they're going to cancel the drop this week
<jcastro> jono: there will be plenty of things next week for them to upload anyway, heh
<jono> jcastro, ok
<jcastro> jono: this gives you plenty of time to USE BANSHEE all day long
 * jcastro does the happy dance
 * czajkowski wonders what does jcastro is on and can she please have a double dose 
<jcastro> caffeine
<sense> Hurray! I received a conditional offer from Cambridge today. :P But the requirements are ouch hard. I'll be even less online until May, I'm afraid.
<czajkowski> sense: congratulations
<sense> czajkowski: Thanks! The trip to East-Anglia through the mist, cold weather and flight and train delays served a purpose. :)
<czajkowski> oh I hear ya!
<sense> I hope to be able to attend some Ubuntu UK events in the future, my exam results permitting. :)
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> IF it comes down to it: why would you chose inkscape over illustrator if money were no object ?
<JanC> sense: will you be at FOSDEM?
<czajkowski> JanC: my talk got accepted for FOSDEM :) I'm still in shock!
<sense> czajkowski: grats! :)
<JanC> yeah, I saw
<pleia2> congrats czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> now I just need to get over my nerves
<sense> JanC: I don't think I have the funds and the time and the permission (of school) to attend a conference in Brussels, I'm afraid.
<sense> I will make some noise in our LoCo.
<czajkowski> JanC: I plugged the wiki last night, hope you don't mind
<JanC> sense: it's during the weekend, and I can offer you a place to sleep if needed
<czajkowski> the french are sending some folks over to help and merchandise to sell as well
<JanC> czajkowski: I was planning to send a mail this week, will add some stuff in a reply to your mails probably
<sense> JanC: Tempting, tempting! I need a way to move the Ubuntu banner that will arrive tomorrow at my place South, and we shouldn't let the French speaking people overtake the conference! :P
<JanC> hehe
<sense> JanC: Thank you for your offer, I'll consider it.
<JanC> lots of dutch-speaking people around at the conference though
<sense> czajkowski: You are aware that you will be heading to a country that after 207 days still doesn't have a new government? ;)
<sense> A bit worse than the 2-3 days the Brits panicked about.
<czajkowski> I am on the most disorganised conf call known to man
<JanC> sense: I'm not sure it's even a record time for Belgium...  ;)
<sense> JanC: We held the world record for cabinet formation until Iraq broke it last year. That's who we are competing against!
<JanC> sense: in any case, you can sleep at my uncle & aunt's place (where I also sleep) if you come to FOSDEM, and you might be able to find somebody to travel with too if you ask around...  ;)
<sense> ok, thank you
<JanC> lots of dutch FLOSS people who come to Brussels after all
<JanC> including peopel from Ubuntu, Debian, GNOME, KDE, Samba, ...
<sense> I really ought to show my face there.
<czajkowski> couchsuring posted as well re fosdem
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2628441518/integrating-with-web-apps
<jcastro> yeah! Aq for the win!
<pleia2> kim0: I was just sent this link by one of my loco members who was interested in the content, youtube link missing? http://www.ubuntu.com/content/ahmed-kamal-cloud-lamp-stack-60-seconds
<pleia2> I gave her the proper youtube link to get her on her way, but it's probably worth noting that people are going to that page and the content is missing
<ScottL> sorry about the facebook jono, i'm part of the 0.01% that doesn't actually use facebook everyday
<jono> ScottL, no worries, pal!
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-07
<kim0> pleia2: hey :) I didn't know about that page .. is that some aggregator ?
<kim0> pleia2: this youtube is an iframe (which seems to be the new preferred way) it seems it got stripped somehow
<pleia2> I don't know what it is :) but it shows up in google searches pretty highly
<kim0> pleia2: ok I just switched back to normal youtube embed .. guess it should show in a few mins .. Thanks for the heads up :)
<pleia2> sure thing
<nhandler> kim0: Looking through the results of a google search for 'site:http://www.ubuntu.com/content/', it looks like that is a mirror of Canonical Voices (or at least shows the same posts)
<doctormo> greg-g: you might have to explain 1) to me some more.
<greg-g> ahh, k... lemme read again what I said :)
<greg-g> doctormo: the header of the second section where it explains CC licenses
<greg-g> A) The Commons, 2) The Creative Commons, 3) Free and Open Source
<greg-g> change 2) to "Free Culture"
<greg-g> is my suggestion
<doctormo> greg-g: I think I understand what your saying, having Creative Commons be a company is really complicating the ability to spread the ideas.
<greg-g> well, Free Culture is a pretty well recognized and agreed upon phrase to refer to what you're tlaking about, really.
<greg-g> and, as I said, is more closely related, semanticly, with Free/Open Source Software
<greg-g> semantically* (ignore my ignorance on spelling right now, head cold)
<doctormo> greg-g: Now I have to come up with a new title for the poster
<greg-g> Free Culture doesn't work?
<greg-g> why's that?
<doctormo> greg-g: Free Culture can not both include Free and Open Source and exclude it.
<doctormo> As a title of the whole thing I had it include FOSS and basic Commons. Now I have to think again.
<greg-g> oh, I see
<greg-g> hmmm
<greg-g> doctormo: 2 ideas. 1) how about just the subtitle as the title? So, the title being "Sharing Ideas Freely"
<greg-g> or 2) Leaving the "The Creative Commons" (but changing that first sentence of that section)
<greg-g> (and keeping the current Free Culture title)
<doctormo> greg-g: Would I get hunted down by mad dogs for using the trademark like that?
<doctormo> greg-g: got any more examples of solid creative commons using projects?
<greg-g> doctormo: I think you'll be fine :)
<greg-g> and, lets see. You want music/movies?
<nigelb> Morning.
<greg-g> Nine Inch Nails, of course. Or Blender Foundation with it's movies
<greg-g> flickr
<doctormo> I'm not sure how solid Blender is with it's CC, flickr is about as CC as deviantArt I thought.
<doctormo> I wonder if there are any educational projects, making course materials etc
<greg-g> oh, MIT OCW
<greg-g> Probably expand OCW to OpenCourseWare for clearness sake
<JanC> “Dive Into Python 3” is a CC-BY-SA book
<greg-g> good one, a lot of O'reilly books are now, right?
<greg-g> also, PLoS (Public Library of Science, a publisher of Open Access and CC-licensed scientific journals)
<greg-g> (CC:BY, actually, which is awesome)
<nigelb> OCW is awesome.
<greg-g> gotta put in a plug for a project I worked/work on: Open.Michigan, open.umich.edu  Sorry, couldn't help it :)
<doctormo> OK I've updated the creative commons part, the title font and the foss text. Could you review rev 12 for me?
<doctormo> http://imagebin.org/131406
<greg-g> doctormo: capitalize the W in OpenCourseWare :)
<greg-g> doctormo: also, that first sentence isn't reading clearly to me
<doctormo> which first?
<greg-g> the first of the CC section, sorry :)
<doctormo> It's almost word for word the paragraph you gave me.
<greg-g> almost
<greg-g> there's an extra which
<greg-g> and the creators don't give the license to anyone
<doctormo> The only problem with your replacement, was that it doesn't flow well in the box.
<greg-g> ah, well, if you stay with your wording, change the first which to "that"
<doctormo> that's what I get for pasting without taking out the crlfs
<greg-g> :)
<doctormo> ok we have an exact match
<doctormo> greg-g: Now the ultimate test, if I printed one out and sent it to you, would you have the courage to post it up in your library?
<greg-g> definitely
<doctormo> The aim here was to produce something that could say a lot, in a short space, without being boring.
<greg-g> I think you did a good job, doctormo
<nigelb> jcastro: around?
<jono> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/01/07/making-ubuntu-more-personal/
<nigelb> deep post :)
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi> morning all
<nigelb> Morning dholbach , jussi
<nigelb> jussi: is the leg better?
<jussi> nigelb: no.
<dholbach> hi nigelb
 * nigelb hugs jussi 
<jussi> nigelb: still hurts like **** but its getting there.
<nigelb> jussi: I had an ankle strain from the accident.  I know how it feels.
<czajkowski> Aloha
<jcastro> buenas mornings
<dholbach> hola jcastro
<jcastro> ok, so the social network soundtrack is pretty awesome
<czajkowski> not usually a lover of this kinda music http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ0sW7KOFhU  however today it's helping dealing with my inbox from hell
<duanedesign_> hello all. HOpe the new year is treating everyone well.
<jcastro> hi duanedesign_
<duanedesign_> hello mr castro.
<nigelb> hey jcastro, duanedesign_
<nigelb> jcastro: thanks for reply :)
<duanedesign_> mr nigel hello
<jcastro> nigelb: which one, "I have no clue ask jono?" :)
<nigelb> jcastro: that one :p
<nigelb> jcastro: Will you be coming?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> I know some people are going from Canonical, I am not sure who though
<nigelb> jcastro: any of the folks the community might know/
<jcastro> not sure, I would think so
<nigelb> hrm
<nigelb> I missed uds very badly.
<duanedesign_> what are we talking about?
<nigelb> should've been there.
<duanedesign_> we missed you nigelb
<nigelb> duanedesign_: Ubuntu developer day in Bangalore.
<duanedesign_> aha
<nigelb> duanedesign_: I missed you all too.
<duanedesign_> i'd love to go to india
<nigelb> jcastro: would you have time for a PM?
<jcastro> give me a few hours
<jcastro> I need to undig myself out of a hole
<nigelb> jcastro: hah, sort of similar here.
 * czajkowski offers jcastro a JCB digger
<akgraner> woo hoo had to share - can't help it - the main part of the house is in and they are setting the roof now - woo hoo !!!  Happy Freakin' Dance Time - just had to share
<akgraner> ps - missed y'all!  More later :-)
<czajkowski> wow that was quick
<czajkowski> then I remember yer build houses on timber frames
<czajkowski> akgraner: nice!
<akgraner> it seemed slow to me - but the reality is  - it's guick..
<akgraner> I chose a modular that was a demo model - so we didn't have to wait for them to build all the pieces, they were already to go...
<akgraner> just had to wait on insurance, and the weather to line up
<czajkowski> akgraner: fantastic news, congrats
<popey> yay akgraner !
<popey> nice one
<akgraner> thanks popey !  I have this box I need to send your house - it might make there by spring :-/
<akgraner> anywho..I won't distract you all any more... have a super-fantabulas day - weekend etc... - thanks y'all ! <insert a million silly grins here)  gotta go do some work now..but like Frosty, I'll be back again some day!
<czajkowski> akgraner: toodles
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all on monday - have a great WE!
<nigelb> good night dholbach
<czajkowski> dholbach: toodles
 * popey thinks having "toodles" on hilight was unwise when I share so many channels with czajkowski 
<czajkowski> oops
<czajkowski> sorry
<popey> not your fault
<nigelb> popey: hey
<popey> hullo nigelb
<popey> hows tricks?
<nigelb> popey: not bad
<nigelb> popey: I managed to get somone for the security talk :D
<nigelb> popey: Now I'm trying to figure out, how to get you in it
<nigelb> :D
<nigelb> popey: it = user days
<jcastro> jono: camera reminder
<jono> jcastro cheers
<jcastro> rally checklist
<jcastro> laptop - check
<jcastro> camera - check
<jcastro> flying v - dang, won't fit in luggage
<nigelb> flying WHAT?
<popey> nigelb: i already said yes, and offered a couple of talks
<nigelb> popey: oh.
<nigelb> popey: What do you want me to put you down for?
<popey> I'll have a think and edit the wiki later
<popey> remind me if i dont
<nigelb> sure, will
<nigelb> will do
 * czajkowski reminds popey about other stuff 
<popey> I'm in this evening, feel free :)
 * czajkowski sends popey to the bold corner 
<JFo> the <b></b> corner
 * JFo doesn't remember his html... 
<JFo> not positive that is bold :-)
<JFo> <-not in possesion of clue today
<czajkowski> JFo: careful or you'll follow him mister
 * czajkowski is dealing with twats in hotels today who don't seem to want the work 
<nigelb> JFo: that is bold or <strong></strong> ;)
<JFo> meh ;-)
<JFo> html is such an outdated language :-P
<nigelb> JFo: html5 rocks
<JFo> sez you ;)
<JanC> <b/> != <strong/>
<nigelb> JanC: no.  But it does give the same effect most of the time
<JFo> please continue to read my statements with the normal level of sarcasm from me
<nigelb> JFo: Of course
<JFo> :-D
<nigelb> JFo: btw, did I ask you about the kernel session for uud?
<JanC> depends on the designer's preferences really
<JanC> it could be ALLCAPS or blinking red on yellow or whatever  ;)
<nigelb> yeah,but default is generally bold
<czajkowski> nigelb: you did you've asked most in here most days now
<nigelb> czajkowski: I've spoken to far too many people in the past few days.
<nigelb> czajkowski: some agree, some busy.
<czajkowski> nigelb: see now why I said, use email rather than irc :) better way to track it
<nigelb> czajkowski: now that makes sense :)
<czajkowski> indeed, every day every channel I have it
<czajkowski> from you
<nigelb> oh no.
<nigelb> czajkowski: Also, we emailed everyone.
<nigelb> czajkowski: No one responded.  So I had to do a little chat up and convince people.
<nigelb> That's what it boils down to *every* time.
<czajkowski> mayeb there is little interest..
<czajkowski> or the same people are having to do it
<sense> good evening
<jcastro> hiya sense
<jcastro> how's things?
<sense> hi jcastro
<sense> jcastro: Busy, I'm already preparing for my next test week, and since I got an offer from Cambridge, I need to work really hard to pass the conditions.
<jcastro> that's really great dude
<jcastro> will you be moving if you pass?
<sense> I'm exited about it. :)
<sense> I will be moving to Cambridge if I pass, otherwise probably Amsterdam, Python was invented there. ;)
<sense> jcastro: How're you doing?
<Pendulum> sense: good luck :)
<jcastro> good good
<jcastro> sense: got evan from chromium talking to DBO about some unity integration, getting the window widgets and whatnot sorted
<sense> Pendulum: thx
<jcastro> I kind of stumbled into it so if they sort it it will make my day
<sense> jcastro: That's good news!
<sense> Everything's becoming more and more integrated now.
<jcastro> sense: I dunno if you saw but someone from the SWT team was in #ayatana asking about it for Eclipse
<jcastro> that would be another nice win as well.
<sense> yeah, if we could that in, that would be awesome
<jcastro> and cando's got quicklists almost ready for the trash can
<jcastro> which for some reason I've really missed
<sense> Yeah, I heard about that. People are doing nice work on the Unity bitesize bugs.
<jcastro> http://i.imgur.com/VWydT.jpg
<sense> jono: Are you aware of the Bug Squad's mentorship efforts? We've been trying for a while now to set up a working mentor system, but it has been very hard. At the last UDS we even moved away from 1-1 relations, because it had proven to be not sustainable. We have a lack of active and motived mentors, and a lack of students that stay active and motivated.
<sense> jcastro:  Lol. That is so cruel. :D
<sense> But a wise parenting effort!
<sense> jono: Mentoring takes a lot of time and energy, and a lot of people would rather contribute a collected one our per week of helping people on IRC, than having to spend a lot of time mentoring students who might leave the project shortly anyway. It reminds me of what you said about contributing two hours per week consistently, or only two full days without sleep in a row.
<sense> Councils and such help us to make up for that by consolidating all those separate small contributions into one collective pool.
<jono> sense, I agree, and as I said in the post, I know mentoring is tough, but I do think we could build more of an environment around mentoring
<sense> Maybe make people more aware they are part of a P2P mentoring process. :)
<sense> Because that is basically what we are: a P2P community, everyone contributing his or her little or big part.
<sense> Although you are definitely right on the importance of 1-to-1 relations. By making it more personal, people will be more inclined to stay.
<pleia2> the beginners team has had a sucessful mentoring program for a long time too, and one of this cycle's blueprints for ubuntu women is working with BT and other teams' mentoring programs to expand our own
<czajkowski> whooo locoteams have started to receive their banners and gifts from canonical :D
<sense> czajkowski: yeah, they're wonderful, but a bit smelly.
<sense> :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: my issues wth the BT and mentors is some of the mentors that are there are not really suitable, one person has been refused membership at least 3 times now. He doesnt actually do anything.. or know a lot tbh
<czajkowski> sense: just glad folks can use them now.
<pleia2> czajkowski: yes, it's one of the many challenges of a mentoring program
<czajkowski> pleia2: nods
<sense> czajkowski: Now we can replace our old Ubuntu banner and other brown stuff.
<czajkowski> sense: how did ye gets yers if yer unapproved?
<czajkowski> hmmm
<sense> czajkowski: Was there a decision?
<sense> czajkowski: I didn't hear anything yet.
<czajkowski> well you said you have them
<czajkowski> so I'm wondering
<czajkowski> on the bug 5/6 of us have voted
<ubot2> czajkowski: Bug 5 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/5 is private
<sense> czajkowski: When will we/I get a response?
<sense> Was I supposed to be subscribed to that bug report or not? Because I think I am not.
<czajkowski> it's a private bug for the LC let me go poke folks
<JanC> not sure why it's private...?
<JanC> as voting during a meeting is public too...
<sense> true
<czajkowski> JanC: as LC bugs we've created them so we can work on things easier than on mail and track them
<czajkowski> so we create a bug and then work off that
<sense> JanC: Do you have the tablecloth and banner for FOSDEM?
<JanC> I got 2 packages from UPS today, yes  ☺
<sense> good
<JanC> actually, they pushed it through the mail slot in my front door--fortunately it wasn't something that could get hurt easily...   :P
<sense> awww
<jcastro> jono: I'm closing up shop soon, I'll see you on Sunday!
<jono> jcastro, see you on Sunday, pal!
<jono> jcastro, quick q
<jcastro> sure sure
<jono> do you know if you can write Banshee extensions in Python?
<jcastro> I don't think so, I think they have this python-like thing called Boo
<jono> write
 * jcastro investigates
<JanC> using IronPython should work too I guess?
<jono> I imagine so
<jcastro> man, not alot of info on this
<jcastro> jono: what kind of extension are you interested in btw?
<jcastro> they have an entire quickly-like workflow for extensions, but it's for c#
<nigelb> duanedesign: around?
<jono> jcastro, I basically want to make a Severed Fifth extension
 * jcastro nods
<jono> see http://www.severedfifth.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=141
<jono> I think it could be awesome if inside Banshee
<jcastro> yeah, integrated like the store is, but for an artist, like those dedicated apps they have on phones
<jcastro> I'll ask around
<jono> jcastro, exactly
<JanC> I hope not every band will make a Banshee-extension...   ;)
<jcastro> JanC: only the good ones
<jono> JanC, I think it is unlikely
<jono> and I think it would be cool to have it shippable on Ubuntu
<jcastro> it would be cool if you could just go to the website, click on a link, and have an extension
<czajkowski> heh
<jcastro> with the albums right there available to you
<jono> I am either going to do a Banshee app or dedicated Quickly app
<jono> jcastro, totally
<jono> the cool thing is that I could ship the music with the app :-)
<jcastro> and then, drag and drop it to your friend in empathy and have it load right into their banshee
<jcastro> that is totally doable
<jcastro> "jorge would like to share Severed Fifth with you"
<JanC> well, the U1MS has a way to link to songs, even if it didn't work last time I checked...  ;)
<jono> I might hack something and propose it for inclusion in the software center
<jono> I got much of the way through a Shot Of Jaq app
<jono> I think I might use that code
<sense> Band-specific plugins are things that would be perfect for the Software Center, to populate it with things people might find interesting.
<sense> good appstore material
<jcastro> jono: this would be good brainstorm material for sunday, let me think about it
<jono> sense, exactly
<jono> jcastro, sure
<jono> I might hack on something on the plane
<JanC> the problem is, do we want people to accumulate 50 band-plugins and then write blogs that Banshee takes 15 minutes to start?  ;)
<jcastro> jono: on a related note
<jcastro> you remember that network sync thing you guys did for your one app?
<jcastro> I forgot what it did, something juvenille. :p
<jono> yeah
<jono> lolocopter
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> so, my extension idea is ... that + a shared queue over avahi = sprint jukebox
<jcastro> everyone just throws the music they want in the queue, and you have like a shared experience
<jono> sounds cool :-)
<jcastro> I need to get this lottery thing out of the way so I can pay someone to make all these ideas
<AlanBell> a shared music experience with jono . . . what could possibly go wrong?
<AlanBell> :)
<jcastro> AlanBell: well, you'd have to hardcode in blacklisting his music, but there's plenty of precendence for that
<jono> AlanBell, haha
<jcastro> libbacon - death metal blacklister, for those applications with impeccable musical taste
<czajkowski> I am convienced U1 music store objects to my music taste I have issues iwth downloads lately, but the folks over in ubuntuone usually resolve it for me.
<JanC> I am waiting for them to fix several issues so that I can actually use it...  ;)
<sense> good night
<doctormo> JanC: are these issues with natty?
<JanC> the main issue I reported was that Mastercard payments are not possible even if they are listed, so more of a server-side issue
<JanC> and if I understood correctly, it's actually a 7digital-issue
<doctormo> jcastro: what's the reputation cap on ask?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-08
<jcastro> doctormo: 200
<doctormo> tah, had a good day jcastro?
<doctormo> Weeks over.
<jcastro> ya just watching tv
<jcastro> good grey's anatomy this week
<doctormo> Ah cool, you get live streaming tv?
<jcastro> tivo
<nhandler> jcastro: I meant to ask you, do you think the very beginning of the Dexter theme sounds a bit like the noise Ubuntu plays (or played) when it loads the login screen?
<duanedesign__> 'lo all
<evilvish> duanedesign__: hey.. ;)
<evilvish> duanedesign__: " <leoquant> that was/is  a great howto "pgp and sign ther COC" ,via the screencast team, duanedesign. It shows the potential of the use of new media instead of wiki documentation"
<evilvish> :)
<duanedesign__> :) hello evilvish
<duanedesign__> evilvish: thanks for posting that. i have been afk  (for the most part) the last few days
<duanedesign__> maybe I can reqruit leoquant for the screencast team :)
<evilvish> cool!
<ricotz> hello everyone, i recently joined ubuntu-members and was curious about the @ubuntu.com email address, the wiki said it might work after 2days, but now it is been 4days and doesnt seem to work yet, is there a known problem about it and should i just wait a bit longer?
<AlanBell> should work straight away
<AlanBell> it will forward to the email set up on your launchpad profile
<AlanBell> then again, it isn't working
<nigelb> hehe
<ricotz> AlanBell, hi, tried it some times or the last days, so there might be a problem, i quess
<ricotz> s/or/over
<AlanBell> Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
<ricotz> yes, that is the error
<evilvish> ricotz: hi.. what is your lp id?  i had trouble activating mine, had to eventually change my lp id.
<ricotz> it is "ricotz"
<evilvish> hmm, not the same issue i guess. mine had a problem since it had dots in it.
<evilvish> ricotz: usually it mentions 2days, but since it is a cron job if we have missed the sync it might take 4days too
<evilvish> that was what i'v heard^ , mostly 4days is time folks are asked to wait. else we can file an rt ticket..
<ricotz> evilvish, ok, no problem, i will wait some days more, thanks
<evilvish> np.. :)
<evilvish> ricotz: there is also #canonical-sysadmin , they usually handle such issues, but they will be available mostly only during weekdays
<ricotz> evilvish, thanks, i this problem persists i will try it there ;)
<evilvish> ricotz: btw, nice work on all the ppa's , mostly i end up having to use some ppa of yours :)
<evilvish> ppas*
<ricotz> evilvish, nice, may i ask which you use?
<evilvish> ricotz: i'v used -shell , inkscape … most of the bleeding edge stuff.
<ricotz> ok, have fun with it :)
<AlanBell> pleia2: what happened with the IRC Council nominations?
<nhandler> lol AlanBell, I literally just sent her a reminder about them :) We held off a bit due to the holidays
<nhandler> AlanBell: The election is just about ready to start
<AlanBell> okies, I just lost track of where it is at
<jcastro> doctormo: nice job on that guy's "mom computer" question. In the future when you see those encourage the person to split them up into seperate questions, otherwise the answers become less maintainable, searchable, etc. in the future.
<jcastro> doctormo: since it's answered and he seems happy we can just leave it
<doctormo> jcastro: Maybe we can change the title to something useful.
<jcastro> well, it got answered so I was just going to leave it
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-09
<jcastro> doctormo: 7 votes away from the rep cap!
<doctormo> jcastro: The day is new now, but I did get 2 silver badges.
<jcastro> ah right, of course
<doctormo> So the rep cap is 300?
<jcastro> 200
<doctormo> I earned 260 yesterday, does that mean 60 isn't counted?
<jcastro> correct
<jcastro> but each day you hit the cap counts towards a badge
<jcastro> there's a gold one at 50 days hitting the cap
<doctormo> jcastro: 50 days in a row?
<jcastro> no, 50 ever
<jcastro> in a row would be impossible!
<jcastro> doctormo: here's the page: http://askubuntu.com/reputation
<doctormo> Hard certainly. I did get my 30 days in a row visiting badge.
<jcastro> # of points, question #, and points earned
<jcastro> if the points are in [10] brackets like that it means they're over the cap and don't count
<jcastro> and the exceeded # at the bottom is how many days you've ever gone over
<jcastro> I have 5
<jcastro> when you hit 50 you get Epic (silver), and then Legendary (Gold) is at 150
<jcastro> they will take years!
<doctormo> I have 2 over from up votes and 3 ever.
<doctormo> looks like the cap is 245
<jcastro> the cap is 200
<jcastro> though, accepted answers and bounty are immune to the limit
<doctormo> Or is the cap 200 on up votes?
<doctormo> Ah
<jcastro> 200 points
<doctormo> that explains 245, that's 3 answers and 200 points.
<jcastro> http://stackexchange.com/leagues/31/week/askubuntu
<jcastro> 2nd place for the week!
<doctormo> Stefano has done an awesome job this week.
<pleia2> AlanBell: sorry for the delay with the IRCC poll, it turned into something more complicated than anticipated when we fully realized the implications of launchpad removing polls for our restaffing elsewhere
<pleia2> so first we had to work through getting the LP polls back, now we're waiting on Mark to set up the CIVS poll for IRCC since they haven't finished putting in a solution for that yet
<AlanBell> thats fine pleia2, just checking I hadn't missed anything!
<sense> good afternoon
<evilvish> sense: hey... you are using your sense@u.c id or qense@u.c ?
<sense> evilvish: sense@u.c, qense@u.c does not exist anymore.
<evilvish> cool.. :)
<sense> What're you going to do? :)
<evilvish> sense: hehe, nah.. i had sent you mail earlier and was wondering if i had sent to the right addy.. ;)
<sense> ah
<sense> I've been a bit busy and am still a bit busy for the next two weeks, maybe that explains.
<evilvish> np..
<doctormo> nigelb: Do you know who does the language work on the loco directory?
<cjohnston> what type of language work
<doctormo> cjohnston: The, enabeling the support, was it you? I'm trying to get how to pot file is generated.
<cjohnston> we generage it using the django manage script
<cjohnston> We have decided to only generate it on review commits.
<doctormo> cjohnston: what is the sjango manage script?
<cjohnston> manage.py
<doctormo> cjohnston: Yes, but which command?
<cjohnston> update-translations iirc
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-02
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<cjohnston> mornin
<dpm> hey cjohnston :)
<cjohnston> :-)
<dpm> happy new year!
<cjohnston> same to you
<cjohnston> Up a whole lot earlier than I wanted to be :-(
<AlanBell> http://alanbell.libertus.co.uk:8000/uds-q/meeting/1/testmeeting/
<AlanBell> if someone could have a look at that it would be rather smashing
 * jussi prods AlanBell
<AlanBell> nearly there I think
<jussi> :)
 * AlanBell ponders a heretical thought
<AlanBell> I was just about to rip out the chat thing in the etherpad, because we use IRC for the UDS rooms with mixed success
<AlanBell> and it occurred to me that we might contemplate considering the possibility of putting the pad pages with chat on the projectors instead of IRC
<jussi> but you want to move away from irc ?
<cjohnston> AlanBell: -2
<jussi> AlanBell: not a good idea.
<AlanBell> it possibly isn't a good idea
<cjohnston> AlanBell: how about make it inherit the  fact that your logged into summit
<jussi> Does the chat have moderation capabilities? (easily?) does it have exposure?  work on mobile?
<AlanBell> but one of the main frustrations for remote users is that nobody pays any attention to the IRC
<popey> Also nice to have the pad and the chat in the same place
<jussi> AlanBell: Ill tell you what to do, embed the freenode webchat into the page ;)
<AlanBell> I am going to add moderation (ban a launchpad ID)
<cjohnston> AlanBell: i think they would pay less attention when its on pad page
<cjohnston> its way too small
<jussi> thats also a problem.
<cjohnston> has to be minimized and max'ed
<AlanBell> you can resize it and I can change that anyway
<jussi> AlanBell: or have the page monitor the irc channel and alert when the nick is highlighted
<cjohnston> but if you make it bigger its going to take up the space of the pad
<AlanBell> that is just a matter of finding a happy compromise
<cjohnston> I'm -1 on the idea
<AlanBell> chat works on android (and presumably iphone) the pad itself is readonly because mobile browsers don't do contenteditable mostly
<AlanBell> I don't know if I am +1 or -1 on the idea, but I have spent a lot of time doing remote participation for UDS, I love IRC in general but the room based system doesn't feel like it is unimproveable
<AlanBell> cjohnston: I don't think it is feasible to inherit the fact you are already logged into launchpad because the pad server can't read a cookie belonging to the summit server
<popey> they could probably improve the irc experience by simply moving the irc projector so it is next to the pad projector
<cjohnston> AlanBell: the pad is on the same server as summit
<popey> that way your head is facing the same way
<AlanBell> popey: there *isn't* a pad projector
<popey> technically there is
<AlanBell> there is an IRC projector and a floating VGA cable
<popey> the one people use in the room
<popey> in most rooms that gets used for pad projection
<cjohnston> AlanBell: not all sessions use the cable for etherpad.. some use it for demo's and such. what would you do for chat then?
<czajkowski> popey: aye I suggested that in the feedback or movin the fish bowl a bit wider to see the screens
<AlanBell> cjohnston: ok, if we moved it into the summit realm it might be possible to do something
<popey> whilst not every session uses the cable for etherpad, the vast majority of sessions have people _looking_ at the non-irc display
<popey> which means that they are _not_ looking at the irc one
<cjohnston> i agree.
<popey> for the vast majority of the time
<AlanBell> popey: indeed
<czajkowski> yup
<popey> put them next to eachother and you very quickly fix that
<AlanBell> cjohnston: so what I am thinking is an optimised display that shows the pad for the current session, with chat (possibly styled differently in terms of size, translucency, more like libnotify)
<AlanBell> and that goes on the fixed display, and the floating VGA is just floating for demos etc
<AlanBell> the pad and chat about the session *stay together* so people can leave notes in the chat before the session and after the session you can refer to the chat about the session
<cjohnston> AlanBell: if you lose etherpad then you lose chat
<AlanBell> I can't now easily go from say http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/meeting/19599/servercloud-p-php54 to the chatter that happened in the IRC channel about that session
<cjohnston> if you wanted to do that with a regular irc window that may work
 * cjohnston has g2g
<AlanBell> I am not too worried about losing etherpad, I think this will be stable, I will be doing load testing with a few thousand connections (not with launchpad accounts)
<AlanBell> an IRC<->pad chat gateway would be feasible
<doctormon> AlanBell: Considering the way the pad works, why not ditch irc altogether and move to the pad? It has a chat facility as well as being logged in the right place, attached to the discussed data and insitue.
<AlanBell> doctormon: that is exactly what is being considered
<doctormon> I see, I do have a gold medal in pointing out the obvious.
<AlanBell> it should be an olympic event
<doctormon> So is anything else going on community wise other than uds/summit?
<jussi> doctormon: Im getting stressed out by the waiting... :/
<AlanBell> jussi: star jumps ;)
<doctormon> jussi: What are you waiting for?
<jussi> doctormon: same thing as you got not so long ago ;)
<jussi> due date is 6th Jan.
<doctormon> jussi: Wonderful!
<doctormon> jussi: Violet was just sick all over the place, she really got into New Year celibrations ;-)
<doctormon> I think you've gone further term than we did. We were 2 weeks early.
<jussi> :)
<AlanBell> pad chat popups are mor libnotifyish now
<jussi> doctormon: yeah, we are a bit on from that. I just hope it comes soon!
<mhall119> good morning and happy new year
<dpm> hey mhall119, happy new year :)
 * nigelb waves from the beachside
<AlanBell> hi nigelb
<nigelb> Hey AlanBell!
<AlanBell> http://alanbell.libertus.co.uk:9001/chat/testpad experimental and rather rough chat only interface
<AlanBell> http://alanbell.libertus.co.uk:9001/p/testpad is the corresponding page including the editor
<AlanBell> greg-g: hi
<AlanBell> yeah, I don't have username switching on the chat only pad
<AlanBell> and that padname doesn't need launchpad login
<greg-g> AlanBell: ah, I just see links and click on them, no worries :)
<AlanBell> thats fine :)
<AlanBell> it was a good test, I had only used it after already logging in to launchpad
<greg-g> ah, then you're welcome ;)
<AlanBell> I have an idea of some awesomeness relating to a mobile chat-only interface
<cprofitt> afternoon all
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-03
<jono_> hey
<jono> hey all
<jono> sorry the constant rejoins
<jono> been setting up my machine
<mhall119> jono: welcome back
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> do you start on the team tomorrow or next week?
<mhall119> tomorrow
<mhall119> should probably get some sleep ahead of then
<jono> mhall119, awesome, I thought it was tomorrow
<jono> lets get on a call when I am online
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> jono: I'm off to sleep, excited about starting tomorrow
<mhall119> talk to you then
<jono> mhall119, sounds great, let the fun begin! :-)
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> good mornind everyone
<czajkowski> dpm: welcome back
<dpm> hey czajkowski, happy new year :)
<czajkowski> dpm: the same to you, hope you had a great christmas
<dpm> yeah, had a good one except for the first 3 days when I was ill. But the rest was great :)
<dpm> how was yours?
<czajkowski> it was good thanks, just recovering from a cold now
<dpm> ouch
<dpm> feliz año ara :)
<ara> hey! feliz año dpm, all :)
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<mhall119> morning
<mhall119> ok, google+'s "view ripples" is kind of cool
<cjohnston> mornin
<mhall119> balloons: dpm: good morning
<mhall119> cjohnston: good morning
<dpm> hey morning mhall119
<dpm> and everyone else for whom it's morning :)
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> do you start today?
<mhall119> yes i do
<jcastro> man dude
<jcastro> singlet
<jcastro> that is exactly what we needed
<mhall119> no Manual entry for dude
<jcastro> I knew you were the man for the job!
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, davidcalle has started testing it for me
<jcastro> everything about this is awesome
<cjohnston> jcastro: do you have fixes to any of: https://bugs.launchpad.net/uds-project
<jcastro> I didn't even know that was a page
<cjohnston> its kinda new
<jcastro> ok so two things here
<jcastro> 1) mhall is the new UDS guy, I'm not, (woo!)
<jcastro> and 2) We have a community web team added to uds.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> you should be able to see an edit link on each page?
<cjohnston> 1) mhall119 doesn't know the date sponsorship closes
<cjohnston> 2) same with sponsorship prospectus
<jcastro> ah
<cjohnston> pretty much all of them
<jcastro> we need to ask bacon
<cjohnston> so you *may* know that stuff.. so i asked you ;-)
<jcastro> it's fine to ask!
<cjohnston> mhall119:  has made it 1.75 hours into his new job "don't ask me ask mhall119!" lol
<mhall119> lol
<jcastro> heh
 * mhall119 defaults to "consult the bacon!"
<cjohnston> we werent sure if any of this stuff was communicated around without his involvement
<jcastro> well, he basically picks those 2 dates himself
<jcastro> I like the idea of putting it in bug reports though instead
<cjohnston> gotcha
<jcastro> just CC him on the bugs
<jcastro> and ask him for the dates
<jcastro> that way we have a nice workflow
<jcastro> I mean, you're going to have to mail him anyway
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> thats fine
<jcastro> might as well do it via a bug like the rest of the distro works
<mhall119> jcastro: uds-project is for content on uds.ubuntu.com or summit.ubuntu.com, so that summit project is strictly for the code
<jcastro> that works for me!
 * cjohnston reads between the lines.. "that works for me because UDS isn't mine!"
<cjohnston> ;-)
<mhall119> in that case, it works for me!
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro> well, one of the nice things about moving a project around is setting the next person up correctly
<jcastro> instead of "well at some point jono picks 2 dates and then lets us know."
 * mhall119 feels setup
<jcastro> how it should be is "Oh it's T minus 15 weeks, these 4 things needs to happen."
<jcastro> (this is why I put everything in trello)
<mhall119> jcastro: speaking of trello, am I added to your boards?
<jcastro> I can check now
<jcastro> since I am doing my "getting crushed by email" dance and making todo's out of them
<jcastro> I'll just add you to all the ubuntu org ones
<mhall119> speaking of todo's, did you see Allison's Tody project?
<cjohnston> im still trying to find a todo that fits into the way i work
<jcastro> I've tried them all
<mhall119> cjohnston: did you see tody?  It's nice and simple
<mhall119> I think it has good potential
<czajkowski> I use tomboy notes
<czajkowski> make a list cross em off
<popey> me too
<cjohnston> I did.. but i need something on my phone too
<czajkowski> do them month by month
<mhall119> czajkowski: me too, which are okay but not really meant for todos
<jcastro> mhall119: the one that's called "community team" is the one I use for my day to day stuff
<czajkowski> mhall119: they;'re a note :) to do lists should be notes
<mhall119> cjohnston: supposedly it's data files can sync with a phone app
<jcastro> mhall119: basically if you want to assign me something shove a card in there and assign it to me
<czajkowski> <--------- off to get lost in london
<cjohnston> cause i add more than just stuff around here, so it makes sense that i have access on the phone
<jcastro> So far out of all the note things I've used I hate trello the least
<jcastro> mostly because it's easy to team share
<cjohnston> I do like that jcastro, I want an android app for it tho
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I just use the browser on the tablet as my "status screen" off to the side.
 * cjohnston goes to make a card for jcastro to buy cjohnston a tablet
<jcastro> in hindsight it wasn't a good purchase
<jcastro> even at 299 or whatever I got it for
<cjohnston> the one yo got or a tablem?
<cjohnston> tablet
<jcastro> the tablet
<jcastro> I got an asus transformer
<jcastro> (not the new prime)
<mhall119> czajkowski: have fun
<jcastro> cjohnston: since I happen to be looking at the trello
<jcastro> what's the TLDR on the summit sprint?
<cjohnston> there isnt one
<mhall119> jcastro: with jono's approval, I'm going to get together with cjohnston one or two days next week for a mini-sprint
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> so I can consider my todo on that one to be finished then?
<cjohnston> we still need a full sprint tho to make the changes that are outlined in that bp
<cjohnston> the minisprint will be strictly what linaro wants for lcq1.12
<mhall119> yeah, the mini-sprint is just to get it ready for linaro
<mhall119> ^^ what he said
<jcastro> cjohnston: I went seatrekking
<jcastro> over break
<jcastro> it's like that helmet and you walk on the bottom of the ocean
<mhall119> fun
<cjohnston> i saw
<cjohnston> how was it
<jcastro> I wish I was closer to you guys, I would so learn to dive
<jcastro> it was ok, just makes you want to learn to dive for real
 * mhall119 doesn't know how to dive
<jcastro> snuba was full, that's originally what I wanted to do
<cjohnston> if you get certified, ill drive down there
<cjohnston> thats where all the good diving is
<mhall119> jcastro: who's running UDW?
<jcastro> usually daniel
<mhall119> ok
<cprofitt> I got stung by a Jelly Fish on the second day of my dive lessons
<cprofitt> that ended the dive lessons... my Uncle did not want anything bad to happen while I was in his care
<AlanBell> mhall119: jcastro: see my mad idea about leaving etherpad chat turned on for summit integration? http://alanbell.libertus.co.uk:9001/p/udspad
<jcastro> ooh, I like that login integration
<jcastro> I can't find the chat
<mhall119> jcastro: bottomr right?
<daker> hey guys, what will you choose btw Xubuntu & Lubuntu ?
<popey> Neither. Unity ☺
<popey> </official_company_line>
<mhall119> daker: what's the use case?
<daker> personal use
<mhall119> daker: Lubuntu uses less resources, Xubuntu has better integration and polish
<mhall119> so depending on which attribute is more important to you
<daker> i want less resources
<mhall119> then use Lubuntu
<mhall119> cjohnston: http://alanbell.libertus.co.uk:9001/p/udspad
<mhall119> AlanBell: you rock
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha everyone
<jono> mhall119, welcome! :-)
<cjohnston> jono: http://alanbell.libertus.co.uk:9001/p/udspad
<cjohnston> please join
<mhall119> thanks jono
<jono> cjohnston, I am in
<jono> cjohnston, what is this?
<cjohnston> jono: AlanBell's proposal to use for uds instead of using irc
<AlanBell> jono: so the background to this is I was doing a bit of work to etherpad lite as part of a planned upgrade to pad.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> I was about to rip out the chat facility because we use IRC, but had the crazy thought that maybe we could actually use it
<AlanBell> we are evaluating the crazyness of that idea
<jono> AlanBell, wow, that is cool
<jono> thanks for working on this
 * mhall119 thinks it's just crazy enough to work
<AlanBell> there are pros and cons, it does have some advantages, and it does seem improveable
<popey> I do like the idea of people having their eyes pointing in the direction of both the subject of the UDS session _and_ the chat window.
<cjohnston> popey: the chat window isnt going to be displayed on the projector
<mhall119> might not be, nothing is decided yet
<mhall119> but the notification at the very least should be displayed on the projector
<mhall119> jcastro: you broke trello!
<jcastro> mhall119: looks like someone has a case of the mondays
<jcastro> popey: yeah I agree, I like the chat always visible
<jcastro> chat column on the right, bottom pane with the next set of sessions, all in one window
<jcastro> that frees up an entire projector for other things, instead of chat on one, notes on the other.
<popey> well initially I was suggesting the irc projector should just point next to the other one
<popey> because people have a tendancy to look at the non-irc projector
<mhall119> personally I never used the projector to read IRC, it wasn't comfortable
<mhall119> it was more to tell me that someone *was* talking, so I know to check my laptop
<mhall119> so for me, just having the popup notifications will serve the same purpose
<popey> quite a number of people don't bring laptops into sessions
<jcastro> jono: I can go anytime today btw.
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jono> will do it in a bit
<mhall119> popey: how many of them were keeping up with IRC on the projector?
<popey> i have no data for that
<popey> mhall119: welcome btw
<mhall119> popey: welcome?
<popey> mhall119: didnt you start today?
<mhall119> on jono's team, yeah
<popey> \o/
<doctormon> popey: I agree with you, I didn't tend to like reading the projector.
<doctormon> *for irc
<czajkowski> who knew if you wanted to start a fire it is impossible. No ligher or matches in the apt and I wanted to light candles to get rod of the smelly cheese
<popey> \o/ smelly cheese
<czajkowski> yuck and we have a ton of it from NYE
<czajkowski> also manual tin openers are a pain , have had to stab 2 tins open
<czajkowski> made yummy brown stew :)
<czajkowski> rubbing eyes after chopping onions is not wise
<mhall119> rubbing eyes after chopping chili pepers is even less wise
<czajkowski> indeed
<jcastro> <--- lunching be back in 45!
<popey> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/o19jg/canonical_to_have_showing_at_ces_announcing/
<popey> haha
<mhall119> but nothing from OMG yet?
 * mhall119 is disappointed
<AlanBell> with exclusive concept designs
<AlanBell> wonder if it will be this? http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/unitytelly/pages/launcher.png
<jcastro> heh
<popey> hehe
<popey> if it doesn't then a crime has occured
<popey> mhall119: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/canonical-to-reveal-ubuntu-concept-design-at-ces-2012/
<mhall119> ah, there it is, thanks popey
<popey> wouldn't want you to miss out ☺
<jcastro> mhall119: hey
<jcastro> at some point this week
<mhall119> jcastro: 'sup?
<jcastro> we should talk about how to collect all this lens work
<jcastro> too many spread over too many PPAs
<mhall119> jcastro: yes, get davidcalle in too
<jcastro> we should work as a whole to deliver as many to these in 12.04 as popular
<jcastro> wow, nice sentence castro
<mhall119> we definitely need some kind of focus or target
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> drinking with lunch were you?
<jcastro> ah I see
<jcastro> he has a scopes PPA
<jcastro> basically we need to figure out how to ppa->repo
<mhall119> the onehundredscopes, yes
<jcastro> heh, luckily all the cool ones are in one place.
<mhall119> jcastro: that'll depend on whether we want to target Universe or Main
<jcastro> I would put all the non default ones in universe
<jcastro> it doesn't really matter to the end user where they live actually, USC shows them all
<mhall119> true, and people writing lenses shouldn't mind apt-get installing singlet from universe
<doctormon> Did anyone want a launchpad lens?
<popey> that would be neat
<doctormon> Projects and bugs, searching, not sure what else is needed.
<jono> doctormon, hey
<jono> I approved https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-ux-participation so it appears on my team's burndown, so I will be pestering you for work items to be completed :-)
<jcastro> mhall119: keep this handy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#lenses
<jcastro> mhall119: mpt is working on how to present the lenses in USC
<doctormon> jono: that's great.
<doctormon> Now mpt will be happy too.
<jono> doctormon, could you please ensure that items for [ubuntu-design] and [communitycouncil] are assigned to specific people?
<jono> doctormon, I have just removed it from approval until those items are finalized, then I will approve it
<jono> just ping me when they are assigned
<mhall119> doctormon: a launchpad lens would be great
<mhall119> jcastro: cool
<doctormon> jono: Everything's assigned, the blueprint wasn't updated; now it is.
<jono> thanks doctormon
<jono> doctormon, approved now
<jono> thanks :-)
<doctormon> Thanks jono.
<doctormon> mhall119: The lens is basically written, but it's _slow_. Snail in swamp slow.
<mhall119> doctormon: because oh lp?
<doctormon> ;-)
<mhall119> some of my LTP stuff was slow too
<jcastro> the askubuntu lens had the same problem
<jcastro> so they took the offline data dump
<jcastro> and made it a package
<jcastro> so that most of the queries stay local
<mhall119> it helped a little when I limited what it would check until the user entered more than 3 characters in the search
<jcastro> it's quite clever
<doctormon> That's clever indeed.
<jcastro> I suspect we'd need a caching best-practice thing for lenses
<doctormon> Do you know if they used xapian for that?
<jcastro> not just for performance, but if I'm on a plane
<jcastro> and paying, I don't want my lens to be network busy
<doctormon> Actually I don';t know, do lenses have a active state switch?
<jcastro> lp:askubuntu-lens
<jcastro> not sure if they used xapian
<jcastro> the bummer we ran into
<jcastro> is that google used to have an API for this
<jcastro> that was _fast_
<jcastro> the first version of the AU lens did this
<jcastro> but then google switched to a pay model for app authors to use their API like that
<jcastro> so Aq and I looked at some options
<doctormon> How much money was it?
<jcastro> all the major search engines charge
<jcastro> it was like, free per key until 20k requests
<mhall119> 20k requests per ....?
<doctormon> And then bulk amounts? Hmm, if the experience was worth it, it would be something to tie into UbuntuOne.
<jcastro> per API key
<jcastro> already looked into that
<jcastro> it got expensive REAL quick
<mhall119> oh, so not even per key per month?
<jcastro> aq even looked at if it was possible to do like ubuntu does with the firefox search
<jcastro> where we can refer, maybe make some microcents
<jcastro> but no go there
<jcastro> Bing was also expensive
<mhall119> I can see it not, Google Search Lens
<jcastro> DDG didn't provide an API like that
<doctormon> Hmm, set up our own indexer?
<mhall119> one category for results, another category for ads
<AlanBell> how should lenses ask for login credentials?
<doctormon> I admit indexing the entire internet might not seem like a lot of sense. But if we want things like ubuntone, we have a limited scope.
<mhall119> AlanBell: there isn't anything special about a lens in that regard, it'd be like any other app
<doctormon> AlanBell: I consider my services off-line until their authenticated.
<mhall119> AlanBell: but I did hear that the ayatana team was talking about a way to commonly handle authentication and credentials for lenses, so you might ask what them what the plan is
<doctormon> they're
<AlanBell> mhall119: yeah, I kind of want something common and integrated
<doctormon> mhall119: I hope they're thinking more widely than that, there is a real need for a global desktop authentication system.
<jcastro> doctormon: that's what they did: http://askubuntu.quickmediasolutions.com/
<AlanBell> so the lens would in it's own window ask for username and password and have a way to hold that for the session
<mhall119> doctormon: I agree, unfortunately after talking to Gnome devs about gnome-online-accounts, that doesn't seem like an option for it
<jcastro> wrote their own indexer since the built in site API was kind of slow and not as good as google
<jcastro> so the lens actually pings this and then they search the site, then apply some search algo's on the results, then return it to the lens
<mhall119> AlanBell: it would be nicer if the lens could store credentials in ~/.config/ somewhere instead
<jcastro> stefano's PHD is in search so he was like doing this for his research
<doctormon> mhall119: The last thing you do is talk to gnome devs, first try wishing on a star. Global (and non-gnome) services are alien to them.
<AlanBell> mhall119: sure, but first they have to be obtained from the user somehow
<mhall119> doctormon: maybe, but it's "gnome-online-accounts", it sounds like it was made exactly for this
<AlanBell> doing a popup box in front of a lens seems bad (and would probably go behind the lens)
<doctormon> AlanBell: What kind of authentication do you need?
<mhall119> AlanBell: yeah, you might have your lens only return a single result item that, when clicked, pulls up the auth dialog
<jcastro> yeah so long story short, forget about taking slow web APIs and piping them through google instead.
<AlanBell> doctormon: username and password to log into vtiger or openERP
<doctormon> AlanBell: basic http credentials?
<AlanBell> basic http, yes
<mhall119> AlanBell: like, return a "Log In" result item if you don't have credentials, regardless of their search
<doctormon> Thanks jcastro, must have been a lot of leg work to find out it was impossible.
<jcastro> it's not impossible, just expensive
<jcastro> it's a real reflection of the lack of competition in search I'm afraid
<doctormon> jcastro: Same thing surely?
<AlanBell> mhall119: that is a good ugly hack of a workaround!
<mhall119> doctormon: depends on how rick you are ;)
<mhall119> rich
<jcastro> the thing is, search engines don't want applications to integrate them, they want you to use their site so you can see ads.
<doctormon> mhall119: Things aren't expensive if you can afford them ;-)
<mhall119> I own expensive things
<doctormon> How very humble of you.
<mhall119> :)
<jcastro> it's one API per app, that means you'd have to pay for everyone
<jcastro> if it was like "oh you get 20k requests per user and then we'll bill the user" then that would be easy
<mhall119> jcastro: and you can't get an OAuth token or something from the user's account to use?
<jcastro> not afaict
<mhall119> too bad
<jcastro> this information is 6 months old
<jcastro> mhall119: also
<jcastro> mhall119: might be a good idea to summarize all of david's work in one post for planet
<jcastro> so much good stuff, but it's all on G+
<jcastro> needs to be pushed out to the greater ubuntu community
<jcastro> it's just too awesome
<AlanBell> I based my openERP lens on the porn lens
<mhall119> jono: you need one of these: http://ubuntuone.com/6qo0YoSWxnZIKmj8LnpyQv
<AlanBell> it helped me make sure that I read every single line to ensure I had no leftover bits from the source lens
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> jcastro: agreed, is he on planet?
<AlanBell> for a while it was possible to filter customers and invoices by gender and preference
<jcastro> mhall119: not sure
<AlanBell> mhall119: I have the fadein/pause/fadeout effect on for the notifications now
<mhall119> AlanBell: I like that better, thanks
<jcastro> jono: yo yo
<greg-g> czajkowski: I hate to bother you again about this, but "14:35 [Freenode] >>> Cannot join #ubuntu-lococouncil without an Invite"
<mhall119> greg-g: can you /msg chanserv invite #ubuntu-lococouncil ?
<greg-g> mhall119: oh, weird, I didn't know about that
<greg-g> I can invite myself? that seems odd ;)
<greg-g> czajkowski: nevermind
<mhall119> greg-g: not everybody can invite themselves
<mhall119> but as part of the loco-council, you should be able to invite yourself
<greg-g> weird that I have to invite myself, oh well, added that to my autosend commands in irssi
<czajkowski> odd also as you have the same flags as others
<huats> czajkowski: question regarding the twinning process
<huats> :)
<huats> do you want me to contact direcly the team we propose tohelp ?
<huats> oh and happy new year my dear, with lots of good things, health and munster win's (execpt vs Toulouse of course)
<mhall119> of course
<jono> mhall119, sorry, give me a few mins
<jono> wrapping something
<mhall119> jono: no problem
<jono> mhall119, let's roll, G+ work for you?
<mhall119> yup
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<jono> first team meeting with mhall119 :-)
<bkerensa> :( How do you explain to a Librarian what FOSS and Ubuntu are? :) Somehow I can't convince this librarian I'm corresponding with that Ubuntu is free and not owned by a company
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Wikipedia articles dont seem to be helping :P
<maco> bkerensa: recommend some Lawrence Lessig?
<bkerensa> heh
<maco> or make parallels to a coop?
<maco> or fall back on the foss-as-hippie-commune thing :P
 * bkerensa is just trying to get a room at a library so people in rural part of our state can have a Ubuntu meet but this guy seems to think Ubuntu is a product produced by a corporation :P
<popey> it is
<maco> "it's a computer club"
<bkerensa> imho your not very good librarian if you cant do some research or click on the wikipedia articles I sent :D
<popey> Ubuntu is lots of things, and 'a product made by a company' is certainly one of them
<popey> along with many other definitions
<maco> is the librarian familiar with LUGs?
<bkerensa> maco: I don't think he happens to be familiar with anything in the realm of technology
<bkerensa> :(
<czajkowski> bkerensa: I prefer the explaination of it being produced by a corporation rather than a hippie
 * maco puts a flower in czajkowski's hair
<czajkowski> it'll fall out, hair is too thick :)
<bkerensa> czajkowski: If it is produced by a corporation then our LoCo is not going to be able to use a Library that or we have to pony up some nice cash
<bkerensa> sponsored by perhaps
<popey> the development is sponsored by canonical
<czajkowski> bkerensa: but it is, and if you try adn hide the fact...
<bkerensa> I think producing and sponsoring something is two different things... Not trying to hide facts...
<popey> I'd just go with the 'I'm one of a number of people who contribute in our spare time, for free'
<bkerensa> Microsoft produces Windows
<bkerensa> Canonical sponsors Ubuntu
<popey> 'so we have no money to hire rooms'
<bkerensa> lol
<popey> do they charge for rooms then?
<czajkowski> JanC: ping
<balloons> from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu "It remains a key tenet of the Ubuntu Project that Ubuntu is a shared work between Canonical, other companies, and the thousands of volunteers who bring their expertise to bear on making it a world-class platform for the whole world to use."
<jono> mhall119, http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2599048417/unity-bitesize-bug-report-for-4-january
<bkerensa> popey: Yes they do..
<bkerensa> balloons: A very good definition
<popey> bkerensa: do they have categories of groups that can use the rooms for free?
<bkerensa> popey: Community Groups and Non-Profits
<balloons> bkerensa: I would open with that and see what happens.. I know my old LUG met at the library
<bkerensa> popey: However if we are promoting or advocating something that is commercial or "produced" by a corporation they have to treat us as a business
<popey> fine line that
<maco> bkerensa: would a group to provide free tech support and information to the community of people who use $foo   = a community group?
<bkerensa> balloons: Correct that is how I explained it because that is the closer definition
<jono> mhall119, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/unity-bitesize-bug-status-for-22-march/
<bkerensa> maco: surely
<balloons> bkerensa: even with the idea of sponsership, you yourself are not connected to canonical in anyway -- this would be no different than a group of moms who love their minivans getting together and talking about them
<balloons> in other words, you have nothing to sell.. you won't be making any money for a company
<cprofitt> hello all
<bkerensa> balloons: Correct. Sponsorship is not a problem however the idea of Ubuntu being something that is sold by Canonical is a problem but clearly Ubuntu is free.
<balloons> lol.. well canonical doesn't seell ubuntu -- it's free :-) they do offer support and other services however :-)
<bkerensa> correct :)
<balloons> i wish you luck however it turns out
<cprofitt> bkerensa: I ran in to a similar issue with my library
<cprofitt> They had an Apple User Group already meeting there... and I just tole them the Ubuntu group was the same as that
<cprofitt> a group of people unaffiliated with the corporate overlords
<bkerensa> heh
<cprofitt> the librarian arrived at the conclusion because a dot com meant commercial
<bkerensa> :D
<maco> ubuntulinux.org ;)
<cprofitt> exactly
<maco> tell them ubuntu has a .org too, but since many people aren't used to things other than .com, the .com is just to make it easier for those people
<bkerensa> Well to be fair about it Ubuntu relies on people who contribute because they love the project and FOSS just as much as they rely on Canonical
<cprofitt> this is a great page to send folks too -- http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/why-is-it-free
<cprofitt> at times it is very difficult to educate people who have preconceived notions
<bkerensa> +1
<cprofitt> teachers, librarians and politicians appear to have the highest density in that state of being
<cprofitt> hey, quick question...
<cprofitt> what would you folks think of using a Wiki to docment technical details of a server infrastructure (private wiki)?
<czajkowski> we do that for our college server computer soc
<czajkowski> it did get a bit messed up with new admins wrecking it till they got a slap on the wrist and permissions were set for people
<balloons> documenting is a good first step :-) We use google docs
<bkerensa> cprofitt: Sounds like a good idea
<MrChrisDruif> What idea?
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha btw
<cprofitt> I got told today that using a wiki was a bad way to document such things... and was asked to take all the stuff I put on the wiki and convert them to word documents... send them to two people... so they can print them out.
 * cprofitt faceplams
<czajkowski> cprofitt: aye that's what we do as standard documents for the hospital set up
 * MrChrisDruif pads cprofitt on the back
<czajkowski> wiki is grand for college/students to learn
<cprofitt> czajkowski: do you print them out or store them in a document library?
<czajkowski> cprofitt: both. one would be attached to a machine, and the other in a folder for inspection for audits and also to be signed off on
<cprofitt> yeah... that makes sense for that use.
<cprofitt> we don't really audit any machines... a bit less stringent than a hospital
<cprofitt> we do have copies in our DR manuals too.
<cprofitt> DR = disaster recovery
<czajkowski> well even for the IT department they have to follow the same standard
<cprofitt> true... I can see it at a hospital for IT and others
<cprofitt> in a school district things are much more relaxed... we get audited every five years
<cprofitt> not that it should minimize our efforts...
<czajkowski> every 6 months
<czajkowski> and each lab got audited so basically you had some audit going on every 4-6 weeks
<czajkowski> keeps you on your toes and documentaion up to date
<cprofitt> very tight ship then -- that is good.
<cprofitt> I would like to see the wiki used as a living document and a hard copy made every 6 months or so (stored off-site)
<mhall119> jono: https://bugs.launchpad.net/uds-project
<cprofitt> it was just rough to hear that the 'wiki' did not work after putting up documents and maintaining them for six months
<cprofitt> the sad thing is that a person who doesn't use the wiki could not find information on it... the information was there, but they did not find it.
<cprofitt> but... enough of that... talking about it does not really help
<cprofitt> czajkowski: how is your writing gig going?
<czajkowski> oh I quit before xmas
<jono> jcastro, can we punt our call to tomorrow, I have some things I need to wrap up here and it will go past your EOD
<jono> if it is urgent I can make time though
<czajkowski> cprofitt: but if the person who doesnt use the wiki cant find the documentaion that's not a good sign
<cprofitt> ture.
<cprofitt> true... I mean... it could be just a training issue though vs. failure of the wiki'
<cprofitt> sorry for the delayed response there... youngest one needed me
<jcastro> jono: no worries I was tied up with clint on juju stuff until just now
<jcastro> jono: unless you consider my opinion on the latest metallica EP to be an emergency I can wait.
<jcastro> :)
<cprofitt> jcastro: any outside reading htat would be majoroly confused
<cprofitt> "tied up with clint on juju stuff..."
<cprofitt> how was your holiday jcastro ?
<jono> jcastro, np
<jcastro> cprofitt: good good
<jcastro> I miss it
<jcastro> yours, how's the elbow?
<cprofitt> jcastro: it is doing better -- still not back to full range of motion, but the lump is gone and I should get the range of motion back in a little bit
<cprofitt> the holidays were great -- every kid was uber excited with no disappointment this year
<cprofitt> which was awesome
<cprofitt> brb folks
<MrChrisDruif> Does anyone know what's the deal with this wiki-page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots It's only like to a few bots wiki-pages (E.g. DragonEyes because of CapitalizedWords). Should the few links be removed or (preferably) add links to all the bots? If this is the wrong channel to ask, please redirect me to the proper channel
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-04
<jono> hey balloons
<balloons> hey jono
<jono> balloons, mind if we put a call in the calendar for this week?
<jono> just a prep call for you starting next week
<balloons> not a problem, Friday would work best for me
<jono> perfect
<jono> any preferred time?
<balloons> not really.. but that does remind me. I need to confirm a ride from the airport with you :-)
<jono> balloons, that was one thing I wanted to discuss :-)
<jono> what time do you get in again?
<balloons> lol.. logisitics, logistics.. let me check. I sadly got to attend a funeral to ring in the new year so I was randomly out of town and afk last week
<balloons> looks like 12:15 pm I land
<jono> balloons, oh sorry to hear that
<balloons> thanks... it was my wife's grandfather.. funny guy, he'll be missed. But yes, prepping now for this trip
<jono> balloons, I get in at 2.15pm
<jono> balloons, so are you happy to sit around and drink a liter of Hungarian Coffee while you wait for me to arrive?
<balloons> alright, so that's 2 hours in the airport for me assuming on-time arrivals
<balloons> yea, I can hang out in the airport -- do they have a lounge we can get into?
<jono> balloons, unfortunately you haven't got your priority pass yet
<jono> but there are some cafes in arrivals if I remember
<jono> balloons, I will send you my itin so you can see my flight details
<balloons> ok, that sounds good jono -- thoughts on how to make sure the meetup goes as planned? we'll both have US phones sadly
<jono> balloons, can you send me a recent photo of youself
<jono> maybe you can wear a rose and stand under a clocktower
<jono> lol
<jono> balloons, I will wear an Ubuntu t-shirt when I arrive so you can see it is me - just look for a guy who looks like me with that t-shirt and we should be good
<balloons> lol.. we'll discuss and I'll send itinerary details to you as well so we can at least track planes.. I
<jono> balloons, cool
<balloons> I don't have a rose, but I do have a red backpack
<balloons> hehe
<jono> I was thinking that if you stand where passengers enter arrivals we should see each other
<balloons> well assuming I can get to your gate, i'll hang out there in the seats
<cjohnston> balloons: mhall119 will give you $5 if you have a rose for jono
<jono> cjohnston, LOL
<jono> balloons, the other option is that you make a glittery sign with my name on it
<jono> lol
<balloons> cjohnston: care to match? I've got a white and a red one left over from the funeral
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> they may be a bit dead by budapest, but ... zzz
<cjohnston> lol
<balloons> ohh glittery sign!
<balloons> definitely should do that
<jono> hah
<jono> balloons, call at 10am Pac on Fri ok for you?
<balloons> yep, let me slot you in
<jono> thanks balloons
<jono> balloons, could you mail me your number again
<balloons> sure can
<cjohnston> balloons: are you in FL?
<jono> balloons, dont' answer
<jono> you can't trust cjohnston
<balloons> your welcome to g+ hangout with me also.. got a nice new webcam (assuming you want to see my pearly whites)
<jono> balloons, let's do that
<jono> you can see my English teeth
<jono> like normal teeth, but English
<balloons> cjohnston: yes -- I believe we've even met
<cjohnston> wow.. gettin thrown under the bus by jono
<cjohnston> orly
<jono> cjohnston, lol
<cjohnston> hrm
<jono> you know I love you brother
<cjohnston> yup
<balloons> cjohnston: nervous? haha..
<cjohnston> balloons: I assume your the Nicholas Skaggs who is friends with Jono and Daniel
<cjohnston> where did we meet
<balloons> yes -- I'm also a friend of svwilliams
<balloons> which is how we have met, albeit briefly
<cjohnston> were you at UDS?
<balloons> if -- your the chris johnston I'm thinking of...
<cjohnston> for a couple hours or something
<balloons> yes
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> thats me
<balloons> I was sick that week sadly, but I was there
 * balloons says "this isn't the chris johnston your looking for" in my best obi-wan voice
<cjohnston> You up in the G'ville area?
<balloons> yes -- I was the other half of the crazy cat commuting team from gainesville
<cjohnston> Too bad
<MrChrisDruif> balloons; could you quit referring to cjohnston as chris johnston? I've got a highlight for chris ^_^
<cjohnston> chris
<cjohnston> chris
<cjohnston> chris
<cjohnston> chirs
<cjohnston> chirs
<jcastro> has anyone seen chris?
<cjohnston> ehh 3 out of 5 aint bad
<balloons> rofl rofl
<MrChrisDruif> cjohnston;
<MrChrisDruif> cjohnston;
<MrChrisDruif> cjohnston;
<MrChrisDruif> cjohnston;
<MrChrisDruif> cjohnston;
<MrChrisDruif> cjohnston;
<MrChrisDruif> cjohnston;
<MrChrisDruif> cjohnston;
<MrChrisDruif>  ;-)
<balloons> MrChrisDruif, I will try.. Can't say much about the rest of these guys :-)
 * cjohnston turns of phone
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks balloons =)
<mhall119> jono: he's still upset you didn't have a rose for him at UDS-P
<mhall119> bah, meant for cjohnston, not jono
<cjohnston> lol
<balloons> mhall119, jcastro speaking of flights, where are you guys flying out of?
<jcastro> I fly out of either FLL or PBI
<balloons> if I may ask... I had the choice of a orlando commute..
<mhall119> balloons: I'm not :(
<jcastro> I let the travel agent decide, whichever is cheapest
<balloons> jcastro, ahh.. you stay well south of me
<jcastro> balloons: what we can do in the future is when we're all going to the same place is to book through the guy at the same time
<mhall119> jcastro: +1
<mhall119> definitely for next UDS
<jcastro> like, if we fly Delta we'll always end up in atlanta first
<jcastro> etc.
<balloons> yes, I was thinking something along those lines
<cjohnston> jono: i think you need to come to Orlando for global jam.. mhall119 and balloons will be here..
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> when is the next global jam?
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1445/detail/
<mhall119> ah cool, thanks
<jono> cjohnston, not sure I will be able to make it out
<cjohnston> lol
<jono> but a sprint in FL is not out of the question
<jono> mhall119, I am just working on your 12.04 plan but I am not going to finish it today, will get it to you tomorrow
<cjohnston> we need to get jcastro to come up for global jam this year
<jono> we can then have a quick call to review
<mhall119> jono: no problem
<jono> mhall119, none of it should be much of a surprise
<jono> apart from the "Listen to Cannibal Corpse" item
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> :(
<maco> it took about 8 hours, but i finally remembered my gpg key
<maco> i mean gpg key passphrase
<mhall119> I was gonna say, remembering the whole key, that's pretty darn impressive
<jono> mhall119, it's ok, we can still be friends
<jono> just no pay raises for you, ever
<jono> lol
<cprofitt> nice maco
<mhall119> that's okay, the pay raises would barely cover the hearing aids anyway
<mhall119> jono: I have a 6 and 7 year old, I get all the banging, thrashing and screaming I can take already
<maco> also apparently you cant use a secret key when the public key's not in your keyring
<jono> mhall119, LOL
<maco> just syncing secring.gpg is not enough
<cjohnston> mhall119: we should send the kids to Cali during summer break for a few days of fun with Uncle Jono
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> my kids would have jono on the ceiling in a matter of minutes
<cprofitt> I would never do that to him or them
<jcastro> man dude cprofitt
<jcastro> trhat wifi article you linked to is awesome
<jcastro> I totally just moved my stuff to the right channel
<cprofitt> it is... I was impressed with the read... and the concept the guy had for identifying the neighbors stuff
<cjohnston> link
<cprofitt> http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-howto/31656-it-takes-a-neighborhood-to-fix-bad-wireless
<cprofitt> the site is pretty good to for NAS and Wireless reviews
<mhall119> cjohnston: +1
<balloons> cprofitt, ahh yes.. set your router to channel 8 and cause interfence on both channel 6 and 11 :-)
<jcastro> I don't like the idea of associating my essid to my address though
<jcastro> I would just tell the dude next to me "I'll take this one, you take that one."
<balloons> in the past I've always just scanned and tried to find the least congested channel.. as time goes on you inevitably have to rescan
<cprofitt> jcastro: I agree about the address part... though to be honest... it wouldn't be that hard to find out which house has which ssid
<jcastro> yeah I guess it depends wether you're in NYC or in a suburb
<cprofitt> yeah... in the city it would be a bit harder
<dpm> good morning everyone
<cjohnston> mornin dpm
<dpm> hey cjohnston :)
<mhall119> morning
<MrChrisDruif> afternoon
<alourie> hello
<jcastro> ~4 minutes jono?
<jono> jcastro, yup
<jono> jcastro, dpm, mhall119, balloons hangout invite sent
<dpm> hey, coming over...
<jono> balloons, don;t feel you need to join us
<jono> we are just hanging for a bit
<jono> mhall119, yoohoo!
<mhall119> coming
<jono> cheers
<mhall119> jono: what are your thoughts on an Upstream blog/planet/portal website?
<jono> mhall119, I don't think we need a portal
<jono> the upstream world is so big I think it would not be hugely beneficial to Ubuntu
<mhall119> ok, I'm thinking of where we can highlight work like david's other than personal blogs and facebook/g+
<MrChrisDruif> David's work?
<mhall119> davidcalle, onehundredscopes
<jono> mhall119, in my mind we want to highlight in the wider community
<jono> as opposed to a scoped (pun intended) planet
<jono> although, who knows, this may make sense in the future
<jono> I think our focus on this kind of outreach needs to be Planet, OMG, and our social media accounts
<mhall119> ok, david doesn't currently have a blog (talking to him about starting one)
<mhall119> and it doesn't look like he's an Ubuntu member yet either, so no planet access
<pangolin> Who does one contact if they want to make/sell a product using the Ubuntu logo?
<balloons> afternoon everyone - sorry I missed the hangout :-(
<mhall119> good afternoon balloons
<balloons> bit chilly here in fl -- got our first freeze(s) of the year
<balloons> well of the winter I should say
<pangolin> warn here in QC, -10C
<pangolin> warm*
<balloons> very nice! any snow yet?
<pangolin> a lot less than normal
<pangolin> but yeah we got an inch or two
<balloons> my wife has friends across canada all who were lamenting the lack of snow.. been a different winter
<pangolin> indeed
<pangolin> slow start usually means a big finish
<balloons> yep -- prepare for the late april ice storms
<jcastro> dpm: the AU lens should be in the queue now
<jcastro> he liked the process!
<jcastro> "well thanks for your help, now I'll keep my fingers crossed this goes through and start working on the next thing (:"
<dpm> jcastro, indeed it's there \o/ https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/arb/
<jcastro> <--- lunching, be back in 60
<mhall119> jcastro: dpm is there a reason lenses are going through myapps instead of revu?
<dpm> mhall119, they can go either way (revu -> universe, myapps -> extras). I just thought having some nice and popular software (and easily packageable) go through myapps and the ARB process should both encourage ARB members and give some more visibility to the ARB process
<dpm> at the moment, we do not have any free software in extras, and it'd be nice to have some
<mhall119> dpm: okay
<mhall119> what would be the difference between extras and Universe then?
<dpm> the idea of extras.ubuntu.com and the ARB process was to speed up and streamline the workflow of apps getting into the Software Centre. However, there have been some blockers in the process and it does not work as effectively as intended, but we're working on ways to improve it
<mhall119> is there any intent or process to move packages from extras into universe in subsequent releases?
<maco> mhall119: i thought the idea was to not do that and therefore have abandonware disappear like it should
<mhall119> maco: disappear out of universe, or out of extras?
<maco> extras doesnt carry forward to the next release, so the abandonware that's not intentionally moved to the next release goes away when the release is EOL'd
<jcastro> mhall119: I think of it this way, one is the debian way, one is the android way
<dpm> mhall119, there is no formal process, but sometimes the ARB sends app developers to either universe, backports or Debian.
<maco> universe automatically carries forward so abandonware lives on in our repos until someone makes an effort to remove it
<mhall119> maco: dpm: jcastro: understood, thanks for clarifying for me
<mhall119> makes much more sense now
<dpm> mhall119, any time. If I can help clarifying anything, feel free to ask!
<mhall119> dpm: how can an electron be both a wave and a partcle at the same time?
<pangolin> lol
<dpm> mhall119, 42?
<pangolin> I was going to ask if he would mind clarifying those onions I have chopped
<mhall119> ha
<maco> how is a raven like a writing desk?
<mhall119> specificity is important
<dpm> I'll perhaps have to reduce the scope of my offer of help :)
<bkerensa> :( I wasn't able to find one Ubuntu Women to mentor WOU students :(
<AlanBell> how have you described the opportunity?
<AlanBell> are you a lecturer at WOU?
<pleia2> bkerensa: you can sign up to our mailing list and post the request there too
<pleia2> unfortunately I think you'll find that most of us are already painfully over-committed
<bkerensa> :)
<AlanBell> same goes for any mentoring or volunteering thing, if you are looking for volunteers you have to describe in detail the level of commitment required and the return on investment of time
<czajkowski> bkerensa: I saw both mails just nothing there I could help with, plus for me UW is a group I can post to if I was attending a conf to meet up with
<AlanBell> and it will be of limited interest to people outside of the West Oregon area unless you describe why anyone who can't find Oregon on a map should be interested
<czajkowski> add in timezones as well
<bkerensa> AlanBell: I'm not a lecturer at WOU.... Initially WOU approached Ubuntu California and then they passed them to me ;) and as to the level of commitment it is all virtual and at most a hour or two per week discussing contributing to the Ubuntu Community. The professor has been a bit vague about details but thats because this is the first class focusing on contributing to Ubuntu in the State.
<bkerensa> czajkowski: I have people in Egypt volunteering to mentor and stay up at odd hours if need be :P
<bkerensa> I think Egypt and Portugal were the two out of country locations
<czajkowski> bkerensa: well that;s good you have volunteers so
<bkerensa> AlanBell: You can't find Oregon on a map? :)
<mhall119> its in Canada, right?
<AlanBell> bkerensa: it is in America somewhere, I can find America
<AlanBell> can you find Surrey?
<snap-l> Google Maps can. ;)
<mhall119> lol
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Of course I have a friend who is from there and his green card ended :D
<AlanBell> :)
<bkerensa> AlanBell: You ever hear of OSU OSL?
<bkerensa> :D
<AlanBell> nope
<snap-l> Anyone know where Detroit is? :)
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> 8 mile
<AlanBell> good film
<pangolin> I know where Detroit is but the CoC prevents me fromtellingyou.
<czajkowski> eminem land
<pangolin> wow, lack of spaces
<snap-l> I'm glad Eminem is now the ambassador for Detroit.
<bkerensa> AlanBell: http://osuosl.org/services/hosting/communities <--  in oregon
<snap-l> For the longest time, Bob Seger was it.
<bkerensa> Only thing I like from Detroit is that Pawn shop show
<bkerensa> :P
<snap-l> Also, having not seen 8-mile, I can assume it's as accurate for depicting Detroit as Crocodile Dundee is for depicting Australia. ;)
<snap-l> hah
<bkerensa> heh
<snap-l> iirc, most of that stuff is staged, at best.
<bkerensa> I thought Crocodile Dundee just depicted what happens with Aussies come to America? :)
<bkerensa> when*
<snap-l> Same difference. ;)
 * popey flinches
<AlanBell> bkerensa: maybe ask the professor to mail the list/come on IRC
<jcastro> jono: after today's team call there's nothing I really need to discuss, unless you'd like to have me do some things prepared before the rally
<jcastro> well, nothing work related.
<jcastro> We do need to discuss the new Metallica EP
<snap-l> the two songs left off of Death Magnetic?
<jcastro> 4
<bkerensa> jcastro: Have bitesize opps been updated?
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> bkerensa: which ones?
<snap-l> Because frankly from what I've heard, they tossed the weat out, and pucked through the chaff
<jcastro> meh, I like it
<snap-l> I mean for Death Magnetic
<jcastro> I know what you meant
<jcastro> heh
<snap-l> Those songs should have been on that album
<jcastro> one song, at least is good enough to be on the album instead of that Unforgiven thing
<snap-l> Christ yes.
<snap-l> I'm not sure how much coke you'd need to be to think Unforgiven was worthy of the album time
<jcastro> Hate Train has a nice middle rocking riff
<snap-l> But I think the unit will be called "Lars"
<snap-l> as in "it would take one Lars of Coke to think Unforgiven is a worthwhile song"
<jcastro> I like DM
<snap-l> I like Judas Kiss
<jcastro> if you hate it then put lulu on.
<jcastro> then you will think it's amazing
<snap-l> Oh HELL no
<snap-l> I've heard stories
<snap-l> seen blog posts
<jcastro> I heard the one on the radio
<jcastro> man, I literally wanted to kill myself
<snap-l> I don't need to hear what a trainwreck sounds like to know I don't want to be a part of it.
<bkerensa> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Bitesize/Opportunities <-- is that upto date?
<jcastro> oh dude
<jcastro> nice catch
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> it needs to be rerun on the source list.
<jcastro> mhall119: ^
<jcastro> mhall119: this is an area that we looked at but never had time to flesh out
<jcastro> might be worth thinking about again
<jcastro> snap-l: I like the beginning riff in judas kiss
<jcastro> snap-l: do you have "hate train" handy?
<jono> jcastro, sorry, I have been so slammed, let's talk tomorrow
<jcastro> jono: nod
<jcastro> jono: about work or metal?
 * jcastro snickers
<jono> lol
<jono> both
<snap-l> jcastro: I don't have it handy, but I'm at work so I don't have easy access to it.
<jcastro> snap-l: ping me when you get home, and then go to 4:20 in
 * snap-l is in an office now because Canonical doesn't love me. ;(
<snap-l> (sniff)
<jcastro> snap-l: it's ok, I love you
<snap-l> jcastro: I love you too, man
<jono> mhall119, can we have a quick call?
<mhall119> jono: Im out right now, will be soon
<jono> mhall119, tomorrow is fine, I mailed you
<jono> I have a call in a few mins
 * bkerensa wonders what Canonical has up its sleeve for CES :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: arms
<mhall119> what else wouldyou have up your sleeves?
<maco> whats a CES?
<mhall119> Consumer Electronics Show
<maco> ah
<maco> i got stuck on S. was guessing Symposium
<maco> also, while waiting for a build to finish... http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_BSVqZ_9k8cU/Se6jfKFHoCI/AAAAAAAAAFc/jeCePpLNGys/s1600-h/doncha.jpg *giggle*
<pleia2> maco: http://blog.canonical.com/2012/01/03/canonical-at-ces-las-vegas-10th-13th-january/
<maco> oh wait i can TOTALLY see a use for this on IRC! http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_BSVqZ_9k8cU/SMrlnFhwtMI/AAAAAAAAABc/ZQrgIp-xITQ/s1600-h/aveloc.jpg
<maco> they dont even make electronics though
<maco> *shrug*
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-05
<snap-l> maco: Stuff of nightmares: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_BSVqZ_9k8cU/Se6jfKFHoCI/AAAAAAAAAFc/jeCePpLNGys/s1600-h/doncha.jpg
<nigelb> maco: lol, where do you find these :-)
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> i broke gcalc
<bkerensa> :D
 * duanedesign waves  to nigelb 
<duanedesign> nigelb: wanted to wish you a happy and prosperous new year!
<nigelb> Hey duanedesign :)
<akgraner> Does anyone know if the Brainstorm code base is being actively maintained and if so by whom?
<akgraner> OH and HAPPY NEW YEAR everybody!
<mhall119> happy new year akgraner
<mhall119> I'm not sure if/who though
<akgraner> ok that's seems to be the answer I am getting - I have someone who wants to use it
<popey> stgraber is probably a good person to ask
<popey> not because he maintains it, but because I think he knows who does
<akgraner> popey, thank you!
<jcastro> akgraner: it was nicholas deschildre
<jcastro> but he's been gone a long time now
<akgraner> ok thanks
<popey> bbc used the code for a while
<popey> dunno if they still do
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/ideatorrent
<popey> not many updates
<jcastro> does dell still do their thing at all?
<popey> http://www.ideastorm.com/
<bkerensa> =o it would cost me close to $100 to get a Ubuntu hoodie with shipping
<bkerensa> jumping jigawatts
<czajkowski> bkerensa: now you know how folks feel when they want threadless or tshirt hell stuff shipped from usa :0
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> morning jcastro, dpm, balloons
<dpm> hey mhall119, good morning!
<jcastro> is dholbach back yet?
<bkerensa> czajkowski: :(
<czajkowski> though now I get stuff shiped to mate in canada a lot cheaper and she does package shippments to family or they are over there regualrly enough to get stuff
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Yeah... Well I'm not doing registered mail with canonical again.... Her Majesty got my package stuck at U.S. Customs for a week :D
<bkerensa> UPS has got to be the way going forward... I think I just need to get enough people to do a group purchase
<mhall119> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> YESSIR
<mhall119> got time for a quick hangout?  I want to test my new webcam
<czajkowski> bkerensa: aye before I've gotten landded with a large VAt bill when it landed in dublin from thinkgeek almost as much as the stuff I paid
<czajkowski> was not happy
<bkerensa> heh
<jcastro> mhall119: yeah, fire it up
<bkerensa> :D ThinkGeek sends me free stuff if I ask
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> at their expense
<mhall119> jcastro: invite sent
<czajkowski> bkerensa: see I dont feel sorry for you now about your hoodie :)
<bkerensa> czajkowski: It comes with strings attached.... I have to review it and usually its stuff I dont actually want and end up giving away to my neighbors kids
<jcastro> mhall119: one sec
<mhall119> problems?
<balloons> morning mhall1119
<JanC> bkerensa: you write reviews like "this is actually useless to me" and they *keep* sending stuff?  :P
<bkerensa> JanC: Nah... I write reviews that are favorable and they keep sending stuff ;)
<bkerensa> jk mostly
 * bkerensa has to blast Kingston in a review soon for their lack of supporting Linux
<jono_> mhall119, can we chat today?
<mhall119> jono_: any time, I have my webcam now
<jono_> jcastro, let's sync up today too
<jono_> mhall119, nice!
<jcastro> fo sho
<jono_> does that mean I need to get dressed?
<jcastro> yep
<jono_> damn
<jcastro> well, at least waist up
<balloons> only from the waist up :-)
<jcastro> I can go any time too
<balloons> jcastro beat me to the punch!
<jono_> lol
<snap-l> I think I have the new Ubuntu 12.04 tagline: Ubuntu: Pants Optional.
<snap-l> Precise Pangolin Pants Preferred?
<mhall119> might be awkward for our British friends
<snap-l> They had their chance with Karmic Knickers.
<mhall119> lol
<jono> mhall119, ok let's talk in the next 15 mins or so, just wrapping some discussions now
<snap-l> Even Natty Knickers would have worked, but NOOOOO
<mhall119> jono: send me a hangout invite whenever you're ready
<jono> mhall119, will do
<jono> mhall119, hangout sent
<jono> jcastro, hey, can you join a hangout now with mhall119 and I
<jcastro> YEAH!
<jono> mhall119, I lost you
<jono> jcastro, ok, bringing you in
 * czajkowski removes jcastro caps key
<mhall119> jono: Unity crashed on me :(
<jono> mhall119, ugh
<jono> jcastro is here, we will wait for you
<james_w> mhall119, hi, is it true that scopes have to depend on the lenses they are for?
<mhall119> james_w: to be shown as add-ons on software center, they need to use the Enhances field in debian/control, with the lens package they enhance
<mhall119> james_w: join #ayatana to discuss that more with us
<james_w> mhall119, I have a developer that is saying that to submit a lens and scope to s-c they have to make the scope *depend* on the lens
<james_w> which is against the rules of extras
<mhall119> james_w: I don't think that's entirely accurate
<james_w> I'm trying to find out if it is true before I push for an exception in the policy
<mhall119> james_w: we have been told that lens packages will get some exceptions to rules like that
<AlanBell> that is an interesting point
<mhall119> james_w: bring it up in #ayatana, davidcalle, didrocks and mtp have been talking about how to get lenses into USC properly
<jcastro> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/112109-canonical-announcing-ubuntu-concept-device-at-ces-this-year?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ziffdavis%2Fextremetech+%28Extremetech%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
<jcastro> hah
<AlanBell> is the lens also in extras or is that in the main repos?
<jcastro> look at the brand name on the back of the tablet
<mhall119> shuttlepad, awesome
<james_w> AlanBell, extras I assume, or this wouldn't be coming up
<AlanBell> james_w: so it could depend on an existing lens, but things in extras can't depend on each other right?
<james_w> as it stands, yes
<popey> hahah
<jono> jcastro, ok to chat soon?
<jcastro> jono: yeah, sorry I missed your ping
<jcastro> mhall119: https://launchpad.net/~markjtully/+archive/ppa
<jcastro> this guy fixes lenses and puts them in a PPA
<jcastro> we should snag him too
<jcastro> jono: I can go whenevs
<jono> jcastro, ok about set
<jono> jcastro, invite sent
<jcastro> and I'm in!
<jono> jcastro, I don't see you
<jcastro> jono: bah that thread has no content about the actual status, just us coordinating to have a call about it
<jcastro> we did have a call a day or two before the holidays though
<jcastro> so hopefully some progress has been made recently
<mhall119> jcastro: I'm going to put together a "highlights reel" blog post to list all the lenses and scopes I'm aware of, do you know of any others?
<mhall119> AlanBell: is your openerp lens code public?
<AlanBell> not right now because it has hardcoded connection details
<mhall119> AlanBell: is it going to be at some point?
<AlanBell> yes
<mhall119> or can I get a screenshot? sanitized is okay
<AlanBell> I would love to know the right way to do a lens that needs a bit of configuration and authentication
<mhall119> AlanBell: me too, are you in #ayatana?
<AlanBell> yes
<jcastro> mhall119: I know of this one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38772/what-lenses-for-unity-are-available
<jcastro> there's one for indicators too
<jcastro> which wouldn't be a bad thing to highlight/steal and put on unity.ubuntu.comn
<jcastro> mhall119: the snarky comment I said to mpt was "maybe we don't want to highlight indicators, it will just encourage people to make more."
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> I used this often: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/whyappindicators%3F.png
<czajkowski> Pendulum: http://lwn.net/Articles/473007/
<pleia2> \o/
<AlanBell> jcastro: can you point me at the spec for indicators
<AlanBell> want to see who needs slapping for the unlabled images at the top level
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators
<AlanBell> bah, the spec is broken
<Pendulum> czajkowski: yeah, that's been on my radar. I'm glad it made it into LWN :)
<AlanBell> so from what I can see the indicators have no concept of their own name
<AlanBell> they are instantiated with app_indicator_new taking an id, an icon name (not readable) and a category (not unique) and there is no indicator name anywhere else
<AlanBell> and if you use app_indicator_set_label then you get the string printed (like the clock) and can't supress that
<AlanBell> indicator-messages kind of gets it right, there is an update_a11y_desc method that gets called in a few places and cruicially sets the description property of the image.
<AlanBell> this is one of those things that would be so much more consistent if it was baked into the spec
<AlanBell> oh and it even changes from "Messages" to "New Messages" when you have mail
<mhall119> jcastro: awesome example of why systray is bad
<mhall119> AlanBell: have you looked at lenses from an accessibility perspective?
<AlanBell> yeah, they say "button" a lot
<AlanBell> but generally are kind of navigable
<AlanBell> sometimes they read odd numbers for the total number of results in a folded up category
<AlanBell> I think the filters are hard to get to and some are not readable like the ratings filters
<AlanBell> I think the most broken new feature being introduced in precise is the shortcuts overlay on long hold of the super key
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-06
<czajkowski> aloha
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<mhall119> jcastro: ping me when you have a few minutes
<jcastro> mhall119: yep, one sec
<jcastro> james_w: app dev guy coming your way in #ubuntu-app-devel
<james_w> thanks
<jcastro> I have no dpm today but this guy has a lens in review
<jcastro> and wants to stick more things in USC
<jcastro> he's pretty awesome, pretty sure you guys will want to get his feedback on the whole process
<jcastro> james_w: stefannopallazo
<jcastro> mhall119: I have time, que tal?
<mhall119> jcastro: wanted to talk to you about the email I forwarded last night from Stefano
<jcastro> which stefano?
<jcastro> dpl stefano?
<mhall119> yeah
<jcastro> O_O, can you resend? I don't appear to have gotten it
<jcastro> wanna G+ then or what?
<mhall119> yeh, already invited you to a hangouot
<mhall119> jcastro: zack or zach?
<mhall119> nvm,I found it
<mhall119> man, I'm about to quick thunderbird and go back to evolution
<duanedesign> hello mhall119, weloce to tjr  faamily
<mhall119> duanedesign: tjr?
 * mhall119 assumes 'welcome to the family', as in, "back to evolution"
<doctormon> mhall119: back to reality!
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> thunderbird is great when it's not unresponsive and consuming 50% of my cpu time
<mhall119> which is becoming increasingly frequent
<doctormon> mhall119: Almost everything makes my computer unresponsive now, gnome-terminal, firefox, rythembox, flash. it's weird as if the kernel is programmed to give priority to useless crap.
<balloons> did anyone see this in kernel 3.2? http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.2#head-fbc26b4522e4e990a9ea1aebd4a73a68e8ee5e07
<snap-l> balloons: No, but that's nice
<snap-l> Should make using slow USB thumbdrives a lot nicer as well
<balloons> they are saying it gives a nice desktop responsiveness boost under those conditions.. let's hope so :-)
<jcastro> mhall119: invite to run the unity G+ page sent
<jcastro> mhall119: you'll need to ping njpatel for access to the twitter account
<mhall119> jcastro: thanks
<mhall119> jcastro: can you invite me by my @gmail.com instead?  I don't have a separate G+ for my @canonical account
<jcastro> ok
 * jcastro thrusts, new charm!
<snap-l> please to be undoing that mental image from my mind.
<doctormon> pictures or it didn't happen
<mhall119> doctormon: anybody who knows jcastro doesn't have any doubts :)
<doctormon> mhall119: Do we know jcastro? do we? ;-)
<mhall119> good point
<mhall119> I've seen him without a redwings shirt, I think that counts as an intimate moment
<snap-l> I think he has Red Wings footie PJs
<mhall119> lol
<nigelb> popey: I'll still say "popey decides to shut down more mailing lists" :D
<akgraner> haha
<popey> a:p
<popey> -a
<mhall119> what's popey doing now?
<popey> #blamepleia2
<nigelb> lol
<mhall119> lol
<pleia2> truly it's #blameYokoZar
<popey> pffft
<popey> details
<popey> the most important thing is that it's not #blamepopey
<pleia2> needs to be p-name to flow properly I suppose
<pleia2> :)
<popey> +1
<popey> feel free to change your name
<pleia2> nah, I'd hate to lose the fun of jcastro calling me "playa"
<popey> hahah
<popey> hmm, I am imagining that now
<popey> I will now stop
 * popey makes mental notes to also call you play-aaaa
<pleia2> hah
<mhall119> #blamepnigelb
<popey> it's a silent p huh?
<mhall119> yeah, yeah, that's it
<nigelb> ha
<mhall119> like pneumatic
<pleia2> nigelb: find anyone to do a basic Unity talk for User Days yet? :D
 * pleia2 will nag every 12 hours
<mhall119> pnag
<mhall119> pleia2: do you have anyone particular in mind?
<popey> basic unity as in navigation?
<pleia2> mhall119: nope
<pleia2> popey: nagivation, what is a lense, tips and tricks, someone able to answer basic questions about it
<popey> when is the user day?
<nigelb> pleia2: I just got home after a 14-hour drive :)
<pleia2> someone is already doing one exclusively on lenses
<pleia2> popey: Saturday the 14th
<popey> of
<Pendulum> nigelb: excuses, excuses
<nigelb> why not get our new external dev relations guy do the talk?
<nigelb> Pendulum: haha, I love you too :P
<popey> oh, next saturday
 * Pendulum hugs nigelb 
<popey> drat, was going to offer but I'll be on a train
<popey> budapest -> vienna
 * nigelb hugs Pendulum 
<nigelb> popey: *JEALOUS*
<nigelb> Of cour
<nigelb> Of course, I had breakfast and dinner on the beach for a week...but still..
<mhall119> nigelb: dholbach isn't new
<nigelb> ha, nice try.
<doctormon> mhall119: You're external dev relations now?
<mhall119> no, daniel still is
<mhall119> I'm upstream liason
<doctormon> mhall119: How far upstream does one have to be to get to be external?
<mhall119> until you read the outside
<mhall119> reach
<doctormon> Yeah the matrix, no I mean where is the line?
<doctormon> do you hav eot be external to debian, external to open source or just external to ubuntu main?
<mhall119> outside of Canonical
<mhall119> specifcally I'll be working on promoting Unity development, so if an intelligent young hacker has a desire to write an awesome Launchpad lens...
<doctormon> mhall119: So.. if I understand you correctly... an upstream dev will almost always be an external dev, except for where Canonical is the upstream as in unity and ubiquity?
<jcastro> pleia2: I am disappointed that the new mailing list purge was not named "Project Popey"
<pleia2> haha
<mhall119> doctormon: yeah, I'm kind of on both sides, work with Ubuntu's upstreams (debian, gnome, mozilla, etc), and also work with developers for whom Ubuntu technology like Unity is their upstream
<doctormon> mhall119: M Double API Hall ;-) So if I were debian, I can talk to you about Ubuntish things. and If I were a crazy lens developer, I could talk to you about unity?
<mhall119> *if* you were a crazy lens developer?
<doctormon> mhall119: I'm not published yet, I'm a crazy 'secretive' lens developer at the moment.
<mhall119> secrets?  heathen!
<doctormon> Actually I'm already running a dbus api so I think instead of running two processes, I'll try tie up that one.
<mhall119> doctormon: we will hopefully have a lense template for quickly in the near future, based off singlet
<doctormon> pleia2: Had a good talk with wendar about ubuntu-design, are you still in to talk about it?
<pleia2> doctormon: yep (and thanks for your email the other day)
<doctormon> mhall119: Do I need a service file at all if my dbus is running from my indicator?
<mhall119> if it's already running?  I don't think so
<doctormon> awesome beans, it's just an interface with a def in that case.
<mhall119> I'm not sure if you can have a lens use the same dbus name/path as something else though
<doctormon> No need, multiple names are certainly possible. Although I wonder if you can define two [lens] entries in the def.
<mhall119> a lens is just a GObject instance, so I don't see why you can't define as many as you like
<doctormon> mhall119: In the same def file I mean.
<mhall119> the same .lens you mean?
<mhall119> doctormon: that sounds like a question for #ayatana
<doctormon> understood, probably want to do projects and bugs searching if not more. multiple .lens files would be needed I guess.
<mhall119> only one lens, you can do multiple scopes
<mhall119> may not even need separate scopes
<doctormon> mhall119: You're not using dbus directly in singlet? It looks like Gio/Dee or something somewhere.
<mhall119> doctormon: singlet just hides it
<mhall119> it's just under the surface
<doctormon> I'll be honest, I can't find it.
<mhall119> singlet.lens.base
<mhall119> singlet/lens/base.pu
<mhall119> py
<mhall119> it's in there
<mhall119> if you need to use GIO, Dee or DBus, you'll need to import them in your code file
<mhall119> singlet doesn't expose it directly
<doctormon> mhall119: See, there insn't a mention of DBus in base.py, perhaps it's coming from the Unity include?
<mhall119> yeah, Unity.Lens and Unity.Scope both take DBus paths
<doctormon> Is there not a way this can be done manually?
<doctormon> Or does one have to use Unity objects like this?
<mhall119> you mean manually talk to DBus, skipping the GObject parts?
<mhall119> I have no idea
<mhall119> I want to avoid that, personally
<doctormon> Not that, in all the ways I've ever done DBus, your code looks like it doesn't do DBus at all. Which leads me to think that I'm misunderstanding this thing.
<mhall119> give me a clean, domain specific, python API
<mhall119> doctormon: I think the libunity does the DBus stuff, PyGObject lets us call the libunity objects from Python
<doctormon> Ah, so it goes MyLens( Singlet( libunity( DBus --> out )))
<mhall119> with GObject between Singlet and libunity
<doctormon> I could say the same between normal python dbus and a program. It's just one of those default things.
<doctormon> libunity is C based I take it
<mhall119> or C++
<mhall119> something I'm not very good at anyway, which is all that really matters
<doctormon> mhall119: If I use libunity, it might kill all my existing dbus interfaces (because it's not python and is wrapping dbus) and yet I still need to be running a central account for launchpad services.
<mhall119> I'm not following...
<doctormon> I think I might just make it double api'd i.e. GroundControl <-DBus-> GCLens <-DBus-> Unity.
<mhall119> that should work fine
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-07
<bkerensa> mhall119: Has there ever been consideration for making "Reoccuring Events" on the LoCo Directory?
<pleia2> bkerensa: the wishlist bug is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/777098
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 777098 in loco-team-portal "Allow recurring events" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<bkerensa> pleia2: Great minds obviously think alike :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: yes, but a good implementation in a relational database wasn't going to be easy
<mhall119> we implemented the ability to duplicate events as a way to provide somethign helpful until reoccurring events can be properly implemented
<cjohnston> read until someone provides the code for review
<bkerensa> cjohnston: Would it not be possible to create an API for the directory and then just hit the api with a cron job for ongoing events/
<nigelb> there's already an API
<bkerensa> =o oh?
<bkerensa> nigelb: link? :D
<bkerensa> I just found it
<nigelb> I don't know if we have detailed documentation.
<nigelb> I just look in the code usually.
<nigelb> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltp-devs/loco-team-portal/0.2/view/head:/loco_directory/services/urls.py
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; do you remember what you said about my testimonials page? It was to detailed and had some great suggestions for improving it
<mhall119> nigelb: we have the API documented in the wiki
<mhall119> bkerensa: nigelb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamPortal/API/
<mhall119> bkerensa: it's read-only though
<AlanBell> repeating events are a nightmare to implement
<mhall119> yes, yes they are
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-08
<nigelb> mhall119: aha, thanks.
<cprofitt> hey guys
<nigelb> hey cprofitt
<nigelb> cprofitt: Did you finish your summit setup?
<cprofitt> No.
<cprofitt> I have not done anything since I sent you the email with the error messages
<nigelb> Aha. Let me read that error first :-)
<nigelb> With my bandwidth back then, I couldn't.
<cprofitt> I know... I was in no hurry
<cprofitt> I won't have time to touch it until Monday ... so no rush now either
<nigelb> aha, ok
<cprofitt> we will get to it... no worries
<cprofitt> night all -- gotta run... the tomorrow will be out of town
<doctormon> I just got a donated google mini server, does anyone know how to switch them on?
<mhall119> doctormon: have you tried googling it?
<mhall119> (sorry, couldn't resist)
<marcoceppi> Sounds like it's already been google'd
<pangolin> from what I can find it just needs to be plugged into power outlet
<pangolin> hmm wait, apparently it should have a power button
<nigelb> Irony detected.
<pangolin> from me? usually i would agree but not this time
<nigelb> heh
<pangolin> The search appliance typically takes approximately 10 minutes to load the software, but the process can take up to 20 minutes. The Google Mini plays a melody when the software is fully loaded. If a monitor is directly attached to the search appliance, you see a message on the monitor indicating that the start-up process is complete.
<bkerensa> Goodnight Folks!
<doctormon> pangolin: Yeah I've taken the thing apart, (drilling lots of rivets out) and looked inside. The power switch is there under the front case section but the machine is unresponsive. Suspect broken hardware.
<doctormon> I used the motherboard manual to directly short the on button pins, it's certainly got some power as the ethernet lights up.
<doctormon> Thanks for your help pangolin
<bkerensa> What if every Ubuntu LoCo worldwide could distribute 2,012 Ubuntu 12.04 CD's in 2012? I think it is possible!
<AlanBell> I don't :)
 * bkerensa did the math and it would cost roughly require each LoCo to crowd source $700 to buy materials and make Origami sleeves :)
<bkerensa> AlanBell: :P
<pangolin> don't loco's get cd's from canonical?
<cjohnston> pangolin: approved LoCos do
<AlanBell> approved ones get 250
<bkerensa> 250 is not much though... that could be given out in a single event
<bkerensa> its great Canonical gives them out though since some distros dont have that luxury
<pangolin> I think it would be very hard for many of the locos to find $700
<bkerensa> really?
<pangolin> yes.
<bkerensa> If my loco can raise $600 through crowd sourcing I would have no problem paying $100 out of pocket myself
<bkerensa> Notably also.... starting in the next month or two I will have a neverending supply of Ubuntu CD's but I do have to go pick them up and store them somewhere
<pleia2> bkerensa: being able to crowd source monetary funds is a skill that most people don't have (or are necessarily interested in having)
<pangolin> how's that?
<bkerensa> FreeGeek has to test cd and dvd burners so they are going to be making hundreds of burns per month
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and have offered to burn whatever we want on them :)
<pangolin> cool
 * bkerensa plans to ship to California and Washington when they get around to it :)
<AlanBell> that is nice!
<bkerensa> Parcel Rate of course :P
<pangolin> I see a potential source for other locos to get free cd's
<pleia2> it's also not quite so easy in some countries where the materials are more expensive, culturally raising money is more difficult, there are legal limitations financially on what non-incorporated clubs can do money-wise
<bkerensa> true
<AlanBell> distribution opportunities is a bigger problem for us
<bkerensa> yeah
<AlanBell> I set up http://ubuntu-uk.org/free-cds/ and we promote it a bit, but I get more emails about it from india than the UK
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> We gave almost a hundred CD's out in 4 hours at a single event
<bkerensa> :(
<AlanBell> we have a few people who distribute them at computer fairs, but the demand here is low because all geeks have broadband
<AlanBell> getting them out to non-geeks is a distribution challenge
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> especially when they dont know what Linux is :P
<pangolin> I have a cd to my ISP tech dude the other day hehe
<pangolin> gave*
<bkerensa> Ubuntu Oregon will be hosting a GeekNic right around the week of OSCON so hopefully we can get some non-geeks to come for some free food and send them home with Ubuntu :)
<AlanBell> anyhow, 2012 CDs would be very hard for us, but money isn't the issue
<pangolin> he sat at my desk and was like, umm what is this K in the bottom left corner?
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> You gave him Kubuntu?  :P
<pleia2> pangolin: I think something was wrong with your Ubuntu CD :)
<pangolin> I gave him ubuntu 10.04
<bkerensa> heh
<pleia2> ah
<AlanBell> I have had no complaints from my chickens about kubuntu
<bkerensa> One thing I also have thought of is asking local libraries to allow us to set 10 CD's on one of their brochure tables
<bkerensa> but I'm concerned that the ratio of those CD's being used would be low versus turned into frisbees
<pleia2> that's one of the suggestions akgraner makes here: http://ubuntu-us.org/2009/12/06/what-individuals-can-do-for-their-loco-team/
<pleia2> fliers too
<pangolin> magicfab got his local library to allow him to give OSS/Ubuntu presentations, they didn't charge for the space either.
<bkerensa> I think FreeGeek may stop shipping Ubuntu before 12.04 :( which is sad because I still think they get Ubuntu into more peoples hands then most sources in the U.S.
<bkerensa> pangolin: Yeah our LoCo will start doing a Ubuntu Hour at the Salem Library and also some clinics
<bkerensa> for the rural folks :)
<pangolin> he also hosts and ubuntu hour separate from the presentations.
<pangolin> I haven't been in a few months :/
<pleia2> slacker
<pangolin> I really should go have lunch with him soon
<bkerensa> heh
<pangolin> it's his turn to buy too
<pangolin> lol
<bkerensa> I wish I could get to every FOSS thing going on but it is utterly impossible
<pangolin> pleia2: y u mean 2 me
<pleia2> pangolin: <3
<pangolin> :-)
 * pangolin hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs
<pangolin> 42 Mississippi, 43 Mississippi....
<pleia2> AlanBell: where are we with the planet cleanup?
<AlanBell> um, ball back in your court I think
<AlanBell> though I may not have let you know about that
<pleia2> ok
<AlanBell> at the top of the config file there is a section of candidates for removal
<AlanBell> someone was going to blog about the cleanup and let people come forward and claim any unclaimed blogs or something
<nigelb> I'm so glad AlanBell picked up from me.
<bkerensa> :D
<nigelb> I'm starting the day awfully early today.
<pleia2> AlanBell: did you actually sync up given nicks with proper launchpad nicks?
<AlanBell> yes
<pleia2> ok, excellent
<nigelb> that is the single most painful thing.
<nigelb> I hope my script helped :-)
<AlanBell> I did some grepping and spreadsheeting
<nigelb> heh
<pleia2> dholbach, Milo and I ended up doing eyeball review and associations
<nigelb> :)
<pleia2> AlanBell: I'll check it out and have a look this week and reply to the open thread on the list then, would you care to blog about it since you started the process?
<AlanBell> nope!
<pleia2> I would, but I just told the world we're closing mailing lists, removing people form planet too, phew, I'm not popey!
<AlanBell> that was the only thing we agreed, that it wouldn't be me
<pleia2> ah ok
<nigelb> need help there?
<nigelb> I blogged about it once, I don't mind doing it again.
<AlanBell> sabdfl agreed it would be someone on the CC to do that
<nigelb> aha, that's fine then.
<pleia2> ok, I'll make akgraner do it then :)
<bkerensa> lol
<AlanBell> ideal
<nigelb> Usually, I'd nominate popey for something lik this :P
<popey> \o/
<mhall119> shut it down!
<bkerensa> Should blog.... Due to the non-recovering economy Canonical has decided to shutter Planet
<AlanBell> pleia2: we have bug 913541 to deal with :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 913541 in ubuntu-community "there are a number of people with Ubuntu IRC cloaks who have expired from the ubuntumembers group" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/913541
<pleia2> AlanBell: yeah, that's what reminded me about planet
<nigelb> I thought IRCC had scripts to deal with that.
<AlanBell> they do
<AlanBell> and today I ran it
<pleia2> scripts to identify
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> the uncloaking is still manual because gms isn't ready.
<AlanBell> it would be manual anyway really
<AlanBell> we will just try not to have a backlog
 * popey thinks canonical have somewhat taken over budepest
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I thought we did that once in May :p
<pleia2> I'm still sad about not staying longer and going to the budapest zoo
<nigelb> pleia2: I'm sad about turning back from the gate.
<mhall119> bkerensa: if you're going to go with that, the shutdown should be scheduled for Dec. 21, 2012
<pleia2> I have since learned that it was really worth seeing
<nigelb> Also, about not going out late to see the bridges in the dark.
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> nigelb: aw, yeah, they were beautiful!
<mhall119> nigelb: yeah, you missed out on that one
<nigelb> but hey, I saw the awesome countryside..when I got lost.. twice.
<pleia2> bkerensa: why aren't you doing a User Days session on Saturday, busy?
<pleia2> nigelb: we are running out of time, 4 slots to fill!
<nigelb> zomg
<nigelb> mhall119: why aren't you doing a session this time? :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: Honestly... Because you guys schedule everything epic early :)
<bkerensa> what is it like 7am PST?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> we don't schedule it early, Oregon just lives too far in the past
<bkerensa> sabdfl did his q&a so early in the morning :(
<bkerensa> I was like forget this
<pleia2> we have slots open at 11, noon and 1PM
<bkerensa> I can do 1pm
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> ok, thoughts on topics? we really need someone to do one on finding help in ubuntu (system docs, forums, askubuntu, irc, loco teams...)
<bkerensa> Consider it done
<pleia2> yay!
 * pleia2 adds to schedule now
<bkerensa> but since this is my first session over IRC can someone who has done one.... please explain the format and what prep work I should do?
<bkerensa> do I just write it up before hand and copy paste?
<bkerensa> or am I supposed to do it on the fly? :P
<pleia2> most people write it up before and hand copy/paste
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> will do
<pleia2> starcraftman has done the session in the past, he leaves great notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/natty/FindingHelp
<pleia2> (logs are at the bottom)
<nigelb> starcraftman's sessions are usually awesome.
 * AlanBell notes that starcraftman is in the output of a script I ran today
<nigelb> :(
<nigelb> I guess he got too busy to continue Ubuntu work.
<AlanBell> well you can still just renew, anyhow, that is the kind of reason why it is a manual process
<bkerensa> pleia2: I think I get to see a Ubuntu TV tomorrow
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> pfft, my tv already runs linux
<bkerensa> at the very least I do get to go see two new Ubuntu Laptops but I found it interesting that Canonical is gonna show off a prototype at CES and just couple weeks before hand CTL announces a new line of Ubuntu products and they happen to make a majority of their money off of TV's
<bkerensa> :D
<nigelb> ok, out for a run. laters.
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-31
<czajkowski> so has my vote considering the amount I had to do
<czajkowski> right sleep lark before the NYE celebrations tomorrow
<JanC> depends on the local shop I suppose
<JanC> (by "local shop" I mean "local web shop")
<JanC> and really, I think it's more useful to give people the search results *they* want than to force "your selection" on them
<AlanBell> JanC: yeah, but that depends on there being a web shop with a functional API and preferably affiliate scheme that can pay out in the currency and country of choice
<AlanBell> I am quite keen to do more shops if I can find useful ones to do, probably mainstream shops rather than geeky shops
<AlanBell> like supermarkets and hardware stores etc
<JanC> AlanBell: as long as searching shops isn't enabled by default, and the selection of shops can be localised, that sounds like a good idea  ☺
<JanC> well, a "shopping lens" would have installed shops enabled by default, of course
<AlanBell> I like that the thing I did allows someone to shop on amazon.co.jp with descriptions and prices in yen and I can earn commission in GBP
<AlanBell> anyone want to reddit http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2012/12/shopping-lens-for-gnome-shell/ or https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/564/amazon-shopping/ ?
<JanC> having local shops available is really important
<JanC> (that's also an important problem with U1MS BTW)
<mhall119> AlanBell: http://www.reddit.com/r/gnome/comments/15p7ie/new_amazon_shopping_search_provider_for_gnome/
<mhall119> also http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/15p7kb/new_amazon_shopping_search_provider_for_gnome/
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: :)
<jussi> AlanBell: are you theopensourcerer?
<czajkowski> jussi: nope that would the theopensourcer :)
<AlanBell> jussi: no, that is Alan Lord
<AlanBell> but theopensourcerer.com is a blog that we both use
<AlanBell> thanks mhall119, it found its way to slashdot too :)
<Tm_T> alourie: I'm disappointed, the blog is still online, no proper slashdot effect ):
<Tm_T> AlanBell: even ^
 * Tm_T gets more coffee before he fails more with tabfill
<AlanBell> only 1780 blog hits today so far :)
<AlanBell> our biggest ever day was 4,707 hits which was another slashdotting
<AlanBell> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2009/07/getting-your-microsoft-tax-refunded-1010-for-amazon-uk/
<AlanBell> for that article
<AlanBell> http://slashdot.org/story/09/07/23/1855211/Amazon-UK-Refunds-Windows-License-Fee-With-Little-Hassle but that was an Alan Lord article, this is one of my slashdottings :)
<popey> slashdot isnt anywhere near as popular as it used to be
<popey> probably get more traffic from reddit front page than /.
<AlanBell> last time we got more hits from linuxtoday.com than slashdot (just about)
<AlanBell> today there are 688 from slashdot and 151 from reddit
<AlanBell> oh, actually 902 from slashdot
<AlanBell> reddit is odd, just a link and comments, no actual article
<popey> you'd get more from reddit if you hit the front page
<popey> but they are fickle :)
<AlanBell> how does that happen? lots of upvotes or something?
<AlanBell> reddit is so slow
<mhall119> AlanBell: you're actually responding to /. comments? brave man
<nigelb> mhall119: lol
<IdleOne> quick scan shows a lot less flames than expected.
<mhall119> Yet still more than there should be
<IdleOne> Without fire what would be the point
<mhall119> greed, didn't you read the comments?
<AlanBell> mhall119: yes, I respond to comments in lots of places
<IdleOne> greed is a powerful incentive but that lens was not designed with greed in mind I think.
<IdleOne> had it been he would not have made it possible to change the affiliate code.
<IdleOne> I could be wrong though. AlanBell does sometimes appear to be all about personal gain.
<IdleOne> :P
<AlanBell> looks like 2 people have bothered to change the affiliate code (and I made the epic fail of putting a typo in the default affiliate code which I have just fixed on the server side)
<IdleOne> haha
<MrChrisDruif> Evening y'all, enjoying New Years Eve?
<MrChrisDruif> AlanBell; I heard there's an issue with Ubiquity? Do you know how seriously it's been picked up? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1084547
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1084547 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Unclear which part of disk will be allocated to Ubuntu when installing alongside other operating systems" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MrChrisDruif> And for images describing the problem more clearly: http://askubuntu.com/questions/150550/installing-ubuntu-with-windows-which-is-left-and-right-when-allocating-space
<AlanBell> I was not very aware of that one MrChrisDruif, I don't know if xnox is on the case or not
<MrChrisDruif> It's not been allocated to anyone, so I guess not AlanBell ?
<AlanBell> probably not
<MrChrisDruif> Could you mention it to him/her? It seems like a serious issue if you ask me =)
<jcastro> I know it's a known issue for a while now
<jcastro> not sure what the status is though
<popey> \o/ see http://ubuntu.com/ ☺
<MrChrisDruif> 13.04 isn't that close right? What's it counting down to? O.o
<daker> MrChrisDruif: new product www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/12/all-new-ubuntu-product-to-launch-jan-2nd-but-what-is-it
<MrChrisDruif> jcastro; Apparently it's Importance is "Undecided"
<jcastro> bring it up to the desktop list I think
<MrChrisDruif> jcastro; mailing list you mean?
<MrChrisDruif> daker; Thanks! =)
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> ubuntu-desktop
<jcastro> or maybe the design list, but that one is kind of worthless
<MrChrisDruif> jcastro; I know. Not very productive I've noticed.
<jcastro> marcoceppi: popey: is omg down for you guys?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: appears up from here
<MrChrisDruif> jcastro; http://isup.me/omgubuntu.co.uk
<IdleOne> does OMG not do any proof reading before hitting to POST button?
<MrChrisDruif> IdleOne; I doubt it...
<mhall119> IdleOne: they probably don't do peer editing, and self-editing doesn't catch nearly as much
<IdleOne> mhall119: apparently it doesn't it doesn't
<IdleOne>  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<mhall119> that's the fanciest smiley I've ever seen IdleOne
<IdleOne> I stole it from someone I don't remember who
<mhall119> you stole someone's face?
<IdleOne> mhall119: just the face, not the whole head :)
<philipballew> morning
<IdleOne> morning
 * philipballew goes back to making pancakes
<IdleOne> I'll take a short stack.
<philipballew> Come on by IdleOne !
<philipballew> ring in the ny in California
<mhall119> philipballew: hey, can you do me a favor?
<mhall119> can you tell me what the current ubuntu.com countdown time says for you?
<mhall119> bkerensa: or you?
 * philipballew looks
<mhall119> someone on the west coast
<philipballew> 36:35
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> popey: you around?
<mhall119> or AlanBell, anyone in the UK?
<bkerensa> mhall119: 36:45:12
<mhall119> dammit
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: 39:32 for me
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: what timezone are you?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: UTC-5
<philipballew> http://imagebin.org/241256
<mhall119> same as me then
<mhall119> I think the countdown is adjusting for localtime, which doesn't seem like what they want
<JoseeAntonioR> it is
<mhall119> and even it it is adjusting, it's doing it wrong
<mhall119> since PST has less time than EST
<mhall119> not more
<AlanBell> 44:28:42
<mhall119> bugger
<AlanBell> heh, yes that is backwards isn't it!
<mhall119> looks like they were expecting localtime, but got UTC
<AlanBell> oops. So, they will fix it when they get back to work on Wednesday, when the timer runs out
<mhall119> :(
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, great problem
<mhall119> timezones suck
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: isn't there any way you can contact one of the sysadmins so they can fix it?
<mhall119> I don't know if a sysadmin could, or if someone from the web team would need to do it
<JoseeAntonioR> the code says 18:00 GMT, maybe 18:00 UTC would work?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: I think there's a problem in the code
<JoseeAntonioR> there is
<daker> 43 hours to go for me :)
<philipballew> now I have to wait longer...
<philipballew> sick of this.
<philipballew> :)
<AlanBell> oh, is it fixed?
<philipballew> apparently.
 * AlanBell sees a new line of code :)
<daker> d = new Date(d.getUTCFullYear(),d.getUTCMonth(),d.getUTCDate(),d.getUTCHours() + vh,d.getUTCMinutes() + vm);
<daker> now it's UTC
<AlanBell> thats the one
<AlanBell> 42:55:40
<JoseeAntonioR> yes, fixed!
<mhall119> yup, got it sorted, thanks everyone for helping
<popey> evening all
<philipballew> almost ny in England I see popey
<popey> yeah, not long now
<popey> nearly my bed time ☺
<IdleOne> you know you're getting old when you're looking forward to midnight on new years eve so you can finally got to bed.
<popey> feel free to go to bed before
 * philipballew went to bed at 4:30 am last night and thinks it was a bad idea
<SergioMeneses> hey hey happy new year!
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks y'all =)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-01
<daker> and we are in 2013 :D
<JoseeAntonioR> popey, AlanBell: 2013 now came to you!
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: you too?
<daker> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> still 2012 here
<JoseeAntonioR> you guys have any idea on which juju charm should I write? /me wants to write one
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: what webservices do you deploy/manage/use?
<JoseeAntonioR> erm, can't actually say, I think summit, lighttpd, apache2, mailman, postfix and that's it
<mhall119> well, summit is done, apache by itself isn't of much use, I suppose the same for lighttpd
<mhall119> so maybe mailman?
<JoseeAntonioR> I've already been working in mailman and postfix, but I don't know if they're 'good'
<JoseeAntonioR> and of course, mailman is dependent of postfix
<JoseeAntonioR> https://code.launchpad.net/~joseeantonior/+junk/mailman-charm and https://code.launchpad.net/~joseeantonior/+junk/postfix-charm are the still-in-devel charms
<mhall119> between jcastro and barry warsaw, I'm sure you can get help finishing them
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, I'll check later
<JoseeAntonioR> any other ideas on which charms should be written? /me has been trying to find something
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: how about a charm for octopress, or whatever it is jcastro is using for his blog
<JoseeAntonioR> let's check
<JoseeAntonioR> yes, octopress
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll see if I can charm that
<mhall119> I've been thinking of moving from WP to Octopress, so I'd be happy to test it out for you
<JoseeAntonioR> I may have something for later or tomorrow
<JoseeAntonioR> once I get to it I'll link you to the branch
<jokerdino> bkerensa: thanks for the email. :)
<bkerensa> jokerdino: no problem ;)
<jokerdino> bkerensa: btw, we are in the middle of renaming our app to something better. i suppose you wouldn't mind amending the article if we responded to the interview before deciding on a final name?
<bkerensa> jokerdino: surely :)
<jokerdino> thanks again :))
<bkerensa> gnight folks!
<bkerensa> happy new year
<jokerdino> Happy new year and good night to you :)
<cjohnston> Merry new year
<jcastro> mhall119: JoseeAntonioR: octopress doesn't really "run" anywhere
<jcastro> it just generates html that you sync over to your host
<mhall119> jcastro: oh
<mhall119> jcastro: you just scp it over?
<mhall119> jcastro: is there anything special to get it to store stuff in S3?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: ping ping ping
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: ping too
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: patience is not your strong point is it :)
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: sometimes, but a 'good' idea just popped into my head while sleeping
<JoseeAntonioR> happy new year, btw
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: it's new years day dude :)
<czajkowski> Happy new year to you :)
<jcastro> mhall119: yeah, it comes with a deploy rakefile that just uses s3cmd, which is like rsync
<jcastro> or you can do it via rsync, scp, or whatever
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: mind a PM?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: same, mind a quick PM?
<jcastro> I always mind pm's
<jcastro> it can't be public?
<JoseeAntonioR> sort of, but anyways
<mhall119> PM is fine, public is preferred ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> what do you guys think about doing on-air to make the announcement of the big ubuntu surprise?
<JoseeAntonioR> we can have a hangout around the time when the counter ends, and we can invite all people related to the topic
<jcastro> I'm not part of the surprise
<jcastro> popey mayhaps?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: I don't know who would be available
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: we can arrange an on-air in the days following it though
<JoseeAntonioR> as you prefer, also baring in mind the team's availability
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: those involved will be working on making everything public
<mhall119> I think next week we can try for a Q&A on-air
<JoseeAntonioR> sure, we have mondays and fridays free
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: I'll ask around after the annoucenment and see who would want to come on
<JoseeAntonioR> or you can ask jono to move his Q&A
<JoseeAntonioR> sure, just let me know
<popey> I agree, a hangout would be fun, but difficult to do at 6pm UK time (when the time runs out I believe)
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: you're right
<mhall119> popey: I thought it was 4pm UK time.
<czajkowski> mhall119: narp
<czajkowski> it's currently 18:13 here and 23hrs and 46 mins to go
<mhall119> damn timezones, confusing me again
<imbrandon> I heard it's another shopping lens. :)
<mhall119> imbrandon: why would we need another lens, when we can add new stores to the backend?
<imbrandon> mhall119: hehe forgot /sarcasm :P
<imbrandon> btw Happy New Year mhall119 and All o/
<pleia2> imbrandon: trouble maker :)
<imbrandon> Always , heh
<mhall119> happy new year to you too imbrandon
<AlanBell> imbrandon: did you see my new shopping lens?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-02
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, can I get some upvotes? :) http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/15ss8i/jono_bacon_qa/
<popey> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<philipballew> hello ubuntuers
<popey> lo
<philipballew> say popey what you think we do on the G+ page when people ask mint and other ubuntu derivatives questions. Seen a lot lately?
<philipballew> Ive been letting them go, as I was busy deleting credit card app and Nigerian prince type posts
<popey> I honestly don't know what to do about support on G+
<czajkowski> philipballew: perhaps point them at the other derivatives G+ pages
<czajkowski> I get lots of non LP questions re Ubuntu and derivitiaves I try where possble to find the pages they are looking for or where they will get help
<czajkowski> I get a *lot* of support questions via Fb for Launchpad
<philipballew> Not a bad idea
<czajkowski> and I just reply not here and point them at the answers page on LP which seems to be helping
<philipballew> Sometimes I wonder why people use the group pages like that as ways to get help. Forms and StackExchange are so much better.
 * philipballew needs to get more Launchpad stickers
<czajkowski> philipballew: I tend to questions peoplss logic on these things
<czajkowski> hmm not sure we have any more launchpad stickets
<czajkowski> stickers
<czajkowski> I'll be in the office this week and have a look and if I find any will post you them
<philipballew> oh tight!
<philipballew> tight = cool for anyone who is unaware.
<czajkowski> philipballew: do you surf?
<czajkowski> feckin' hell G+ is a bit cranky today with some posts already before the annoucement is out
<philipballew> Ive surfed a few times, however I am way to clumsy to do it good though.
<czajkowski> I just hae visions of you as a surfer shouting DUDE! AWESOME TIGHT!
<philipballew> I live right next to the ocean http://danperkins.blogs.com/doxa/images/2008/03/14/goodwin_hall_2.jpg
<czajkowski> nice
<czajkowski> I miss being close to the ocean over here
<czajkowski> but othe rhalf has a new car arriving this week so hopefully more trips
<philipballew> I need to attempt to become a more sterotypical Californian
<philipballew> Oh nice, what kind?
<czajkowski> BMW 320d
<philipballew> Oh, nice! Driving in style!
<czajkowski> and I'll be insured on it :)
<czajkowski> so more trips to the sea :D
<philipballew> One day I'll need to come to see London.
<czajkowski> dear  UPS dude hurry up and collect Sheldon so it comes back sooner!
<popey> czajkowski: what posts?
<philipballew> Sometimes you cant trust the ups
<czajkowski> popey: Jans and jonos
<czajkowski> and my twitter stream is a bit cranky as well
<czajkowski> people should just chill and wait and see
<czajkowski> philipballew: Toshiba arranged them
<czajkowski> am using my old laptop, and forgot how slow it was
 * philipballew always uses USPS and knows that means nothing to anyone in Europe.
<popey> oh Jan.. yes..
<czajkowski> philipballew: aye we'd know of it
<philipballew> One of the few good things of America.
<AlanBell> popey: are there going to be people on IRC anywhere later who have a clue what is going on and can answer questions after the announcement?
<popey> AlanBell: jono is doing a QA about it at 6:30 UK time
<popey> and #ubuntu-on-air
<philipballew> http://joseeantonior.wordpress.com/2013/01/01/jono-bacon-on-air-qa/
<philipballew> I think thats the right link
<czajkowski> ah on air :(
<czajkowski> why not regualr irc for folks that cant join in but can read a log
<czajkowski> :(
<philipballew> because videos are "cool and hip"
<czajkowski> meh
<czajkowski> I disaree but I'm in the minoroty there I know that
<czajkowski> *minority
<Tm_T> czajkowski: I btw agree on that "point to right support direction" as that would be the ubuntu way to do (:
<philipballew> yeah, I wonder if there is a way to say pull what he says and transcribe it. Like make subtitles and make a log of that.
<philipballew> ^is not thinking that should be done, and does not hope someone reads that and thinks he knows anything about how to do that.
<czajkowski> heh
<philipballew> czajkowski, cant you just listen to the video when you work or something?
<czajkowski> philipballew: I can yes, but others can't due to work /travel/bandwith
<czajkowski> it's not very inclusive to many people
<Tm_T> philipballew: atleast I cannot listen something while working, listening is for me something that requires full attention
<Tm_T> well, I can listen music, but just as background noise /:
<popey> czajkowski: why can't people join in?
<philipballew> everyone is different I guess. For some it might be easier to listen to it when your working where reading means you have to stop work.
<czajkowski> popey: bandwith/travel/not a good time so many read logs if on irc afterwards.
<czajkowski> or for some their 1st language isn't english and cant listen as fast
<popey> it is archived so people can watch later
<czajkowski> so prefer to read so it's translates.
<popey> and anyone can transcribe it
<czajkowski> liek I said, I'm in the minority club :)
<czajkowski> *like
<philipballew> Tm_T, I assume the music is released under an open source approved license right?
<czajkowski> lordie I cannot type today!
<popey> I'm just asking so we can find a solution
<popey> transcription is a possibility
 * philipballew hopes Tm_T did not take that seriously
<popey> happy to have a google doc open at the time and we could do multi-player editing to capture it all
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> nice idea
<philipballew> could that be done automatically though?
<Tm_T> philipballew: I currently have game soundtrack playing, no idea about the license as it doesn't have one accompanied with the contents AFAICS
 * philipballew has Rap playing
 * czajkowski always has music on 
<philipballew> ^probably made is OSX
<popey> philipballew: not without paying someone to do it I dont think
<Tm_T> aah, "all rights reserved" says http://benprunty.bandcamp.com/
<philipballew> popey, ah, everything I want to do has not been invented yet. Automatic subtitles is now one of them.
<philipballew> Tm_T, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aesop_Rock
<AlanBell> JoseeAntonioR: broken link on your blog post
<AlanBell> goes to http://joseeantonior.wordpress.com/2013/01/01/jono-bacon-on-air-qa/www.ubuntuonair.com
<AlanBell> you need the http:// on the front of it
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: thanks, will change in a sec
<AskUbuntu> Why is Unity named Unity | http://askubuntu.com/q/235224
<jcastro> popey: you know, if we ever get time, we should get chris mason on an onair
<jcastro> popey: or perhaps you guys could have him call in on uupc
<popey> good idea!
<cjohnston> mornin
<jcastro> omg
<jcastro> in like 4 hours we get to do something
<mhall119> \o/
<cjohnston> We all get to take a nap?
<mhall119> god I hope so
<cjohnston> Sounds good to me
<czajkowski> popey: you may want to book mark this https://www.gov.uk/bank-holidays
<popey> czajkowski: i have a google calendar for that ☺
<czajkowski> ah ok I ws putting mine into admin for the coming months
<jcastro> popey: I learned something over the break
<jcastro> removing someone's post just removes it from the community page
<jcastro> so the person's post and comments and stuff are intact
<jcastro> so you don't need to feel bad about destroying something, because everything is preserved, it's just not on the community page
<jcastro> http://www.damnocrazy.com/21/canonical-announces-upad-tablet-running-ubuntu
<popey> yeah, i noticed that too
<popey> when I removed the post from the guy asking debian people to come and troll us
<popey> people carried on commenting on it
<jcastro> technoviking: around?
<bkerensa> mhall119: If you have time we would love to have you join the OMG On Air Event this morning
<jcastro> heya balloons
<jcastro> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smoke/raring/
<jcastro> what does the orange dot mean in the errors column?
<balloons> mhmmm
<mhall119> bkerensa: You'd love it even more if I had things ready for this announcement ;)
<popey> hah
<bkerensa> mhall119: :) We got joey for that
<bkerensa> mhall119: he has a mobile broadband kit :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: I meant being ready on our end
<bkerensa> mhall119: oh
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> mhall119: I'm sure popey is ready :)
<popey> ofc
<popey> ready for what?
<popey> ☺
<bkerensa> lawl
<bkerensa> what is this nonsense http://www.damnocrazy.com/21/canonical-announces-upad-tablet-running-ubuntu
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> people believe that?
<mhall119> does popey even have anything to do for it today?
<bkerensa> mhall119: I'm sure he has more to do with it than community team but thats speculation at best :P
<jcastro> I love that it's $999 and like 2 people already complained about the price
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> $999 from a Chinese OEM hah
<balloons> lol, that link
<balloons> jcastro, umm, not sure actually
<popey> that site is made by the guy who runs muktware
<balloons> it means a specific error..
<Pici> That link had half the people in -offtopic convinced *rolleyes*
<bkerensa> now that I think about it.... does China have any OEM's or is it just American and Japanese OEM's that use China for labor?
<balloons> I believe it means something completely failed
<popey> mostly chinese and taiwanese
<balloons> make sense?
<jcastro> popey: the difference is it's hard to tell which site is real and which isn't. :p
<popey> i did point that out to him
<popey> https://plus.google.com/108348326565536851746/posts/KeGNrQEo1QG
<jcastro> balloons: I think so, I'd just never seen a purple canonical logo before
 * balloons notes it looks orange
<bkerensa> jcastro: remember this one http://www.netbooknews.com/wp-content/2010/10/Canonical-Cloud-1.jpg
<jcastro> hah yeah
<czajkowski> I have that sign here
<czajkowski> got it when the office was moving
<czajkowski> it used t hang on one of the doors :)
<jcastro> cool!
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> omg
<jcastro> http://socloseyoucanalmostbobbleit.com/
<jono> jcastro, omg
<jono> lol
<bkerensa> jono: http://socloseyoucanalmostbobbleit.com/
<jono> lol
<Pici> o.O
<bkerensa> jono: will this be retailing at the dollar tree or perhaps a high end retailer? :)
<jono> haha
<Pici> from the footer: "This page is a joke, do not take seriously or in combination with any other medication."
<bkerensa> Pici: clearly :) it was a meme someone made on G+ last night
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> I am falling over in my chair
<jcastro> my wife thought I was having a heart attack
<jono> lol, some people have too much time on their hands :-)
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> I am wiping the tears from my face
<jcastro> why is this so funny
<jono> haha
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro> it shouldn't be ... but the rhythm of the bobble ...
<jcastro> it's like ... mesmerizing
<jono> jcastro, mhall119, balloons, gonna be just us for our call today - I am gonna be a few mins late kicking it off as we have a new babysitting arriving any second now
<balloons> nice
<jcastro> cool cool
<jcastro> what he really means is
<jcastro> "I can't really use my keyboard until my head stops bobbling around"
<balloons> hehe.. it's been over 24 hours
<bkerensa> jono: what do you mean :) thats advocacy right there man
<bkerensa> ;p
<jono> bkerensa, was that you?
<bkerensa> jono: serious? lol I was trying to sleep it was that comic guy
<bkerensa> jono: remember the guy who did that bobble head comic strip?
<jono> bkerensa, ahh, it was Bryan?
<jono> awesome
<jono> bkerensa, can I join the release announcement hangout in a bit?
<bkerensa> jono: Of course
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: ^
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: ack'd
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> am I the only one who saw their todo list today and was like "I don't even know what half of this stuff means"
<Pici> Nope.  I've been on vacation since Christmas and I now I have to do all these works things I forgot about.
<pleia2> I am unemployed \o/
<pleia2> (only for a week though :))
<jcastro> where you going?
<pleia2> HP, get to work on the openstack ci team <3
<Pici> nice!
<Pici> Congrats :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<snap-l> pleia2: That's awesome. I'm sure you'll make great things there.
<pleia2> snap-l: thanks!
<jcastro> pleia2: what?! that's freaking awesome!
<pleia2> jcastro: yes! I'm very excited
<mhall119> pleia2: \o/ congrats!
<pleia2> was looking for something sysadmin+open source, found it :)
<mhall119> now jcastro won't ever leave you alone about juju stuff
<pleia2> lol
<vibhav> http://socloseyoucanalmostbobbleit.com/
<jcastro> that's like 2+ more conferences a year if you go to ODS!
<pleia2> yeah, at least
<vibhav> This is the most amazing website, EVAR
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: post is live on omg
<jono> pleia2, congrats!
<jcastro> pleia2: clint and robert collins are over there too
<jcastro> HP has been picking up a bunch of ubuntu expertise lately
<pleia2> jcastro: yeah, I interviewed with lifeless, cody-somerville just jined too
<bkerensa> jcastro: clint byrum?
<pleia2> joined too
<bkerensa> O.o
<jcastro> bkerensa: yeah
<czajkowski> lifeless is amazing to work with
<bkerensa> wat
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: looks good, thanks!
<bkerensa> jcastro: you guys let clint go?
<jcastro> bkerensa: like a month ago, it was on his blog
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> no
<popey> chris jones is there too iirc
<bkerensa> jcastro: will he still hack on juju?
<jcastro> I didn't let clint go, he has his own hopes and dreams and is in charge of his own destiny.
<jcastro> bkerensa: more openstacky stuff core probably, he's still around though
<pleia2> both Landscape Canonical guys I met at LISA '12 last month were at HP before, so I think there is a fair amount of trading happening :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: also, you know how good those hackers are at lock-picking, we can't keep them captive forever
<jcastro> clint had a choice between jorge and openstack. I lost. :(
<mhall119> :(
<jcastro> ODS is an awesome conference though, I think I'll actually end up seeing him more
<bkerensa> mhall119: but you have root
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> bkerensa: not me
<mhall119> no way would ubuntu devs trust me with root
<vibhav> It's sabdfl
<jcastro> bkerensa: hey did they find out the problem on omg over the break? the db was borked or something?
<bkerensa> jcastro: pm
<pleia2> I hear the next ODS is landing on Ubuntu release week, I'll be going to at least part of it (have to be in philly by thursday though, for the whole getting married thing)
<dpm> Hey all
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, dpm
<jcastro> pleia2: dang, you're full of good news today!
<pleia2> haha, been engaged for over a year, time to pull the trigger :)
<jono> hey dpm
<technoviking> jcastro: hi
<jcastro> technoviking: heya
<jcastro> technoviking: hey so what's the tldr on the forum upgrade? the last few messages make no sense to me
<technoviking> I honestly do not, ask the FC if they heard from IS when we want to work on it, no response from them.
<jcastro> ok
<technoviking> last I heard, IS wanted to do a upgrade test, then make the forums read only for a couple days to do the upgrade
<jcastro> I'll poke
<technoviking> I assume someone his the LP plugin for vB4? I think it is working about never seen the bzr to the plugin.
<pleia2> the plugin was provided back in October
<jcastro> lp:vbulletin-launchpad-integration
<jcastro> is where it lives
<technoviking> when can I order my BBH (Bacon Booble-Head) before the rush :)
<jono> technoviking, lol
<jono> now there is an acronym
<jono> BBH sounds like some kind of forum markup language
<jono> lol
<jcastro> sounds like a good name for your own bbq sauce.
<jcastro> make it happen
<popey> NO! Don't make him talk about BBQs!
<jcastro> "Spice up your chicken with some hardcore BBH, made by hand with the bones of crushed dreams."
<popey> Although.. Jokosher sauce...
<jcastro> ... sounds disgusting
<jcastro> I am || close to finishing off my dry rub recipe. For this summer. \o/
<technoviking> Severed Fifth Death Sauce
<technoviking> my grill is buried under 2 feet of snow, no grilling for the foreseeable future :(
<jcastro> I don't even have a grill yet, and if it was, it'd be buried in snow
<vibhav> jono : ping
<jono> hey vibhav
<jono> jcastro, I am gonna start making my own sauce in the next few weeks
<jono> got a DVD at Christmas that got me started :-)
<vibhav> jono : any plans for an IRC channel during the product launch?
<jono> vibhav, no current plans, but good idea
<jono> how about #ubuntu-launch
<vibhav> Sounds good
<pleia2> isn't this the sort of thing #ubuntu-discuss was created for?
<popey> why not #ubuntu-discuss...
<popey> ^5
<pleia2> ^5
<jcastro> jono: yeah, I have been looking for sources for ingredients, that seems to be like 90% of the work
<vibhav> Ah, I forgot that
<jono> #ubuntu-discuss sounds good
<jono> jcastro, you making a sauce?
<bkerensa> jono: people are excited you will be popping in
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> bkerensa, :-)
<vibhav> Heh
<bkerensa> jono: I think they want to hear about this bobble head :D
<jono> lol
<jcastro> jono: no, dry rub/seasoning.
<vibhav> jono : spread the Hangout/IRC channel on the Ubuntu social media channels. That should do it
<vibhav> Channel word*
<jono> jcastro, man, rubs are hard to make
<jono> jcastro, for Christmas Erica bought me every Myron Mixon rub he does so I can play with them
<jono> he is the guy from BBQ Pitmasters :-)
<daker> if you haven't see what i captured :D https://plus.google.com/u/0/101694416703170881163/posts/H49guzJSf9A
<daker> seen*
<jono> and I am heading to his BBQ school in Feb, can't wait
<jono> daker, lol
<vibhav> daker : lol
<jcastro> jono: mine is my grandmas recipe, it's more something like lowry's salt mix, something you want to sprinkle on your meat when you don't have time to mix something
<daker> jono: it was on ubuntu.com for a few seconds :D
<jcastro> basically, a good ootb seasoning, nothing like special or anything
<jono> jcastro, oh nice, I love family recipes, make all the difference
<jcastro> yeah.
<jono> not all that much BBQ in the Bacon family though, lol
<jono> daker, what was?
<JoseeAntonioR> the bobble thingy
<vibhav> I am sure that landuke is behind the bobble website
<daker> what have you seen on the capture
<jono> it wasnt, surely?
<popey> vibhav: thats not who owns the domain
<daker> jono: it was on ubuntu.com
<jono> daker, that is a mock site :-)
<vibhav> popey : who owns the domain?
<mhall119> I bet popey does
<popey> vibhav: whois is your friend lazy man
<vibhav> I'm here on a mobile
<vibhav> :(
<popey> whois.net
<JoseeAntonioR> boom, it's private
<jono> Alexander Wainwright
<daker> ah :D
<jono> ahh yeah
<mhall119> bkerensa: how's the hangout going?
<mhall119> or has it not started yet?
<philipballew> I think it starts in like 45 minutes apparently.
<bkerensa> mhall119: it has not yet started... setting up a firefox roll up for a backdrop in my office
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> bkerensa: as long as it doesn't cover your Ubuntu pictograms
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: do you have ubuntu pictograms too?
<mhall119> someone did, I thought it was him
<JoseeAntonioR> it was me
<mhall119> I know he painted his office bright orange
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: ah, ok
<JoseeAntonioR> his office is a mix between firefox orange and ubuntu orange
<mhall119> just like him
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: not yet... my office is not finished yet I need to do another coat of paint for it to have the shine I want and its winter so I cant now
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: shall we?
<JoseeAntonioR> huh?
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<mhall119> czajkowski: are we encouraging the use of #ubuntu-discuss to talk about the announcement?
<popey> that would make sense
<Pici> please
<jcastro> popey: I am really happy to see this
<jcastro> (not making another channel/list)
<jcastro> good job
<czajkowski> mhall119: eh why are you asked me :)
<czajkowski> *asking
<mhall119> czajkowski: I thought you mentioned something about it
<czajkowski> Nooo
<jono> bkerensa, where do I join the hangout?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, ^
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: I'll give you the link
<jono> thanks
<pleia2> mhall119: that was me, not czajkowski ;) and I gave a heads up to the irc team that we'd be pointing people there
<mhall119> pleia2: ok, I've been all over the map today, so pardon the confusion
<cjohnston> imbrandon: omg is down
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: ping, omg is down
<jcastro> I don't run omg!
<jcastro> and it works fine for me
<jcastro> oh, now it's down
<marcoceppi> JoseeAntonioR: you'll want to ping imbrandon
<JoseeAntonioR> imbrandon: ^
<marcoceppi> The Ubuntu homepage won't load for me
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: its now on ubuntu..com
<snap-l> And ubuntu.com isn't loading
<jcastro> omg seems up
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: click on the first post
<jcastro> it works for me now
<jcastro> .. but back down
<marcoceppi> My assumption, two web-heads. One is down
<jo-erlend> alright; time's up. What's the big secret? :)
<snap-l> jo-erlend: There's no U in Ubuntu
<snap-l> ;)
<jo-erlend> it's a Phone. :)
<snap-l> We've been working on bnt all this time.
<jo-erlend> I can tell from the image on /devices that it must be Ubuntu Phone.
<jo-erlend> :)
<jcastro> alas, my dream of ubuntu on toasters is dead.
<jcastro> marcoceppi: hey, so, just in time for your webos phone to die
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yeah, pretty good timing
<marcoceppi> I just need to know where to throw my money
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpWHJDLsqTU
<inetpro> jono: the link in your article to go to developer phone page is incorrect at http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/01/02/announcing-ubuntu-for-phones/
<inetpro> I'm guessing it should go to http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ ?
<inetpro> oh and I'm talking about the link in the paragraph starting with "If you have Qt/QML programming experience...."
<SergioMeneses> inetpro, is working that link?.. I can see it
<inetpro> SergioMeneses: it's fixed now
<inetpro> thanks jono
<jono> thanks!
<inetpro> clearly the Ubuntu sites are very popular today
 * inetpro would love to see some web stats
<SergioMeneses> inetpro, perfect
<SergioMeneses> hey hey jono \o always is nice to see you
<jono> hey SergioMeneses :-)
<Pici> mhall119: is #ubuntu-phone now the place we should be pointing people?  It would be nice to know since we are getting lots of questions about it in #ubuntu
<mhall119> Pici: I think that would be best, it matches #ubuntu-tv
<jcastro> mhall119: jono: where should incoming phone questions be tagged on AU, I'm assuming "mobile"?
<jono> jcastro, yeah, mobile
<mhall119> jcastro: yes
<mhall119> guess I should monitor AU too
<jcastro> if you can submit some fixes here pointing to the official resources that would be <3: http://askubuntu.com/tags/mobile/info
<jcastro> it's not obvious the tag is for generic mobile stuff
<mhall119> jcastro: added some links
<daker> it seems that the toolkit is only for 12.10, no 12.04 :(
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-03
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: ping
<jono> hey JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: hey, tomorrow I'll be starting the hangout 10-15 mins before to set everything up, to confirm the stream starts at 10:30 your time
<jono> thanks so much JoseeAntonioR
<jono> man, you rock!
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<daker> After France now Qatar is coming to the USA http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/01/02/al-jazeera-said-to-be-acquiring-current-tv/
<mhall119> I've seen articles about the ubuntu phone on at least two "What's hot" promoted articles on G+, which means we're reaching people who don't even follow Ubuntu stuff
<bkerensa> mhall119: CNN bashed the platform pretty hard
<philipballew> http://money.cnn.com/2013/01/02/technology/mobile/ubuntu-smartphone-linux/
<jcastro> meh
<jcastro> that's like "why is apple even trying, everyone is using blackberries and symbian."
<jcastro> "why is google trying everyone is using iphones."
<bkerensa> jcastro: everyone is not using iphones :) Android outsells iPhone 5 to 2
<bkerensa> jcastro: and it doesn't matter what a finance writer for CNN says imho
<bkerensa> :)
<jcastro> bkerensa: at the time when android launched iphone was already entrenched
<jcastro> and it passed it
<jcastro> that's my entire point
<jcastro> it's like people saying "why bother, we have iphone and android" totally forget that not that long ago it was blackberry and symbian; and that changed relatively quickly.
<mhall119> jcastro: bkerensa: Remember the early reactions to the iPod?
<bkerensa> mhall119: yes
<bkerensa> mhall119: Im not suggesting Ubuntu Phone is disadvantaged
<bkerensa> I just think the situation is unique in those cases
<bkerensa> Google had billions it made of search
<bkerensa> thats how it defeated Apple and Blackberry and continues to smack down Windows Phone
<jcastro> I don't think it's a zero sum game
<jcastro> I wouldn't call any of those things "defeated"
<bkerensa> Nexus 7 is a success... It sold for $199 and they give you $50 back in credit towards apps... its loss leading
<bkerensa> So in reality
<bkerensa> google loses on every Nexus 7 that sells
<mhall119> bkerensa: the article wasn't that bad,really
<bkerensa> mhall119: the headline was
<mhall119> bkerensa: Apple makes their own Hardware, so OEMs are locked out of that.  Google now owns a phone manufacturer, so they're competing with other OEMs.  Microsoft has only had Nokia so far, and is also entering the hardware business with Surface.  If you're an OEM without your own OS right now, you're probably looking for other options
<bkerensa> Nokia is dying
<mhall119> probably
<bkerensa> Samsung and HTC are locked in to Google
<bkerensa> Apple owns Foxconn and China
<bkerensa> so what does that leave?
<mhall119> locked in?  I don't think so
<bkerensa> pff
<bkerensa> Samsung and HTC are making a fortune on Android
<mhall119> Right now Google needs Samsung as much as Samsung needs google
<mhall119> Android is only at the top of the market because of Samsung
<mhall119> looks at handset sales
<mhall119> Samsung has been given a lot of preference by Google so far
<mhall119> but now Google has their own hardware division that they paid a fair bit of money for
<mhall119> I'm betting they're going to use it
<jcastro> any idea how the lock screen works?
<jcastro> he mentioned it doesn't lock
<mhall119> jcastro: according to the video, it's not a lock screen
<jcastro> but like, that can't be right
<mhall119> why?
<jcastro> well, how do you lock your phone then?
<mhall119> you don't
<jcastro> that's the first thing my wife said when she saw that part.
<jcastro> "so anyone can see my facebook?"
<mhall119> my DroidX's "lock" screen just takes a swipe to unlock
<jcastro> mine has a pin
<mhall119> not mine
<mhall119> I don't think iPhones do either
<mhall119> at least, not by default
<jcastro> oh ok
<mhall119> maybe someone will make a 3rd party lock screen
<jcastro> well as long as we can lock it then fine
<mhall119> it's "locked" in the sense that you can't do anything with a tap
<mhall119> but unlike my current phone, where a swipe unlocks it and only then can I get to something
<mhall119> on this, a swipe "unlocks" it *and* gets me what I wanted, with one gesture
<mhall119> it's not secure, no
<mhall119> but it's no less secure that what most phones have
<jcastro> well I'm sure there will be some locking functionality in there
<mhall119> most likely
<jcastro> that's one nice thing I saw on the surface
<mhall119> I'm sure someone will invent multi-factor auth using the camera, gps and accelerometers
<jcastro> the lock screen is any picture you choose
<jcastro> and the "code" is your own gesture on top of that pic
<mhall119> face north, jump twice, then cross your eyes
<jcastro> so like, you can circle certain people's heads or do whatever
<mhall119> jcastro: like on Windows 8?
<mhall119> oh, "saw on the surface", duh
<mhall119> yeah, that was a neat idea
<mhall119> man, we are all over the media on this one
 * mhall119 tips his hat to the marketing team
<jcastro> the indicators are the best part
<jcastro> that's really unique
<jcastro> and makes total sense in hindsight
<popey> the welcome screen is gorgeous
<popey> and very personal
<popey> so shows maybe number of tweets per day you sent, or number of emails per day, or some other thing unique to you
<popey> I'm sure someone will make a lock app, maybe we will, but initially the welcome screen is the design we're showing at CES
<jcastro> "number of mailing lists you closed this month"
<popey> :D
<popey> if it can be programmatically discovered, it can be a source for the welcome screen
<jcastro> oh nice
<popey> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/design
<jcastro> and the round circle thing
<popey> see the bit "a phone you can see yourself in"
<popey> yes
<jcastro> what does that represent
<popey> days of the month
<popey> hours of the day
<popey> whatever
<popey> its somewhat abstract
<jcastro> ah
<popey> pretty
<jcastro> and the blobby colored circle things
<jcastro> probably generated from my data?
<popey> yes, excactly
<popey> the blobs are relative based on the results
<jcastro> nod
<popey> so 3 tweets = small blob, 100 tweets, big one
<jcastro> oh cool, "3 km walked"
<popey> one of the videos i saw, verge I think, didn't demo the pull down notifications well
<popey> he kinda implied you had to be spot on target to pull them down
<popey> but you don't
<jcastro> I love the made up names for otto and ivanka
<popey> you pull down a little anywhere on the right, and then slide to the right or left to choose an indicator, then down to show it
<popey> its really nice
<popey> even things like the design of the tiles, the curve in the corners is reflected in the font
<popey> or vice versa ☺
<jcastro> yeah the font looks great
<mhall119> popey: the indicators look awesome
<mhall119> and I *love* how the Unity dash elements translated to the phone
<bkerensa> mhall119: Ubuntu on Desktop in American Store http://i.imgur.com/jZQd6.jpg
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> bkerensa: sweet, what store is that?
<bkerensa> mhall119: Frys
<bkerensa> best computer store in the world
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> mhall119: Frys is like Walmart Supercenter for Geeks
 * popey went to frys in palo alto when he was there
<popey> the first one I think
<bkerensa> yeah
<popey> it was made to look like a chip
<bkerensa> yep
<bkerensa> thats a small one too
<bkerensa> :)
<popey> the entrance had a giant Enter key on it, and the exit had an Escape key
<popey> yeah
<popey> do like frys
<bkerensa> the one up here in outside of Portland is probably larger than a Walmart Supercenter
<popey> man that was 10 years ago
<bkerensa> popey: you should go again
<bkerensa> satisfy the inner geek
<popey> heh
<popey> at the time I didn't have kids
<popey> wanted to move out there
<czajkowski> aloha
<cjohnston> 22
<nigelb> 23
<czajkowski> popey: brilliant having richard on talking to webmink!
<popey> yeah
<czajkowski> very articlate and clear and good
<czajkowski> :)
 * AlanBell is listening to it too
<czajkowski> this would have been what I'd have prefered to have seen yesterday for a hangout
<czajkowski> interview and technical
<popey> blimey, it's only one day later
<popey> less than a day later
<czajkowski> tis just some feedback :)
<popey> that was fun
 * AlanBell goes back to watch the first half
<czajkowski> popey: cheers for answering gareth was just trying to find out
<popey> ☺
<jcastro> ok so this phone interview with webmink is good?
<czajkowski> jcastro: yes
<czajkowski> very informative
<AlanBell> it is OK, he is a very gentle interviewer and got some good information out
<czajkowski> don't know if I'd say gentle, more that he's clued in and knows how to be professional on an interview
<popey> I would imagine he'd get tougher questions from some others
<czajkowski> nods
<jcastro> lol
<jcastro> "Your detractors, which are, inexpclicably, from the free software community instead of your competitors..."
<popey> heh
<popey> yeah
<jcastro> that is the funniest thing I've heard in a while
<mhall119> jcastro: +1
<mhall119> we are our own worst critics
<imbrandon> we are our loudest, not sure about worst :)
<mhall119> when the super meat boy thing exploded, someone posted it on the ubuntu and gaming subreddits.  The Ubuntu one was full of people accusing Canonical of all manner of stuff, the gaming one was far more critical of team meat's handling of it
<czajkowski> imbrandon: no worst
<mhall119> imbrandon: I'd say both
<imbrandon> heh, well ok i conceed
<imbrandon> :)
<popey> WE ARE AWESOME!
<popey> It's all those other fsckers!
<jcastro> mhall119: yeah
<imbrandon> frakkers > fsckers :P
<jcastro> someone on /r/linux yesterday from RH was like "we're making a FOSS alternative to PPAs."
<jcastro> it's like dang dude, it's only been AGPL for 4 years
<imbrandon> umm isnt LP agpl
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> given the ability for PPA's to make RPM's ala SuSE build service would be nice but yea ...
<czajkowski> you can now have community ARM built ppas also
<czajkowski> fast builds
<czajkowski> *faster
<jcastro> popey: are you pals with webmink? Seems like a good chap to have onair too
<popey> kinda, online "pals"
<popey> we've had him on UUPC before
<popey> he is a good guy to have on, long history
<mhall119> czajkowski: what do you need to do to build for arm in your ppa?
<czajkowski> ask me nicely :)
<czajkowski> https://twitter.com/launchpad_net/status/278160578474803200
<imbrandon> oh nice :)
<imbrandon> czajkowski: those Calxeda bajillion core boxen doing the builds ?
<popey> those calxeda boxes nobody can get hold of ☺
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> my next guess was a room full of Rasbery Pi's :)
<jcastro> if you need an ARM build we have an AMI for ARM builds that simulates the calxeda box
<jcastro> nice
<jcastro> "it will be the most open platform in the industry."
<nigelb> cjohnston: congrats?
<imbrandon> jcastro: isnt it VERY slow tho ?
<cjohnston> nigelb: ehh
<czajkowski> imbrandon: narp
<nigelb> cjohnston: just late to do that? :P
<imbrandon> later might be intresting to start some actual arm PPA builds for phone/mobile testing, but for now even my Pi is still sitting in its container it was posted in :)
<AlanBell> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/resolution-independence.html is the best feature of the whole announcement, and wasn't mentioned :)
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> AlanBell: yeah, I think leading off with "we're shooting to be the most open" would have stopped some of the haters.
<jcastro> but whatever, haters gonna hate
<imbrandon> AlanBell: thats likely because in reality its very hard, ever develop for iOS ( iPad and iPhone resolution indepdance ) sux and must be well thought out even with nice tools like QML helping
<imbrandon> in reality just scaling the same UI isnt the best solution most of the time
<AlanBell> no, it wouldn't help to say that it is the most open unless that was backed up with a bzr repo at the time of the announcement, I am glad they didn't go big on the "open" thing
<jcastro> nah, if it was in a bzr repo people would just complain it wasn't on github. :p
<imbrandon> hah
<AlanBell> what wasn't stressed enough was that this is for the next generation of phones with octocores and retina displays etc. It was demoed on a phone that google have discontinued sales of and was a bit laggy, but that doesn't matter a bit
<AlanBell> people are thinking that it is supposed to go on the 2011 nexus and not the 2014 monster
<imbrandon> in fairness it did talk about lower end emerging market devices
<AlanBell> Canonical need a beast of an operating system to go to the OEMs because the OEMs need to convince the public that they need to buy new more powerful phones
<jcastro> I have a GN
<jcastro> and even the unfinished ubuntu thing looks faster than android on my phone
<popey> yeah, the goal is two tier, low end and "SUPERRRRR-PHOOOONES!"
<jcastro> though I haven't compared it side to side
<popey> with capes on or something
 * mhall119 wants a caped Ubuntu Phone
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, want to know, who's 'the phone team' conformed by?
<czajkowski> conformed?
<JoseeAntonioR> I mean, which teams are part of 'the phone team'?
<JoseeAntonioR> or there isn't one yet?
<imbrandon> mhall119: i just want mine in tights, no cape :)
<mhall119> imbrandon: TMI
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: it's product strategy
<imbrandon> lol, in all seriousness /me goes to seek out the preview SDK , bbiab
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: thanks
<jcastro> This ad needs upvotes everyone: http://meta.askubuntu.com/a/5685/235
<pleia2> User Days is happening in early February, so if you know anyone.. :) http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2013/01/03/call-for-instructors-ubuntu-user-days-on-feb-9th-10th-2013/
<jcastro> pleia2: I posted your ad
<pleia2> thank you!
<jcastro> needs like 4 more upvotes to hit the ad rotation though
<jcastro> pleia2: who did your ad? We need to have that person update them for all the events. :)
<pleia2> it's on the wiki, let's see..
<pleia2> this guy https://launchpad.net/~htorque
<jcastro> oh, I know him already
<jcastro> <3
<mhall119> jono: will be there in a moment
<technoviking> jcastro: responded to the rt, a beta vB4 theme has been ready forever
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> also
<jcastro> I say we do it like the theme redo
<jcastro> get it up asap
<jcastro> and then tweak later
<jcastro> if we spend back and forth time with IS on the theme prior to that it'll probably take us another 2 years.
<technoviking> jcastro: no doubt
<technoviking> jcastro: my free time is less, taking two classes, building a new digital archive for work and training for a marathon. But will be responsive as I can.
 * jcastro nods
<czajkowski> AlanBell: your day is complete Jan offically likes you now :) https://plus.google.com/112648813199640203443/posts/fyafy8uxYvi
<AlanBell> gosh
<AlanBell> cold beer too
<AlanBell> I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone quite a lot earlier
<jono> jcastro, we should catch up today, maybe after my lunch?
<jcastro> I have a call right now and a review for tomorrow's call with antonio
<jcastro> you want to join in on the juju charm review? I assume that's probably our main topic anyway
<mhall119> AlanBell: I've added more article links to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone
<AlanBell> smashing
<AlanBell> just need to add a critisism section :)
<AlanBell> and "in popular culture"
<popey> perfect timing
<czajkowski> AlanBell: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Canonical-phones-in-Ubuntu-for-phones-1776104.html
<popey> it is a wiki czajkowski ☺
<mhall119> popey: is that supposed to be encouraging or discouraging?
<czajkowski> popey: am attempting to log off and poke jon to go for spin in the new vroooom vrooom :)
<czajkowski> plus still not sure why we're adding all the press stuff to a wiki in the first place :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: for fun and profit
<czajkowski> makes no sense :) but to each their own, as you say tis  a wiki
<czajkowski> now vrooo  vrooom time
<popey> mhall119: i have a t-shirt which has "It *is* a wiki!" on it because in our local LUG people would email the mailing list asking people to fix wiki pages
<Pici> !itsawiki
<ubot2> It's a wiki, *you* can edit it
<popey> ☺
<mhall119> popey: +1
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, hey
<jono> we are good to go in 15?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: hi!
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, I'm setting up my environment, then the hangout
<jono> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<jono> popey, gonna post to the FB page about the Q+A, can you server take that kind of traffic?
<popey> hmmm
<popey> probably not ☺
<mhall119> jono: be sure to mention th ephone in the post to really hammer it good
<popey> hah
<jono> popey, ok
<jcastro> jono: ok my call is over, we can go now if you want too
<jono> jcastro, videocast now
<jcastro> oh nm, I see you're busy with other stuff
<popey> jono: maybe link to the G+ thing and the webchat thing?
<popey> if you see me drop off irc then no, my server can't cope ☺
<jcastro> hah
<popey> top - 18:33:00 up 14 days, 20:07,  3 users,  load average: 0.19, 0.18, 0.14
<popey> coping okay
<marcoceppi> caching caching caching :)
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: and according to jetpack, we got 406 hits today
<popey> swet
<popey> *sweet
<popey> could probably cope with way more, the VPS didn't really blip much
<JoseeAntonioR> we're still waiting for canonical hosting
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: it can, on dec 11th it had 4297 hits during a hangout
<popey> haha, nice
<popey> i upgraded the vps from 10.04 to 12.04 recently too
<popey> 2 weeks ago
<AlanBell> czajkowski: Jan officially likes everyone now
<mhall119> he's such a sweety
<daker> +1 his post :)
<jcastro> hey nice
<jcastro> mhall119:
<jcastro> http://ubuntuone.com/2FmwTk0gHwO9CWtPbwFHyt
<jcastro> looks like people are already playing around!
<mhall119> nice
<mhall119> very nice, actually
<mhall119> jcastro: where was that posted?
<jcastro> http://www.iloveubuntu.net/how-create-currency-converter-app-ubuntu-phones-step-step-official-guide
<bkerensa> jono: you think you can put me in touch with Canonical's Ubuntu Phone Product Manager?
<bkerensa> A certain magazine is interested in a article and I would like to know as much as I can if I'm going to write it :)
<popey> see pm
<jono> bkerensa, sure
<bkerensa> jono: popey sent me the details :)
<jono> bkerensa, coo
<jono> cool
<jono> jcastro, all set?
<bkerensa> my deadline is monday x.x
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> jono: oh yeah, sure
<jcastro> G+ me up!
<jono> jcastro, invite sent
<daker> mhall119: one small thing here http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/mobile/currency-converter-phone-app/
<daker> "Ubuntu 12.10 – get Ubuntu" get ubuntu link to 12.04 not 12.10
<mhall119> daker: nice catch, fixed it
<mhall119> thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: the written summary is now available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JonoBacon/QandA/20130103
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-04
<jcastro> jono: hah
<jcastro> Have you ever used a Nexus phone (like Galaxy Nexus or Nexus 4) with ICS? If so, how can you claim the interface is not beautiful and polished?
<jcastro> I have, and I can claim the interface is not beautiful and polished.
<jcastro> that's the best thing I've heard all day
<jono> jcastro, lol :-)
<jcastro> jono: ah! look at this one
<jcastro> http://ubuntuone.com/0FKiUDgpT7cxBcvVpO5sN4
<jono> jcastro, who did that?
<jcastro> some guy, it's posted here: http://www.iloveubuntu.net/how-create-currency-converter-app-ubuntu-phones-step-step-official-guide
<SergioMeneses> jcastro, ++
<SergioMeneses> btw good evening
<mhall119> 45 minutes to go through the currency converter tutorial, and that include a break to put the kids to bed
<mhall119> not bad at all
<hrabbey> Hi; Not sure which channel / path best.
<hrabbey> Trying to figure out where / who best to contact for setting up a quick face-to-face chat on 1/9 at CES 2013 in Las Vegas.
<hrabbey> Company reason for chat: We are helping IVI (via GENIVI) with Navigation (Mapping, GPS, etc.) core tech.
<hrabbey> I am interested in how IVI-Remix and Ubuntu phone could mesh with that work.
<hrabbey> To put it a different way: Any plans yet for the project /workgroup to put maps & location support in Ubuntu phone?
<hrabbey> I will drop by the booth in any case, but it is nice to avoid that the best person to talk to did not just step away for a break.
<bkerensa> hrabbey: There is a formhttp://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/contact-us
<mhall119> hi hrabbey
<mhall119> popey: are you around to help hrabbey?
<mhall119> or jono ?
<mhall119> hrabbey: if you come back around here in, say, 12 hours, there will be more folks around :)
<hrabbey> Will do.  So this is an OK channel for the question then?
<hrabbey> I always hesitate on forms, cause I feel they are impersonal, and the form kind of hinted they didn't have time to talk to anyone other than phone manufacturers.
<hrabbey> If it is a waste of time, I do not want to waste their time.
<JoseeAntonioR> hrabbey: this is the right channel to ask, and it's not a waste of time :)
<JoseeAntonioR> the people in charge are away, so if you come back you'll probably find them onlie
<hrabbey> Thanks.  I'll check back in tomorrow then.
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks to you for the interest! :)
<hrabbey> I figured it was a bit late, but hoped I could at least get a hint that I was on the right track.
<hrabbey> Thanks for all the work in making Ubuntu the great platform it is and will be.
<jono> hrabbey, can you email me?
<jono> jono@ubuntu.com
<hrabbey> Sure.  Will do.
<jono> thanks!
<hrabbey> My pleasure.  Good night.
<marcoceppi> Hey jono, if you're around would you care to weigh in on this: http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/5682/do-we-need-a-new-ubuntu-for-phones-tag The AU community is in a strong disagreement with the mobile tag being used for the tablet and phone questions on the site. Is there a preferred tag from a Canonical standpoint?
<marcoceppi> I just want to make sure the right people track the right tags on your end
<jono> marcoceppi, thanks for letting me know
<jono> I will weigh in
<dpm> gooooood morning everyone!
<czajkowski> dpm: is there a place to send web app developers to in particular?
<dpm> hi czajkowski, on IRC, if they've got questions specific to Ubuntu web apps, then #ubuntu-webapps. If they've got questions about app development in general (including web development), then #ubuntu-app-devel. For questions on Ask Ubuntu the tag is 'application-development'
<dpm> and we probably have a tag for web apps there, let me see if I can find it...
<czajkowski> dpm: cool and is there any website ?
<dpm> czajkowski, http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/webapps/
<czajkowski> dpm: perfect thanks
<dpm> np. There's also http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/webapps, but it's more for user questions rather than for dev questions
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> cheers
<AlanBell> dpm: most of that is outdated and doesn't quite work
<dpm> AlanBell, what do you refer to by "that"
<AlanBell> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.04/javascript/ for example, I think if you click all the links the calls are wrong
<dpm> AlanBell, I don't have a 12.04 system to test. Do you think, or do you know they are wrong? If they are wrong and you could file a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+filebug I can fix those docs myself on the site.
<AlanBell> they are wrong in 12.10, they used to wrok
<AlanBell> showNotification can't take two parameters, it needs a third for example
<AlanBell> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/webapps/ links to that documentation, however look what I found http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/
<AlanBell> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/javascript/uwapi-ref.html
<AlanBell> that is updated but seemingly not linked to from anywhere
<AlanBell> there is a bigger problem that I can't now write a webapp and having specified in the init call that I want version 1.0 of the API I don't know whether that is a 12.04 or 12.10 client with different APIs so why on earth is there a version number in the API call?
<AlanBell> bug 1035581
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1035581 in WebApps: Applications "Unity Web API Documentation code snippets don't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035581
<czajkowski> AlanBell: that bug is assigned to alex
<czajkowski> good job it'll be fixed then
<AlanBell> the documentation might be fixed (well it has been to an extent, just not put in the navigation)
<AlanBell> the problem is that we are making it very hard to develop webapps that work on multiple versions of Ubuntu
<AlanBell> actually it looks like the API was changed within 12.04 as well from the bug
<dpm> AlanBell, ok, I've updated the page with the 12.10 link now: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/webapps
<dpm> in doing that, I've broken the embedded video, though
<AlanBell> excellent!
<AlanBell> dpm: does the last one adding launcher items work for you?
<AlanBell> Error while dispatching call to Launcher.addAction: TypeError: Object #<Object> has no method '_addAction'
<dpm> webapps are unfortunately pretty broken on my system, so I'm probably not the best reference :)
<AlanBell> ah OK
<dpm> sorry
<AlanBell> well at least having most of the calls work is a huge improvement
<dpm> AlanBell, alex-abreu on #ubuntu-webapps might be the best person to ask atm. I've got access to the API docs on d.u.c, so if you find out more, just ping me and I can apply the changes straight away
<AlanBell> great. And, yes that video has gone :( but with the hello world example working I think more people will stick with it
<dpm> yeah, I don't know why wordpress is no longer embedding the video, I've been playing with it for 20 mins, and I even restored the original version, but no joy. I give up :/
<jcastro> dpm: wordpress hates you today
<jcastro> it gets like that sometimes, mean spirited.
<dpm> jcastro, indeed, I think it needs some rest after the hammering in the last 2 days
<doctormon> jcastro: The ghost of wordpress present is here to show you the error of your blog! ~wooo~
<mhall119> dpm: wasn't it a plugin that embedded the videos?  Maybe IS just needs to re-enable it
<dpm> mhall119, good point, but I think it's standard WP functionality, and not handled by a plugin. Oddly enough, the embedding was working before I did my (unrelated) edit to the page. I'm not really sure what's going on.
<mhall119> ah, nvm then
<jcastro> maybe it's the cache in front of it?
<dpm> jcastro, yeah, I was thinking about it as well, but as I have no idea on how caches work, I'm a bit at a loss :(
<jono> dpm, jcastro, mhall119, balloons invite sent
<dpm> ok!
<jcastro> I will be 60 seconds late
<jcastro> wrapping up a call
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, let me know when you will be available
<balloons> SergioMeneses, kk
<doctormon> jono: Any movement on the design-team email I sent you before UDS?
<jono> doctormon, I will check back into it
<doctormon> OK, thanks jono
<jcastro> jono: lol didn't we have a call today?
<jono> jcastro, I figured we talked yesterday
<jcastro> works for me
<jcastro> I have one thing to bring up by I can PM
<jcastro> hey AlanBell
<jcastro> there's a bug for being able to granularly turn lenses/scopes' online thinger on and off
<jcastro> do you have that handy?
<AlanBell> hi jcastro
<AlanBell> bug #1087873
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1087873 in unity (Ubuntu) "lens privacy feature does not work on all lenses" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087873
<AlanBell> not quite
<AlanBell> I sent some emails to the ayatana list about it and did a blog article, not sure there is a bug about more granularity, just lots about "it doesn't work"
<AlanBell> bkerensa: you know this is not about the default lenses right?
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Ahh I thought it was
<bkerensa> AlanBell: then its not really a bug is it since they are third party ppa mostly?
<AlanBell> nah, they are all coded up to check the flag
<AlanBell> it is a huge bug
<jcastro> right, but isn't there a bug for "I should be able to turn some online searches on, and some off."?
<AlanBell> I don't believe there is a bug for that because it is working as designed
<AlanBell> to the extent that it works
<AlanBell> bkerensa: http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2012/12/privacy-is-hard-lets-go-shopping/
<AlanBell> I was told to file bugs like Bug #1092279 for things that don't respect the single flag
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1092279 in Google Documents Lens "does not respect the privacy flag" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092279
<AlanBell> but there are just too many and I can't be bothered to review them all because I don't agree with the fix it in every lens approach
<jcastro> oh, I remember seeing a mockup of what that would like like and assumed there would be a bug
<AlanBell> oh that, um one sec
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/Privacy.png
<AlanBell> that was on an email to the design list to spark discussion about the design
<AlanBell> I can file a bug if you like
<AlanBell> https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/msg10133.html had no replies
<AlanBell> https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/msg10092.html had no replies
<AlanBell> https://plus.google.com/109175303602657131317/posts/F8a3uwB9iu2 was the discussion in question, not on a mailing list
<AlanBell> G+ has crap searching in communities or streams, that took 10 minutes of scrolling to find
<snap-l> jono: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaAkWy55V3A
<snap-l> per jcastro's request. ;)
<jcastro> hah petrucci's is so him
<jcastro> so stereotype
<jcastro> he does all the megadeth ones + kirk spot on
<snap-l> Save for overusing the wah pedal. ;)
<jcastro> yeah
<jono> snap-l, nice!
<jcastro> this guy is kind of creepy at getting the personalities right
<jcastro> I like how he kind of overplays it to make a point
<jcastro> Like the Van Halen one, lol
<snap-l> Van Halen really is about overplaying, though
<snap-l> It's somewhere between the balance of the right amount of notes for the measure, and too many notes. ;)
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> the mustaine one is funny too
<jcastro> "let's slowly just creep up the neck."
<jcastro> on every song.
<mhall119> rrnwexec: ping
<rrnwexec> mhall119: ack
<mhall119> rrnwexec: hey, you did an interview with me at UDS, has that audio posted somewhere?
<rrnwexec> mhall119: that's a superb question ;) it's in editing, should be available in a week or so
<mhall119> ah, cool, please let me know when so I can figure out what I said ;)
<rrnwexec> mhall119: if you want a copy of the unedited i can get it to you though :)
<mhall119> it's cheating to do interviews half-way through a party with free beer
<mhall119> rrnwexec: I cna wiat
<rrnwexec> mhall119: will let you in on the pre-release then. your interview was quite awesome.
<mhall119> ah, good to hear, thanks
<rrnwexec> mhall119: and i don't remember any free beer. hmm ;P
<cjohnston> I want free beer
<mhall119> rrnwexec: at the closing party there was, for a time
<jcastro> cjohnston: heya
<jcastro> I see django 1.5 is in RC
<cjohnston> uh oh
<jcastro> <--- EOD.
<jcastro> have a good weekend everyone
<cjohnston> that's all you had to tell me?
<cjohnston> :-P
<jcastro> snap-l: you get our housewarming invite?
<jcastro> cjohnston: yeah, think of it as motivation to work on the django charm
<jcastro> hah
<cjohnston> i thought there was one
<mhall119> jcastro: is there a charm for dovecot?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: I think yes
<snap-l> jcastro: Yeah, I did
<jono> mhall119, around?
<jono> cjohnston, ping?
<jono> Quick Django question: I have three tables, A, B, and C, each is linked via a Foreign Key C(B), B(A) and I know the pk of A - how do I return all records from C when I just know the pk of A with this relationship?
<james_w> jono, C.objects.filter(b__a=pk) might work
<james_w> where "b" and "a" are the attribute names of B and A on C and B respectively
<james_w> yeah, seems to work fine
<jono> james_w, so does b__a specify two keys I can search?
<james_w> jono, if C.b is the attribute that refers to B
<james_w> then C.objects.filter(b=<id>)
<jono> james_w, gotcha
<james_w> will find you all Cs that reference the B with <id>
<jono> thanks james_w, will give that a try
<james_w> double underscore moves another link down the chain
<james_w> so b__a=<pk> finds all C where C.b.a.pk == pk
<jono> james_w, I get: Cannot resolve keyword 'b' into field
<james_w> jono, you need to use the attribute name for B that is used on C
<james_w> jono, if you share your model definitions then I can be more precise
<jono> james_w, sure, I will pastebin it
<jono> james_w, ahhh I got it working
<jono> like you say, I specified the attributes
<jono> thanks james_w!
<james_w> np
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-05
<bkerensa> jono: interest is sparking on Mozilla IRC about Ubuntu Phone
<bkerensa> :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: I'm not surprised
<JoseeAntonioR> wow, all my friends that thought Ubuntu was nonsense now want to buy an Ubuntu phone and are asking me for prices
<daker> Woww +1.260.000 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpWHJDLsqTU
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: +1
<jcastro> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon> pong
<imbrandon> doh, join/part's off
<bkerensa> mhall119: they were wondering if things like Thunderbird or Firefox would be able to be ported or whether it would have some qml browser
<mhall119> bkerensa: Chances are both will be able to run on the Ubuntu Phone, but I don't know if they would be candidates for default apps.  Do their mobile versions still use XUL?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-06
<marcoceppi> THERE IS NO DANA, ONLY XUL
<imbrandon> I aint afraid of no ghosts ...
<MrChrisDruif> Hi everyone. I didn't even know we had "apps" webpages, but how can someone report issues/inclarities to one of those pages? E.g. https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/nitro/
<popey> whats wrong with it MrChrisDruif ?
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-webcatalog is the project page
<MrChrisDruif> According to someone that's actually using the app is the licensing BSD, which isn't proprietary afaik
<mhall119> oh, data problem, not code problem
<cjohnston> it is bsd
<MrChrisDruif> popey; Final line reads "Nitro is also free open source software." If that is true, then why does it say it's proprietary licensed?
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: someone entered the wrong value in a form somewhere
<MrChrisDruif> That's why we @ #ubuntu+1 were wondering where you could report things that are wrong?
<mhall119> hmmm, I wonder it they sent it through the consumer-apps team
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: have you contacted the developers about this?
<MrChrisDruif> No, I didn't even know about apps.ubuntu.com till a few minutes ago.
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: it's listed a proprietary in USC as well
<MrChrisDruif> I would've guessed as much. I think the information is pulled from the repos.
<mhall119> it's possible it was submitted to the software center under a proprietary license so they could use the consumer-apps review process rather than the ARB review process
<popey> haha "https://launchpad.net/nitrotasks"  "Simplified BSD Licence
<popey> (Don't steal this software. Thanks.)"
<MrChrisDruif> popey; =D lol
<popey> i see nitro "on hold" in the "Ubuntu App Developers" trello board
<popey> last updated July tho
<mhall119> yeah, I think that board is dead
<popey> oh ☹
<popey> what do you use now?
<mhall119> s/board/review process/
<JanC> applications can be dual-licensed of course...
<czajkowski> yup you can indeed
<czajkowski> mhall119: apps can and are dual licenced
<mhall119> czajkowski: I know that, but I wasn't sure on the specifics of that one
<popey> whether they are or not, the page is still wrong
<popey> it is BSD-3-clause
<bkerensa> mhall119: yes but I think the big issue is whether Mozilla would be willing to port mobile over since they have a competing platform
<bkerensa> It would be nice to see Thunderbird come over though since its a community product now
<bkerensa> mhall119: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/we-interview-the-mechanig-development-team
<bkerensa> as requested
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-01
<bkerensa> Happy New Year
<IdleOne> thank you and same to you bkerensa
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-02
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro, erm, I think you jumped the gun
<jcastro> I said the MIR was filed, everyone else is jumping more, I need to be more explicit
<jcastro> I am adding it now
<jcastro> TheLordOfTime, I think half of the people I work with want to hug you immensely.
<TheLordOfTime> heheh
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro, sorry, but the hugs are reserved for my best friends, the girlfriend, and family members.
<TheLordOfTime> I do accept coffee though :p
<jcastro> mail me your mailing address, I'll send you a Juju shirt
<jcastro> jorge@u.c
<TheLordOfTime> i shall
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro, but you're right, i read the post, but i suggest revising it
<jcastro> yeah
<TheLordOfTime> "Right before the holidays Robie Basak filed a Main Inclusion Report for nginx in Ubuntu. What does this mean? This means that nginx will sit alongside Apache in 14.04 with full security updates over the life of the release."
<jcastro> I wasn't expecting Ars to run with it
<TheLordOfTime> s/will sit/may sit/
<jcastro> normally people ignore my blog
<TheLordOfTime> s/release./release, if the Main Inclusion Report is approved./
<jcastro> I was doing:L
<TheLordOfTime> :)
<jcastro> UPDATE: Note that the MIR has been filed, technically it is not in main yet, and it must go through that process, but we're confident ....
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro, yeah, this is kinda huge news for Ubuntu, a lot've people'll be happy
<jcastro> and then finishing the sentence
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro, there's gonna be *some* annoyance, though, the Lua module has to be dropped
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I know of two people who use that.
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro, and the discussed response is Status:"Won'tFix", and point at the ppas
<TheLordOfTime> because the PPAs remain debian-pure
<TheLordOfTime> 'course i'm behind on updating, but hey, it's the new years :p
<TheLordOfTime> ... i'm out of coffee again
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro, i assume the shirts come in multiple sizes and you need the size? :P
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> their european sized though, so they run small
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro, yeah, i'm US mens extra large, so IDK the equivalent
<TheLordOfTime> i'll look that up
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro, i'm replying to the arstechnica article, making the points that the MIR isn't approved yet, and therefore the article is premature, unless you want to handle that.
<TheLordOfTime> (on "readers comments")
<jcastro> let me update my blog first
<jcastro> sorry, wrestling with this CDN invalidation
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro, no problem, give the +1 on the blog update and I'll quote it.
<jcastro> "UPDATE: Note that the MIR has been filed, technically it is not in main yet, and it must go through that process, but we’re confident that there won’t be major issues in time for 14.04."
<jcastro> is what I added
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro, i'm still pointing out that the article as is is premature.
<TheLordOfTime> I'm going to post as a reader comment, but do you want me to email the author and CC you?
<jcastro> I should have been more explicit
<jcastro> "filing a MIR" only makes sense to us
<jcastro> you can try an email but I haven't had much luck with Ars responding to us since Ryan Paul left
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<jcastro> I wasn't expecting them to write something
<jcastro> I mean heck, I don't even own a Mac!
<jcastro> TheLordOfTime, alternatively you can just sit back and bask in the glory of awesomeness
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro, i already am smiling
<TheLordOfTime> however I pride myself on being precise and accurate.
<jcastro> it's blowing up on twitter too
<TheLordOfTime> and i hate it when things are announced prematurely
<TheLordOfTime> ultimately i'll just leave it be then..
<jcastro> yeah in hindsight I should have pinged you
<TheLordOfTime> .it's already spread across 95% of the internet if it's on twitter
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro, i would've missed it until I pinged you here
 * TheLordOfTime hadn't been online yet
<TheLordOfTime> (an Ask Ubuntu ping would've reached me though)
<TheLordOfTime> i'll just leave it be
<TheLordOfTime> and bask in glory xD
<jcastro> it's my first day back to work so I got excited this morning
<jcastro> it's like man, what a way to start the new year
<jcastro> BLAM. nginx.
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro, heheheh
<jcastro> oh cool, I still have an ars account
<jcastro> I can comment
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<TheLordOfTime> i'll +1 your comment :P
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro, still, this is a good step forwards, I know a lot of people wanted nginx to exist on the server images, if the MIR's approved then it could be included.
<TheLordOfTime> still, thanks for accrediting me with the progress, it wasn't only me, but I've at least gotten a mention :)
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro, where on twitter's this showing up?  Or did you initially tweet it?
<jcastro> I have a search for "ubuntu" in a tweet deck column
<jcastro> so I just see everything
<jcastro> though I think it's mostly bots of the ars story
<TheLordOfTime> probably.  It's blowing up on an `nginx ubuntu` search so far.
<TheLordOfTime> 'course i found the author on twitter, now there's a back-and-forth about the prematurity of the article xD
<jcastro> I think it'll be fine
<TheLordOfTime> yeah, probably.  I have a thing about being accurate though, so meh.
<jcastro> yeah I added a comment too
<TheLordOfTime> BTW you can join in on the tweeting, my twitter's @teward001
<jcastro> So like, I need you to be careful when like crossing streets and stuff
<TheLordOfTime> hehe
<TheLordOfTime> The mention on discourse is what dragged me to your blog, but yeah, this is awesome news, getting nginx in the process of being reviewed for main inclusion :)
<TheLordOfTime> i had a hand in it, rbasak actually filed the MIR though :)
<TheLordOfTime> (he deserves a +1 even if behind the scenes)
<jcastro> It was on his plate but it wasn't prioritized as much
<jcastro> it was another coworker of mine who had a buddy who used nginx who reminded me
<jcastro> all I did was poke the right guy in IRC before the holiday break
<jcastro> and I was like, man, if you think about it, by the time it's January we're getting to the home stretch, get that MIR in soon!
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> also your link is i think broken.
<jcastro> extra 0!
<jcastro> on it
<TheLordOfTime> I commented on the blog post accordingly replying to the note of the typ
<TheLordOfTime> typo*
<TheLordOfTime> but yeah, go edit that thing.
<bkerensa> jcastro: so sad Rackspace is using Puppet for their new "Deployments" instead of Juju which would be much easier
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-05
<jussi> pleia2: when you wake up, this is exactly what you need :D http://is.gd/w0J9a0
<pleia2> jussi: hah, nice :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-29
<Tm_T> jose: still no sign of the mail, but I did this while waiting for it https://plus.google.com/u/0/114723873702977376978/posts/1hTYjjYSmgu
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-31
<Tm_T> bore da
<silverlion> hello everybody. thanks for a great year 2014 as a member of this great community ;) #happynewYear
<ian-weisser> ssh ubuntu@10.0.3.144
 * ian-weisser moves to the correct window
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-01
<nigelb> ian-weisser: Password:
<nigelb> :P
<silverlion> good morning community! And a happy new year to all of you ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-02
<silverlion> a wonderful good morning from freezing germany
<ian-weisser> Website question: http://community.ubuntu.com and lp:ubuntu-community-website. If I pull a copy of trunk to run on my test Wordpress rig, the whole <!-- wordpress head function --> output is different from the public version. Makes testing very difficult.
<ian-weisser> Question: Is that deliberate? Does some other code insert the new header? Or did some change not make it into the LP trunk?
<pleia2> hm, I wonder if the site is using some kind of framework/plugin that isn't mentioned in the docs
<pleia2> (lol docs)
<ian-weisser> Perhaps, but that's the _only_ difference. Just diff's a lot of HTML
 * pleia2 nods
 * ian-weisser agrees on the lol docs
<pleia2> the Canonical sysadmins tend to insist that everything is in bzr these days, so I'd be surprised if there was code that isn't included, but it's always possible :)
<pleia2> I think the Canonical community folks are still vacationing through Monday
<ian-weisser> I figured no answer until next week.
<ian-weisser> By then I'll have the bzr branch created.
<ian-weisser> But it would be nice to be able to test it.
<pleia2> yeah
<ian-weisser> It works great on my test rig using both sets of headers (hello, cut-and-paste), but that's not a test _I_ would accept from someone else.
<popey> ian-weisser: can you google search for a missing piece of html/css and see if you can find where it originated?
<popey> (that's what I'd do if docs aren't saying what additional requirements there are)
<popey> (by "search for a missing piece" I mean pick out a piece of code from the community.u.c site and search for that)
<popey> also ping mhall119 ☻
<czajkowski> aloha
<ian-weisser> popey: Great idea.
<ian-weisser> Sadly, no useful results from Google.
<ian-weisser> Happily, it's not a blocker (yet). It just makes testing difficult.
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-03
<silverlion> good morning
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-04
<Silverlion> good morning
<Silverlion> hey toddy ;)
<toddy> hey Silverlion :)
<Silverlion> happy new one
<toddy> Silverlion: Happy new year and have a lot of fun in the new year.
<Silverlion> toddy : definetly will ;)
 * ian-weisser yawns
<ian-weisser> The AskNot tool for the community website is now in Launchpad: lp:~ian-weisser/ubuntu-community-website/asknot-php
<ian-weisser> ...and a Merge request, too.
<ian-weisser> Feel free to give it a try...if you happen to have a spare test Wordpress environment laying around.
<silverlion> happy new year jono
<jono> hey silverlion
<jono> happy new year!
<jono> how are you doing?
<silverlion> jono, me? well tbh I'm struggeling with life atm
<silverlion> no clue what 2k15 will bring for me
<jono> silverlion, oh no
<jono> sorry to hear that
<silverlion> appreciate that
<jono> I have no doubt that 2015 will bring great things
<jono> life is what you make it
<silverlion> havent been able to actively contribute
<jono> and the lens you look through
<silverlion> right. didn't say that I surrendered
<silverlion> ;)
<jono> right
<jono> but you said you were struggling
<jono> and I am sure you will win the struggle :-)
<jono> I think the hardest bit is knowing what you want to achieve
<silverlion> well life like I see it at the moment is kind of a game of poker
<jono> and knowing which questions to ask
<jono> poker?
<silverlion> yeah. you need to assess what your opponent (life) has in his hands (which cards)
<silverlion> and then find a strategy to succeed
<jono> I see it a little differently
<jono> I look at what is within my sphere of influence
<jono> what can I control and influence to achieve my goals
<silverlion> that's why we do have freedom of speech ;)
<belkinsa> o/ jono!
<jono> most people tend to look at the problems that face them and feel pretty powerless
<jono> hey belkinsa!
<silverlion> well I guess we're not that far from each other
<jono> whereas invariably the sphere of influence helps us to crack the problems
<jono> silverlion, indeed
<jono> I have had a few cases over there years where I have felt the challenges are too great
<jono> that insurmountable problems stand in the way of success
<jono> often driven by specific people
<silverlion> I was going to write that to archieve your personal win or the pot of pokerchips you need to control what you can influence
<jono> but that was me looking to much at the area outside my sphere of influence
<jono> silverlion, indeed
<jono> and when we think about what we can influence, there is an awful lot :-)
<jono> most importantly, the way in which we react and handle our own actions
<silverlion> jono, especially when we do overcome personal dislikes and accept help even from those you don't like
<jono> silverlion, yup
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-04
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> Good morning, happy new year!
<dholbach> hey popey
<dholbach> and the same to you
<dpm> happy new year everyone :)
<dholbach> dpm: and the same to you :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<davidcalle> dpm, popey, dholbach, good morning, happy new year o/
<davidcalle> Hey czajkowski :)
<popey> \o/
<dholbach> davidcalle: all the best to you too!
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> Happy New Year Folks!
<dpm> morning czajkowski, davidcalle, popey, I hope you've had all a nice start of the year
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<popey> \o/ lunch
<mhall119> good morning everyone
<dholbach> all right myy friends - see you all tomorrow!
<mhall119> wxl: hggdh: can one of you check the ubuntu-membership-boards ML and let my emails from the CC through?
<wxl> on it mhall119. saw it hit the queue but hadn't got to it yet. it's so monday here.
<mhall119> thanks wxl
<mhall119> wxl: not just a monday, the first day back to work for many people
<mhall119> it's like a super-monday
<wxl> indeed
<wxl> well ti's release day for some of us :)
<hggdh> seems wxl already got it
<wxl> yep when i'm awake i'm quick hggdh :)
<hggdh> heh
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-05
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, dpm, mhall119, popey: do we know who's doing the Q&A today?
<dholbach> I still have a cold, so I'd prefer if I'd get away with not being part of it today, but maybe nex week?
<dpm> dholbach, no worries, you better get well
<dpm> who did the last one?
<dholbach> Mike and Alan I think
<dpm> yeah, looks like it
<dpm> balloons, davidcalle, are you up for doing the Q&A today? Happy to join in too
<davidcalle> dpm: can do
 * dholbach relocates to the office, bbiab
<mhall119> I'll do the Q&A
 * davidcalle relocates before meeting, brb
<dpm> mhall119, davidcalle, so you were up for the Q&A?
<mhall119> I am, yes
<dpm> ok, cool
<mhall119> davidcalle: are you back?
<davidcalle> dpm, mhall119 : still up for the Q&A, yes
 * davidcalle calls it a day, see you tomorrow all o/
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-06
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Good morning all o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> Hey dholbach, how are things?
<dholbach> good good - how about yourself? :)
<davidcalle> Same :)
 * popey relocates to chez czajkowski - back later
<czajkowski> best get the croissants on
<dpm> czajkowski,  see, you mention croissants and popey comes online
<popey> \o/ croissants
<dpm> \m/
<dpm> dholbach, in other news http://mixxxblog.blogspot.de/2015/12/announcing-mixxx-20.html
<dholbach> woohoo
<dholbach> I haven't tried it yet :)
<dpm> me neither, but looking forward to put it to the test :)
<dpm> it's really awesome to see such a strong open source project
<dpm> and multiplatform!
<dholbach> yeah :)
 * dholbach relocates to the office, bbiab
<popey> marcoceppi, jcastro http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/1674/is-there-a-public-api-for-stackexchange - api.askubuntu.com doesn't resolve, any idea why?
<jcastro> huh, no idea on that one
<popey> hm
<popey> nvm, i win
<marcoceppi> popey: I think it's just api.stackexchange.com, yeah?
<popey> yeah, figured it out, thanks
<marcoceppi> oh bother, I answered that question
<popey> you have to use api.stackexchange.com and pass site=askubuntu
<popey> and it works
<jcastro> oh, I guess it makes sense that they did that
<davidcalle> Eek, the wiki is again under a spam attack: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecentChanges
 * davidcalle blames jcastro
<czajkowski> davidcalle: maybe someone in IS to ping them ?
<jcastro> I know how to get rid of the spam!
<davidcalle> czajkowski: yes, just pinged them
<davidcalle> jcastro: :)
<pleia2> typo in the page name of "Sposors" (missing an 'n'!) http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/sponsors/
<dholbach> mhall119: dpm: ^
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow! :)
<mhall119> pleia2: fixed already, after seeing someone comment about it :)
<pleia2> mhall119: thanks :)
<pleia2> love how I get the snarky comments instead of actual helpful ones
<mhall119> or, well, I fixed it but forgot to publish it, it's done now
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> "What's a sposor" ...makes me figure out what they're referring to instead of actually telling me the obvious problem
<mhall119> the internet is a harsh mistress
<pleia2> shut it down!
<mhall119> popey: ^^ unplug the internets
<pleia2> btw, ubuntu-doc mailing list may be of interest, massive spam attack has the team considering shutting down the help.ubuntu.com/community doc wiki
<pleia2> IS helped us stop the spam by locking the whole thing down to a tiny group of editors for now
<mhall119> spam on the wiki or on the ML?
<pleia2> wiki
<mhall119> it's that SSO-protected?
<pleia2> it is
<pleia2> spammers created launchpad accounts
<pleia2> it was pretty epic
<pleia2> thousands of spam pages created over the holiday break
<mhall119> really? does that mean we have their email addresses?
<pleia2> would have to follow up with IS
<pleia2> didn't have public things us mortals could see
<mhall119> from now on, if anybody complains about signing up for SSO being too much to ask, I'll just tell them that if spambots can do it so can they
<pleia2> honestly that's the super frustrating part
<pleia2> normal users struggle with it all the time, but someone scripted a bot that figured it out
<pleia2> (I don't blame the users, it sucks)
<mhall119> we should just buy that code from them
<pleia2> lol
<jcastro> wow I can't believe someone would sign up for a spam SSO account
<jcastro> and it's not like moin has an API right?
<jcastro> so like they're doing all that crap by hand?
<pleia2> dozens of spam accounts
<pleia2> it was clearly a script of some kind, launchpad accounts being created and new pages coming in every 2-5 minutes from dec 23 - jan 4
<pleia2> can't see any evidence anymore since it's all be deleted and purged, but it was a massive mess :)
<mhall119> pleia2: http://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/10/16/origami-wily-werewolf-competition/ has the werewolf
<pleia2> coool, thanks
<mhall119> I can't find the unicorn ones
<mhall119> ah, wait, here it is: http://insights.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/226b/042_CAN_dConstruct_instructions-1.pdf
<pleia2> did Abi have a xerus? it seemed to have a long tail
<mhall119> no, tht was the werewolf I think
<pleia2> ah ok
<dpm> pleia2, mhall119, I know I should be excited about the convergence demo, orange box and all that at the ubuntu booth, but I'm rather quite looking forward to the origami animals there :)
<pleia2> I didn't pay attention to anything in the call after the oragami animals
<dpm> lol
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-07
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> Hey dholbach :)
<czajkowski> aloha
 * davidcalle 1, 2, 1, 2, test
<czajkowski> testing all clear
<davidcalle> czajkowski: thanks :)
 * dpm kicks Xorg
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> dpm: do tell us how you really feel
<popey> stupid irc
<dpm> czajkowski, trying hard to restrain myself not to swear at the screen
<czajkowski> dpm: but when you work frm home nopbody else can hear you
<czajkowski> so you're fine
<dpm> oh, the neighbours will definitely hear me next time Xorg crashes today
<czajkowski> lol
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> belkinsa_: can you join the CC channel as well?
<davidcalle> dpm, dholbach, popey, mhall119, balloons : can you all say a word or sentence in here, I'm testing something cool
<popey> no
<dpm> davidcalle is awesome
<davidcalle> Dammit, abort, abort, it crashed
<dholbach> j'adore les croissants chocolate!
<davidcalle> And it came back to life...
<wxl> !language | davidcalle
<wxl> </troll>
<davidcalle> Thanks guys :)
<mhall119> davidcalle: no :)
 * balloons feels a little behind
<davidcalle> dpm, dholbach, popey, mhall119, balloons : et voilà, it doesn't look like much, but it's a start: http://i.imgur.com/bdfg8Nj.png
<popey> hah!
<balloons> an IRC scope -- one channel I take it?
<dpm> cool!
<balloons> that's kind of unique actually
<davidcalle> balloons: can do multiple actually, but all mixed... I'm mostly trying to push js scopes to their limits.
<mhall119> davidcalle: nice
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :)
<mhall119> bye dholbach
<popey> I am getting properly excited about UbuCon and SCALE now
<popey> never been to SCALE
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> will be nice to see you, it's been a long time
<popey> Yeah!
<popey> Never been to LA either
<svij> me too
<svij> I just realised that there is a flight 200€ cheaper now than when I'm booked my flight :(
<mhall119> popey: you still won't really be in LA, unless you're flying into LAX
<popey> I am flying into LAX :)
<svij> when are you all arriving?
<mhall119> in that case, I'm sorry
 * popey checks flight
<mhall119> I arrive wednesday afternoon
<popey> 11:30 on 18th (Monday)
<svij> I'll arrive on the 20th arround 1pm
<svij> atleast I'll have cm-t from france in my flight so I'm not too bored during the 12h flight :)
<jose> oh, I'll start the rideshare page soon
<jose> I'll get there on the 18th at ~11am
<jose> I mean, the 20th
<dpm> jose, if you need help with layouts for editing ubucon.org, davidcalle is probably your best bet. I'm away tomorrow, otherwise I could help, and I'm sure mhall119 can too
<jose> dpm: I created a simple wiki page so anyone can edit it, but I'll add it to the 'travel and accomodation' page
<dpm> cool, yeah, perhaps the basic info on the website and then a link to the wiki page
<jose> yep!
<jose> btw, are we going to have an orange box?
<dpm> yes, and origami animal instructions! :)
<dpm> and orange matchboxes, phones, convergence demo... I think we'll be pretty well equipped at the booth :)
<jose> woot woot
<dpm> popey, btw I noticed we might have a slot on the main talks for your marvin talk if you'd prefer to do it there. The reason being, the Ubuntu Community Q&A is being moved to the plenary room
<dpm> so the user track will have an empty slot
<dpm> up to you if you want to use it
<dpm> (on the first day at http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/schedule)
<dpm> really cool to see cm-t is also traveling to the US for the ubucon!
<popey> dpm, ooh
<popey> Yeah, that'll be cool
<dpm> popey, have a think about it, and if you want to, you'll just need to submit the abstract to the SCALE site (the CfP system remains open) as last time, and give me a heads up to copy it over to ubucon.org
<popey> ok, will have a chat with aq and come up with an abstract
<dpm> cool
<popey> thank you!
<dpm> np :)
<dpm> every time I look at the list of talks and speakers it gets me really excited about the event! http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/talks
<dpm> the list is quite impressive
<dpm> ok, I'm off for today and back on Monday
<dpm> have a nice rest of the day everyone!
<wxl> hey could someone from the cc change the contact email for membership board to our mailing list? it'll make things less confusing when we get individual emails from curious candidates
<czajkowski> wxl: what do you mean ?
<wxl> czajkowski: right now the contact on the team is to individually mail members. i was thinking it might make more sense to make the team contact the ubuntu-membership-boards@lists.ubuntu.com mailing list
<czajkowski> hmm I think it 2was set up that way for a reason
<czajkowski> cant remember now but when I was on the membershp board it was also set up that way
<czajkowski> I;ll ask daniel in the morning for the logic on it
<wxl> czajkowski: we recently had someone contact us on launchpad and it resulted in several people having their own conversation with him, which was confusing
<wxl> czajkowski: but naturally i defer to the cc's wisdom XD
<czajkowski> wxl: it's set up that way for a lot of groups including the LC and other teams
<wxl> czajkowski: well, maybe it makes sense, then. :)
<czajkowski> wxl: so if a person contacts a list it often goes unanswered, if you goes to multiple people it may be answered byu many, you could also argue it's not answered at all
<czajkowski> wxl: best practices would be to reply to the person and cc the team imo
<czajkowski> that way they know it's being delt with
 * wxl nods
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-08
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> Hey dholbach :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<zergless>  o/
<czajkowski> zergless: howsy across the pond, what's the weather like over there
<zergless> its a bit chilly
<zergless> and dull
<zergless> but that might just be my view
<czajkowski> finally stopped raining but it's currently so windy one of the hens took flight for a moment, so they're currently grumbling
<zergless> hah is she not happy she can fly? :D
<czajkowski> Hens done like to fly they can if needed aka move very fast but it's more flapping and much noise
<zergless> Ha best keep them inside then :)
<balloons> Happy Friday everyone :)
<dholbach> all riht my friends - have a great weekend and see you on Monday! :)
<dholbach> I call it a day :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: so on a scale of one to utter excitment how happy is Michelle right now ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-01-03
<jose> popey: it's all based on the calendar, I'll make sure to fix it tomorrow. when are you resuming Q&As?
<popey> jose: we don't know. so best to remove for now
<jose> popey: it's been taken care of. if you decide to resume them just let me know and I'll make sure things are back on track :)
<jose> thanks for the heads up!
<popey> jose: thanks! Happy new year :)
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-01-04
<chatter> hey guys
<chatter> allah is doing
<chatter> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<tsimonq2> nhandler: thx
<nhandler> tsimonq2: No problem
<Kilos> o/
<ahoneybun> heyo sick_rimmit
<sick_rimmit> popey: Hi there r u about for a quick question
<popey> bah
<ahoneybun> heyo popey
<ahoneybun> I know the question
<ahoneybun> how would the Ubuntu London office like to sponsor a Kubuntu Sprint?
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-01-05
<Mister_Q> morning
<ahoneybun> popey: ping
<popey> ahoneybun: pong!
<ahoneybun> oh snap
<ahoneybun> pings are such bad ideas
<ahoneybun> popey: so us over at Kubuntu want to do a Sprint
<ahoneybun> thinking maybe working with Canonical in London
<popey> ahoneybun: awesome idea. you want to line up with one of our sprints? or you're asking for some space at the office?
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-01-06
<ahoneybun> popey: working together would be a great thing since we both would benefit with work on Qt
<ahoneybun> we're looking at 2nd week of April which would line up with the 17.04 release date as well
<czajkowski> Aloha
<Kilos> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> Kilos: hows things?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<czajkowski> not bad thanks busy week
<mhall119> good afternoon and happy new year Ubuntu community!
<nigelb> mhall119: Happy New Year to you as well. And belated anniversary wishes :)
<mhall119> thanks nigelb :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-01-02
<czajkowski> aloha
